#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Tutorial Debian cache para integração com Mikrotik

## m4d3

Ola pessoal, depois de tantos tutoriais que já vi na net, muitas vezes utilizando do conhecimento dos amigos para aprimorar as soluções que utilizo, compilando uma série de informações resolvi fazer um video mostrando *como instalar o debian como preparação para servidor cache* dentre outros serviços, este tutorial permite integração com super cache full pelo mikrotik, aqui se ensina um método possível dentre tantos porém esta é uma receita de bolo como dirão alguns abaixo, depende do seu nível de conhecimento. 

Se ao ler este tutorial tiver a errada impressão que alguém quer lhe vender alguma coisa, então feche esta janela, porque aqui ninguém esta vendendo nada, esta é uma oportunidade de você aprender algo que talvez não saiba e que possa ser do seu interesse, então antes mesmo de pedir ajuda veja se esta disposto a aprender, se esta disposto a esperar por ajuda que pode demorar ou até não vir, se está disposto a ser manso pois só assim estará apto a receber ajuda e a entender o verdadeiro sentido deste tutorial, prove que você é capaz de ajudar os outros também ensinado-lhes algo novo, dedicando seus esforços nesta tarefa, criando algo ou documentando algo que já existe sem que para isso tenha que fazer críticas a outros trabalhos. 

Se fizer isso, tenho a certeza que muitos terão prazer em lhe ajudar no que puderem e souberem, e que aprenderá muito mais do que uma configuração, aprenderá uma uma valiosa lição, então antes de fazer críticas destrutivas, pense o que estaria fazendo se não tivesse lido antes este tutorial. 

Este material objetiva despertar o coletivo altruísta dos participantes, pense que você pode e deve ajudar.

Se você for incapaz de ler e compreender o que esta escrito neste tutorial ou se o material não estiver a altura do seu entendimento, incompleto ou for de baixa qualidade, ou se simplesmente não gostar do autor, então você pode contratar um consultor da sua confiança para fazer a instalação passo a passo e pagar por isso. 

Perguntas e dicas devem ser direcionadas ao tópico e nunca ao autor para que todos os participantes possam ler, responder e aprender. Não seja um roela que quer tudo mastigado via msn e depois que tem uma solução meia boca sai gritando que é rei da solução, isso faz com que outros participantes acreditem que estão vivendo uma linda fantasia onde tudo cai no colo prontinho o que não é verdade, ralei muito pra chegar até aqui e cada update do thunder me faz mudar alguma configuração então o que hoje é perfeito, amanhã pode não ser.


Exemplo de configuração
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/3453/conlinuxex2.jpg 

*Complementos deste tutorial, leitura obrigatória antes de perguntar:*
Ensinando a pensar - um problema, milhares de soluções
PCQ - Traduzido e comentado por M4D3
http://www.squid-cache.org.br/index....d=82&Itemid=27
Controle de Banda Diferente - Página 2
Tutorial Debian Cache para integração com Mikrotik - Página 46
Tunando o Apache 1.3.x ou 2.x(prefork) « maurelio.net
Tutoriais/Apache/Apache-performance - UnderLinux Wiki
Duvida: algum problema com esse firewall? - Página 2
Linux Debian - Comando Ulimit
Resolvendo o problema do CACHE-FULL - CATVBRASIL
http://www.guiadohardware.net/comuni...a-guia/770275/


*Instalação Debian:*




*Script Linux:*



*Resultado integrado ao Mikrotik:*




*Dentre os recursos do script:*- Squid 2.7 com ZPH integrado para uso com cache full 
- Apache 2.0 configurado com hosts virtuais para uso no envio de mensagem aos clientes (Ex: débito, bloqueio, atraso, comunicação de manutenção, avisos...)- Sarg geração de relatório de acessos do squid com agendamento 
- ThunderCache para cache de videos do Youtube/Uol/Terra/Outros... e atualizações da Microsoft/Antivirus/Outros...- Publicidade via MSN, alterando o banner padrão do MSN para banner do provedor/evento/vendendo anuncio via msn (CONFIGURADO COM O BANNER DO AUTOR, ALTERE NO SCRIPT OU VIA /ect/squid/squid.conf)
- Publicidade via YOUTUBE, através da configuração do próprio ThunderCache (CONFIGURADO COM BANNER DO AUTOR, ALTERE VIA SCRIPT) 
- Configuração da interface de rede eth0 


*CONHEÇA O DEBIAN*
*Debian 5.01 - download x64:* < Versão 64bits 
*Debian 5.01 - download i386 :* < Versão 32bits utilizado no video tutorial

*CONHEÇA O THUNDERCACHE* - Vejam o belo trabalho feito por Biazus e Manga de forma totalmente desintereçada e gratuita, participem do fórum do thundercache.

*DICAS:* 
Ao instalar, mantenha o micro conectado a um servidor DHCP (veja abaixo) para que seja possível baixar os pacotes necessários e proceder as atualizações, estou terminando de testar o script que irá automatizar as configurações do servidor, estarei postando aqui assim que concluído (em até 2 dias).


Adicione em uma placa de rede do seu servidor mikrotik (não de link nem de clientes) o ip 192.168.10.253 será o gateway do seu Debian:
/ ip address
add address=192.168.10.253/24 network=192.168.10.0 broadcast=192.168.10.255 \
interface=EthIntranet comment="" disabled=no

*O ip configurado no Debian depois de rodar o script será:*
IP: 192.168.10.250
MSK: 255.255.255.0
GAT: 192.168.10.253
DNS: 192.168.10.253 < quem irá resolver nomes será o Mikrotik

*VALOS LÁ PESSOAL, AGORA TA PRONTO:*

PC RAM Informática | O mundo mais perto de você! e acesse o menu serviços, verá o tutorial atualizado com maquina virtual pra baixar e script incluso.
E pra quem quiser baixar o script direto no seu linux debian já instalado conforme o video o comando é: 


```
 [COLOR=black][B]wget [URL]http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh[/URL][/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][B]chmod +x conlinuxZ4.sh[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][B]./conlinuxZ4.sh[/B][/COLOR]
```

 Crie o arquivo /var/www/thunder/youtube/index.php com o código abaixo para listar e tocar os videos do diretório diretamente no youtube.


```
[COLOR=black]<?php[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]#ADAPTADO DA WEB POR LUCIANO RAMPANELLI / M4D3[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]$diretorio = getcwd();[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]$ponteiro  = opendir($diretorio);[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]while ($nome_itens = readdir($ponteiro)) {[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]$tipos = array(\"flv\", \"flx\", \"fla\");[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]$itens[] = $nome_itens;[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]}[/COLOR]
 
[COLOR=black]sort($itens);[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]foreach ($itens as $listar) {[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]if ($listar!=\".\" && $listar!=\"..\"){[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]      if (is_dir($listar)) {[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]              $pastas[]=$listar;[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]      } else{[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]if (in_array(strtolower(end(explode(\".\",$listar))), $tipos)) { $arquivos[]=$listar; }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]      }[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]}[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]}[/COLOR]
 
 
[COLOR=black]#if ($pastas != \"\" ) {[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]#foreach($pastas as $listar){[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]#   print \"Pasta: <a href='$listar'>$listar</a><br>\";}[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]#   }[/COLOR]
 
[COLOR=black]if ($arquivos != \"\") {[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]foreach($arquivos as $listar){[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]$listar=\"echo $listar |cut -c 1-11\";[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]$listar=system($listar);[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]print \"<a href='http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=$listar'>ver no youtube</a><br>\";}[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]}[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]?>[/COLOR]
```

 Abraço a todos

M4D3
msn e telefones só para serviços, dicas e ajuda use o fórum

pra quem ainda insiste em perguntar via msn e não pelo fórum, vai um recado: não estou mais tirando dúvidas de nenhum tipo via msn, somente atendimento exclusivo a clientes por serviço ou contrato mensal, por favor não insista.

----------


## multlink

dúvida, esse material todo já vem instalado ou apos o aptget vou ter q configurar manualmente?

----------


## orionstation

Receita de bolo ?????

Parabens pela iniciativa !!!!!!!

----------


## m4d3

*DICA PARA VOLTAR A FUNCIONAR O CACHE DO YOUTUBE (ATUALIZADO 27/07/2009):* 

Pessoal, hoje o youtube fez alteração novamente e o biazus ta trabalhando junto com toda equipe pra corrigir, então baixem do repositório seguindo as instruções do fórum.



```
<?php
//MANTENHA OS CRÉDITOS DO AUTOR CONFORME ARQUIVO ORIGINAL YOUTUBE.COM.PHP
// confs
$save_quality = false;
$domain = "youtube";
$PLUGIN_LOG = false;
//pluginlog($PLUGIN_LOG,"youtube.php - IN:($ip)$url");
 
 
include_once("youtube.com.funcs.php");
 
logadd("IN: ($ip) $url");
 
 
if ((preg_match("/\.googlevideo\.com/", $url,$result)) or (preg_match("/\.youtube\.com/", $url,$result))){
   // get  videoid
   $videoid = get_videoid($url);
 
   // get quality
   if ($save_quality) {
      $file=get_quality($url)."$videoid.flv";
   }else{
      $file="$videoid.flv";
   }
     // check if url need to pass
   if ( ($file != ".flv") and (strrpos($url,"/get_video?") > 0) or 
        (strrpos($url,".googlevideo.com") > 0 and (strrpos($url,"videoplayback?id=")) >0) or (strrpos($url,".googlevideo.com") > 0 and (strrpos($url,"&id=")) >0)) {
      check_file($file,$url,$domain);
   } else { // dont find file, repass url
      print "$url\n";
      logadd("OUT:$url ($file)");
      //pluginlog($PLUGIN_LOG,"OUT: $url ($file)");
   }
} else {
   // url not match
   print "$url\n";
   logadd("OUT:$url (dont match)");
   //pluginlog($PLUGIN_LOG,"OUT: $url (dont match)");
} 
?>
```

 5 - atualize o conteúdo do arquivo youtube.com.funcs.php


```
<?php
//MANTENHA OS CRÉDITOS DO AUTOR CONFORME ARQUIVO ORIGINAL
 
        function get_videoid($url) {
                $return = "";
                $url = preg_replace("/\?/","&",$url);
                $url = explode("/",$url);
                $url = $url[3];
                $url = explode("&",$url);
 
                foreach ($url as $valor){
                        $valor = explode("=",$valor);
                        if ($valor[0] == "id" || $valor[0] == "video_id") {
                                $return = $valor[1];
                                break;
                        }
                }
                return $return;
        }
 
        function get_quality($url) {
                $return = "";
                $url = preg_replace("/\?/","&",$url);
                $url = explode("/",$url);
                $url = $url[3];
                $url = explode("&",$url);
 
                foreach ($url as $valor){
                        $valor = explode("=",$valor);
                        if ($valor[0] == "fmt") {
                                $return = $valor[1];
                                break;
                        }
                }
                return $return;
        }
?>
```

 *CRÉDITOS DO AUTOR:*


```
/** 
* This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
* it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
* the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
* (at your option) any later version.
*
* This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
* but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
* MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
* GNU Library General Public License for more details.
*
* You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
* along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
* Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place - Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.
*
* (C) Copyright 2008-2009 Thunder Cache
*
* For more information check http://thundercache.org
*
* Plugin functions youtube.com
* Functions used by youtube.com.php
*
* @author rodrigo manga <[email protected]>
*/
```

 
A única coisa que vou pedir é que se utilizarem tais dicas, cliquem em *AGRADECER*, agradecer não custa dinheiro e mostra que foram capazes de implantar seus próprios sistemas de cache de forma *GRATUITA* com a *AJUDA* deste fórum que é a proposta inicial deste post.


DICA FINAL:
Antes de perguntar no fórum, faça uma busca, comece pela pesquisa pois sua dúvida já pode ter sido respondida várias vezes, isso reduz o tempo de espera por uma resposta e mantém o fórum organizado.

----------


## talesanselmo

quando fica pronto...

----------


## ivovid

valew amigo ...

----------


## jeanfrank

> Ola pessoal, depois de tantos tutoriais que já vi na net, muitas vezes utilizando do conhecimento dos amigos para aprimorar as soluções que utilizo, compilando uma série de informações resolvi fazer um video mostrando como instalar o debian como preparação para servidor cache dentre outros serviços, este tutorial permite imediata integração com super cache full pelo mikrotik, segue o link do video de instalação do Debian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dentre os recursos do script:*
> ...


 
Muito bom mesmo Luciano show de bola

abraços

----------


## balisteri

Meus parabens amigo espero que sempre possa contribuir para um bom desenvolvimento do forum.

----------


## xnetinho

m4d3, me dá uma ajuda(pode ser um link) nesse lance de trocar o banner do msn...


Abs.!

----------


## multlink

esse ae é interessante, acho que até pelo próprio mk possa fazer só n sei como hehe.

----------


## accoelhodias

valeu amigo muito bom

----------


## sergio

> quando fica pronto...



Pois é Luciano, você está muito relapso... não mantém a previsão de quando deixará pronto o script para facilitar minha vida. Deixa de ser preguiçoso.... acelera isso ai, pois não posso esperar muito.

Então Luciano, entendeu porque fica difícil participar.

----------


## multlink

hehehe, estou ansioso por ele para ver o lance do msn heh concordo com vc sergio  :Wink:

----------


## powernetscm

entao estou aguardando tambem mas se nao conseguir o script faz um video fica mais facil e rapido

----------


## m4d3

> Pois é Luciano, você está muito relapso... não mantém a previsão de quando deixará pronto o script para facilitar minha vida. Deixa de ser preguiçoso.... acelera isso ai, pois não posso esperar muito.
> 
> Então Luciano, entendeu porque fica difícil participar.


kkkk, já estou testando ele, ocorreram algumas mudanças no pacote do thunder e estou tendo que reformular, 'logo' estará para download e também uma maquina virtual do VMWare pra rodar o script sem margem de erro. (até o momento mais de 40 instalações em modo teste)

Abraço

M4D3

----------


## m4d3

> m4d3, me dá uma ajuda(pode ser um link) nesse lance de trocar o banner do msn...
> 
> 
> Abs.!


Então lá vai o link Linux: Como fazer aparecer a logomarca da sua empresa no lugar das propagandas do MSN [Dica]

----------


## m4d3

Ta pronto pessoal, podem baixar, instalar, usar pois já esta completamente testado(Informações na primeira página deste post), e se possivel voltem aki e postem suas impressões, sugestões são muito bem vindas, outra coisa que quero dizer é que se alguem tiver um sistema basico em php integrado a banco de dados mysql e quiser disponibilizar de maneira free para o grupo eu me encarrego de fazer os scripts e integrar na próximar release.

Abraço a todos

M4D3

----------


## rps67

Luciano
Você fez algum teste de performance entre o Debian e o Ubuntu ? Funcionam iguais, ou o Debian é sua distro preferida ?´

----------


## m4d3

> Luciano
> Você fez algum teste de performance entre o Debian e o Ubuntu ? Funcionam iguais, ou o Debian é sua distro preferida ?´


Testei com Ubuntu 8.04 e 8.10, Fedora 9, MK-AUTH 1, 2, 2.5 e Debian 5, o melhor resultado foi com o Debian, o que me pareceu bastante natural já que ele é a base dos outros sistemas (Exceto Fedora). 
Funcionou em todas, tive alguns problemas com MK-AUTH 2.5 e Squid 3.

Optei pelo Debian 5 porque o repositorio deste utiliza Squid 2.7 que já tem suporte nativo ao ZPH, minha distro preferida é o Fedora, mas no Debian tudo me pareceu mais simples e com um resultado muito bom.

Abraço

M4D3

----------


## aka2005

> Então lá vai o link Linux: Como fazer aparecer a logomarca da sua empresa no lugar das propagandas do MSN [Dica]


 Ae luciano bom Topico esse seu, so essa dica ai da propaganda do MSN, o cara fez em SlackWare.... e nao em Debian, entao axo q o pessoal ira ter problemas... vlw.

----------


## m4d3

> Ae luciano bom Topico esse seu, so essa dica ai da propaganda do MSN, o cara fez em SlackWare.... e nao em Debian, entao axo q o pessoal ira ter problemas... vlw.


Corrigindo o seu dizer, ele fez no SQUID então independe da distribuição, e como citei no post original, a solução foi totalmente testada e esta funcionando portanto não terão problema, e caso o tenham, postem aqui pra resolver-mos.

Abraço

M4D3

----------


## admskill

> Receita de bolo ?????
> 
> Parabens pela iniciativa !!!!!!!


 
Daqui há alguns dias tem lah no ML pra vender !

----------


## jeanfrank

Bom dia a todos

É por isto que venho divulgando junto a donos de provedor da minha região(que NÃO fazem concorrencia comigo diretamente) sobre o projeto do luciano, rodrigo, luiz e tantos outros sempre estão dispostos a ajudar a comunidade, pra que eles recebam os creditos merecidos e para que aproveitadores não possão tirar onda "Eu desenvolvi o script tal...", repito aqui temos que dar credito a quem merece por seus projetos inovadores, acredito que temos uma divida de gratidão com eles e com certeza podemos colaborar com todos seja indicando seus serviços, produtos, soluções quanto prezervando os creditos devidos e claro quando tiverem aqui na minha região (Interior de Goias) tem hospedagem e rodada de churrasco garantido(rs rs rs rs rs..)

abraço a todos

ps: Quero algum dia estar no nivel desse pessoal bom pra poder ajudar tambem, falta de estudo e esforço não é para um cara que trabalha com linux(debian) desde novembro de 2008 ja fiz bastante coisa legal e nunca fiz curso nenhum.

----------


## minelli

Parabéns Luciano ficou muito bom. Da uma olhada lá no forum do Thunder sobre Headers SET e ADD THUNDER para a marcação no MK. Acho que ficaria lega incluir no script.

----------


## m4d3

> Parabéns Luciano ficou muito bom. Da uma olhada lá no forum do Thunder sobre Headers SET e ADD THUNDER para a marcação no MK. Acho que ficaria lega incluir no script.


Obrigado, devo dizer que estas opções não se fazem necessárias pois é repassada a marcação do ZPH 0x30 que deve ser usada na TOS do Mikrotik, o que me parece uma solução muito mais profissional.
Fica a dica pra quem quiser mudar, consulte no fórum do thundercache.org.


Abraço amigo

M4D3

----------


## edielsonps

para os amigos que ainda estao em duvidas sobre as informação que o Amigo Luciado postou e o seguinte, quando se faz a marcação dentro do squid.conf ZPH 0x30

no mikroitk voce tem uma variação, na versao MK 2.9.x fica a marcação do mangle fica TOS=48 e versao do MK 3.x fica TOS=12

espero ter ajudado os amigos

----------


## fitimacedo

Como faço para intergrar ao mk por web proxy ou por marcação de pacotes?

----------


## m4d3

> Como faço para intergrar ao mk por web proxy ou por marcação de pacotes?


Seu servidor Debian esta pronto ? se estiver, comece pela busca do fórum ou então assista o video

.

Abraço

M4D3

----------


## lucart

> Ola pessoal, depois de tantos tutoriais que já vi na net, muitas vezes utilizando do conhecimento dos amigos para aprimorar as soluções que utilizo, compilando uma série de informações resolvi fazer um video mostrando como instalar o debian como preparação para servidor cache dentre outros serviços, este tutorial permite imediata integração com super cache full pelo mikrotik, segue o link do video de instalação do Debian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dentre os recursos do script:* 
> ...


Amigo Luciano parabéns por sua iniciativa fabulosa.
Gostaria de pedir sua ajuda, pois, sou iniciante mesmo.
Tenho um pequeno provedor e utilizo o Brazil FW para controlar tudo, junto com o Adonn Squid, mas não fiquei muito satisfeito com o resultado.
Gostaria de implementar algo bem mais robusto e com resultados efetivos para meus clientes.
Gostaria de montar o servido de cache que realmente traga beneficios a rede como um todo, cache total, para isso estou disposto a montar uma maquina com bastante memoria e espaço em disco.
Pode me dar uma dica por onde começo? Que sistema utilizar e o que preciso? Ubuntu server, debian, fedora...
Me dê uma direção e seguirei todos os passos, postando os resultados e sempre agradecendo.
Obrigado!

----------


## arium

Amigo Luciano em nome do projeto Thundercache
agradeço pelo compartilhamento de informações ai com o pessoal!
esses exemplos é que fazem as pessoas mudarem de concepção
ajudarem umas as outras e fazer com que nós todos evoluamos em conjunto!
fico mais feliz também em anunciar que agora o Thunder tem um novo super aliado que é
o BrazilFW, recebi email dos administradores do projeto de lá, pessoas brilhantes
humildes e muito colaborativas que portaram o Thunder para o BFW ... essa é a força da união da sabedoria nacional!
e é muito bom ver que não tem nada de fora que se compare as nossas soluções.

fica também o convite para a comunidade... quem puder ajudar ajude ... seja da maneira 
que for todos nós só temos a ganhar com isso!

Abraços

----------


## Raniel

> Ae luciano bom Topico esse seu, so essa dica ai da propaganda do MSN, o cara fez em SlackWare.... e nao em Debian, entao axo q o pessoal ira ter problemas... vlw.


Terão não meu caro, pois a única diferença informada no link é apenas o diretório padrão do apache que no slackware é /var/www/htdocs já nos outros variam. Mas é só indicar o local e pronto.

----------


## aka2005

Isso meu amigo, vi na pressao e nao li direto, mas isso mesmo q tu falo... a distribuiçao sao diferentes, mas as conf. as mesmas...

----------


## powerplay

Parabens pelo post, aqui deu quase tudo certo, ele n ta fazendo cache de objetos, videos youtube e orkut ta normal, alguem poderia me da uma luz?

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Luciano,

O IP do Debian tem que ser o informado ou podemos configurar qualquer um?

Também gostaria de saber se é possível enriquecer mais ainda o script adicionando também o *Freeradius* para fazer autenticação e relatorios?

----------


## m4d3

> Luciano,
> 
> O IP do Debian tem que ser o informado ou podemos configurar qualquer um?
> 
> Também gostaria de saber se é possível enriquecer mais ainda o script adicionando também o *Freeradius* para fazer autenticação e relatorios?


O ip do linux pode ser alterado facilmente pelo script, quanto a adição de novos recursos como freeradius e algum relatório, acho bacana, será que alguém se dispõe a isso ?

Aproveito pra dizer que este script já esta rodando em mais de 70 servidores, isso pra tão pouco tempo já é um recorde, então se contarmos o que ainda tem pra melhorar pensem em quanta gente isso vai ajudar, outra coisa que tem que ficar clara é que apesar do script fazer praticamente tudo sozinho (ate aqui), a contratação de um profissional para fazer análise de estrutura, dimencionamento de servidor, ajustes e melhorias (sim melhorias) é altamente recomendável para provedores que querem prestar um serviços de qualidade a seus clientes. 

Hoje vejo o quanto a qualidade da internet tem se deteriorado em todo território nacional (quem o diga a telefônica com o speed por estes dias), então se até a telefônica tem problema imagina os provedores que dependem dela. 

PessoALL vamos nos unir, tenho dito isso sempre aqui no fórum e por onde passo, cada um só pensa no seu umbiguinho e poucos são os que produzem material novo (gavei o thunder agora, rsss), pra ver como este mundinho é pequeno, participa do thunder um cliente e amigo já a algum tempo e eu nem sabia, foi só depois deste post que ele se identificou a mim (abraço luizinho). Quer dizer, o que impede de você que esta lendo este post agora, e usando este sistema amanhã ou depois, compartilhar alguma melhoria que tenha feito nele da mesma forma que eu e os amigos que participam deste projeto, afinal será para o bem de todos.

Desejo profundamente ver um dia esta comunidade nas manchetes pelo alto nível de participação de seus integrantes, sejam iniciantes ou não.

Abraço a todos.


Dica, com seu linux rodando, abra no navegador o endereço:
http://192.168.10.250/squid-reports/...r11-2020Apr04/

M4D3

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Se eu soubesse fazer, faria com prazer. Mas meu conhecimento é limitado com linux...

----------


## ZeXP

To com problemas nos videos do youtube e da globo, ta tudo configurado conforme o script, não ta cache full ativo, só o direcionamento da faixa de ip 172.16.234.0/24 protocolo tcp porta 80 para o ip :Stick Out Tongue: orta do cache! A navegação ta sem problemas! 
Só os videos que hora abre e hora não!
Os que abrem vão para o cache mas quando tento abrir alguns videos fica rodando a icone do youtube, mas a barra de progresso do video não sai do lugar! Na globo a mesma coisa! O link é embratel! OBS desabilitando a regra de redirecionamento do cache os videos abrem normal sem problemas!!

----------


## m4d3

> Se eu soubesse fazer, faria com prazer. Mas meu conhecimento é limitado com linux...


Dizendo isso esta fazendo como 98% dos que 'participam' dos fóruns que conheço, eu ajudaria se soubesse, mas como não sei fico sentado esperando alguma solução que outro faça. 
Digo isso porque 90% do que existe ae fora é cópia dos outros 10% 'que' foi alguém que fez pela primeira vez ou segunda ou décima, mas que publicou seu trabalho pra fora do seu umbigo, ae algum esperto pega e cobra pra fazer pros outros dizendo, 'eu que fiz' (já esta acontecendo, rsss). 

Entendam bem, não sou contra cobrar pra fazer algo bem feito, mas vai um alerta pra algum esperto que for pegar o script pra vender serviço a terceiros, vocês terão problema se não souberem fazer de próprio punho e não vou ser eu que vou resolver tudo de graça quando isso acontecer.

Eu também não sabia, mas dae peguei o thunder (que não fui eu que fiz), peguei o meu tempo e o google e fui juntando as peças e veja o que saiu. 

Então essa história de "ajudaria se soubesse", me poupe, então fica só com o que vc sabe pra ver se sai do lugar, tenho lido aki no fórum o seguinte ditado 'O conhecimento é como um circulo...blá blá blá' e ae cade a contribuição, cada um sabe um pouco sim, so os acomodados que usam de desculpa pra não ajudar em nada e sentirem se bem consigo mesmos.

Edilson, vejo você em outros foruns também então não me diga que não sabe nada porque vc sabe sim, contribua com o pouco que sabe e vai ver a grande diferença que isso faz.

Tenho dito. Hoje o bixo ta pegando, kkkk

M4D3

----------


## m4d3

> To com problemas nos videos do youtube e da globo, ta tudo configurado conforme o script, não ta cache full ativo, só o direcionamento da faixa de ip 172.16.234.0/24 protocolo tcp porta 80 para o iporta do cache! A navegação ta sem problemas! 
> Só os videos que hora abre e hora não!
> Os que abrem vão para o cache mas quando tento abrir alguns videos fica rodando a icone do youtube, mas a barra de progresso do video não sai do lugar! Na globo a mesma coisa! O link é embratel! OBS desabilitando a regra de redirecionamento do cache os videos abrem normal sem problemas!!


Seu problema não é 'falta de link' ? 
Sim, pergunto pois é o que esta parecendo, caso não seja, por favor informe mais detalhes para que possamos identificar o problema.

----------


## vitorveloso

Como não tenho outra maquina para testar em bancada, desativei meu proxy, instalei o debian, baixei o script e adivinha....

TUDO OK MEU IRMÃOOOOOOOOOO

Valeu pelo script

----------


## marconipcd

Pessoal consegui configurar normalmente, e quando seto o proxy no navegador do pc cliente ele navega normal

porem quando eu redireciono com mk pelo dst-nat da um erro no squid

Unable Forward....

alguem sabe me informar como resolver isso?

----------


## marconipcd

> Pessoal consegui configurar normalmente, e quando seto o proxy no navegador do pc cliente ele navega normal
> 
> porem quando eu redireciono com mk pelo dst-nat da um erro no squid
> 
> Unable Forward....
> 
> alguem sabe me informar como resolver isso?


detalhando ainda mais o erro é o seguinte

*The requested URL could not be retrieved*

While trying to retrieve the URL: Google 
The following error was encountered: 

 * Unable to forward this request at this time.* 
This request could not be forwarded to the origin server or to any parent caches. The most likely cause for this error is that: 

The cache administrator does not allow this cache to make direct connections to origin servers, andAll configured parent caches are currently unreachable.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Luciano, concordo com vc!

Eu tenho participado de outros fóruns, até tenho um · FórumWeb - O seu Portal de TI na Internet! · há 5 anos, acredito que não me encaixo nos 90%, só não posso contribuir com o que não sei, mas no que sei tenho contribuido... estou aprendendo linux agora... 

Eu explorei o script e posso dizer que agora eu sei adicionar serviços ao scripts, masssss... eu não sei configurar um servidor radius no linux, sempre que tento, nos testes dar accept-reject e eu nunca consegui resolver este problema, por isso sugerir esta ferramenta. Com o radius funcionando eu vou fazer uma ferramente em php para o cliente acessar, mudar login e senha, etc... mas como disse no linux ainda falta muito para eu aprender.

----------


## ZeXP

Falta de link? Tipo usando toda a banda ou link não ser suficiente? Nesse sentido não é pois monitorando o link não chega nem a usar o link na hora q ta lendo o video!

Detalhes:

Máquina de testes composta por:

Core2duo E6400, 4Gb ram, 1 hd de 160gb e outro de 250gb 3 placas de rede 3Com

Sistema principal Debian 5 64bits com vmware server 2.0

To usando máquinas virtuais, assim distribuídas:

1 brazilfw fazendo loadbalance de um link embratel de 1 mb full e um velox 4mb para ajudar  :Big Grin: 

1 mikrotik recebendo o link balanceado do brazilfw e passando para o das máquinas de teste, dois desktop que tenho aqui e um notebook

1 debian 5 64bits aonde usei o script, configurado com 2 cpus, 3gb ram e o hd de 250gb só pra ele!

o ip do brazilfw é:
eth0 192.168.30.1 passando para o mk
eth1 ip do velox
eth2 ip embratel

do mikrotik é:
eth0 192.168.30.10 recebendo do bfw
eth1 192.168.10.253 passando pro debian thunder
eth3 passando para as máquinas clientes na faixa ip 172.16.234.0/24

firewall

/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=srcnat out-interface=eth0 action=masquerade comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat src-address=172.16.234.0/24 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 \
action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.10.250 to-ports=3128 comment="Proxy" \
disabled=no

Observações:

O debian thunder ta conforme o script;
Habilitando o direcionamento para o cache a navegação é tranquila;
O cache armazena o windows update;
Só ocorre problemas em sites de videos, globo, youtube;
Sites educativos (se é q me entendem)  :Big Grin:  redtube, etc, faz cache sem problemas;

Nenhum controle de banda esta sendo feito;

Desativando o desvio para o debian thunder volta ao normal a globo e o youtube;





> Seu problema não é 'falta de link' ? 
> Sim, pergunto pois é o que esta parecendo, caso não seja, por favor informe mais detalhes para que possamos identificar o problema.

----------


## m4d3

> Falta de link? Tipo usando toda a banda ou link não ser suficiente? Nesse sentido não é pois monitorando o link não chega nem a usar o link na hora q ta lendo o video!
> 
> Detalhes:
> 
> Máquina de testes composta por:
> 
> Core2duo E6400, 4Gb ram, 1 hd de 160gb e outro de 250gb 3 placas de rede 3Com
> 
> Sistema principal Debian 5 64bits com vmware server 2.0
> ...


Fiz uma unica busca no google e encontrei alguns relatos, por acaso fez alguma alteração manual no squid.conf ?
Segue o link que encontrei - http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/...es/Squid-Parou

Da minha parte lavo as mãos, já que o intuito do script não é um sistema mixto com várias VMs interagindo entre si e pelo problema ter se manifestado apenas neste caso, peço que considere a possibilidade de ser o próprio redirecionamento, VMs ou até mesmo alguma regra do mikrotik estar interferindo, agradeço por usar o script e peço que ao encontrar e solucionar o 'problema' relate aqui para todos, se alguém puder ajudar o amigo fico grato.

M4D3

----------


## m4d3

> Como não tenho outra maquina para testar em bancada, desativei meu proxy, instalei o debian, baixei o script e adivinha....
> 
> TUDO OK MEU IRMÃOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Valeu pelo script



Prazeraço vê-lo por aqui vitor, tenho acompanhado um post seu a tempos, seja bem vindo e sinta-se a vontade se quiser compartilhar com o grupo o Level2 mais atual.

Grato

M4D3

----------


## rps67

Desculpem mas uma coisa é relevante e vou dizer ( me desulpem muitos ae ) :
Tem muita gente que acha que por ser por script e so colocar e pow ta rodando......... é como o Luciano disse, toda rede tem uma estrutura diferente, cabe intaum a quem for usar o sistema adequar o mesmo à sua realidade, tipo : no squid o seu range de IP, etc.. etc
Bravo Luciano, continue assim, a comunidade so tem a ganhar com serviços aqui prestados com os seus para o forum ........... Salve....... Sucessos a todos nós....... hehe

----------


## ZeXP

Só postei a situação que estava ocorrendo, para ver se quem tiver testando não tinha ocorrido o mesmo!! Especifiquei q segui a risca o script e as configurações para esclarecer que não havia mudado nada e não vejo nada demais complexo nas minhas configurações de teste! 
No meu caso o squid não para ele apenas as vezes abre e as vezes não videos do youtube e da globo, e estou procurando sim uma solução para isso!
O topico é "*Tutorial Debian Cache para integração com Mikrotik" 
*

----------


## m4d3

> Só postei a situação que estava ocorrendo, para ver se quem tiver testando não tinha ocorrido o mesmo!! Especifiquei q segui a risca o script e as configurações para esclarecer que não havia mudado nada e não vejo nada demais complexo nas minhas configurações de teste! 
> No meu caso o squid não para ele apenas as vezes abre e as vezes não videos do youtube e da globo, e estou procurando sim uma solução para isso!
> O topico é "*Tutorial Debian Cache para integração com Mikrotik"*


Obrigado por participar, não queremos inflamar o tópico com discussões, já estamos cientes do seu problema e caso algum amigo aqui do fórum tenha alguma sugestão tenho certeza que terão prazer em compartilhar.

Abraço

M4D3

----------


## m4d3

> Receita de bolo ?????
> 
> Parabens pela iniciativa !!!!!!!


Na verdade é bolo pronto, só adicionar agua e levar ao forno, rsss.

Falow

M4D3

----------


## aka2005

Ae lucinao, volto novamente a uma questao,, usando Debian, vc ja comparou ele com o Slacke?? se ja, qual axo melhor,?? aki to testando faz 6 meses o slack com o squid.3... to montando esse seu tuto na maquina virtual mas ta dando erro aki, meu not ta foda... ta pior q o problema de embrulha o presente em Troia... so queria saber sua opniao em questao de debian, e slacke.

----------


## m4d3

> Ae lucinao, volto novamente a uma questao,, usando Debian, vc ja comparou ele com o Slacke?? se ja, qual axo melhor,?? aki to testando faz 6 meses o slack com o squid.3... to montando esse seu tuto na maquina virtual mas ta dando erro aki, meu not ta foda... ta pior q o problema de embrulha o presente em Troia... so queria saber sua opniao em questao de debian, e slacke.



aka2005, este tipo de comparação na minha opinião não leva a nada, gosto é gosto já dizia uma velha chupando o nariz da outra. 

Com relação ao slackware não cheguei a testar, mas o amigo pode adaptar o script pra rodar no slack e fazer tb o seu video e a gente junta isso aki, seria otimo ver rodando tb noutra distro e com squid 3 (não fui muito feliz nos testes com squid3). Com relação ao tutorial estar dando pau na sua maquina virtual, tenho outros relatos que funcionou perfeito, então o que posso dizer, não vou colocar pilha, tire suas conclusões e compartilhe-as conosco.

Então, usando slackware, debian, fedora, ou qualquer outra que seja, é muito particular, muitas vezes vi gente decendo o cacete (não é o seu caso) em uma distro só porque tava com problema nas configurações do squid ou alguma compilação que não foi muito feliz, ou um endeuzando uma compilação e outro desmerecendo a mesma, a única diferença era um hardware exagerado e outro mediocre. 
Use o que quiser (que não seja droga), e seja feliz meu amigo.

Abraço

M4D3

----------


## aka2005

> Então, usando slackware, debian, fedora, ou qualquer outra que seja, é muito particular, muitas vezes vi gente decendo o cacete (não é o seu caso) em uma distro só porque tava com problema nas configurações do squid ou alguma compilação que não foi muito feliz, ou um endeuzando uma compilação e outro desmerecendo a mesma, a única diferença era um hardware exagerado e outro mediocre. 
> Use o que quiser (que não seja droga), e seja feliz meu amigo.


 É correto, aqui utilizo o squid3 sem erro algum,, 100%, ja testei em kurumin, slacke, e agora iria testar em Debian.. vo monta as conf. pra Salacke passo a passo e cria o post pra galera... tbm nao notei diferença entre o kurumin e slack, acredito q nao havera muita diferença entre debian tbm.... vlw amigo.

----------


## evertonmt

Muito bom o tutorial....
So estou com uma problema no sarg...
ja tentei verificar da seguintes formas
http://192.168.10.250/sarg

http://192.168.10.250/squid-reports


Na segunda tentativa ele aparece 

*Index of /squid-reports*

http://192.168.10.250/icons/blank.gifNameLast modifiedSizeDescriptionhttp://192.168.10.250/icons/back.gifParent Directory - 
Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny2 with Suhosin-Patch Server at 192.168.10.250 Port 80

----------


## marconipcd

> detalhando ainda mais o erro é o seguinte
> 
> *The requested URL could not be retrieved*
> 
> While trying to retrieve the URL: Google 
> The following error was encountered: 
> 
>  * Unable to forward this request at this time.* 
> This request could not be forwarded to the origin server or to any parent caches. The most likely cause for this error is that: 
> ...



Olá pessoal, 

bom para o crecimento do forum vou deixar duas dicas

1- para resolver meu problema acima, 
setei a configuração http_access allow all no squid.conf (linux)

2- a outra dica foi que quando eu dava o comando 
tail -f /var/log/squid/access.log

todos os log vinha com o ip do meu servidor mikrotik e não da maquina que estava acessando e resolvi de uma forma bem simples.

2 ;;; Compartilhando a Conex o para o Linux
chain=srcnat action=masquerade src-address=192.167.20.2 

coloquei no src-address o ip do servidor linux.

um abraço pessoal, vou segui com meus testes e qualquer coisa posto ai pro pessoal ver!

----------


## minelli

> Olá pessoal, 
> 
> bom para o crecimento do forum vou deixar duas dicas
> 
> 1- para resolver meu problema acima, 
> setei a configuração http_access allow all no squid.conf (linux)
> 
> 2- a outra dica foi que quando eu dava o comando 
> tail -f /var/log/squid/access.log
> ...



Olá amigo outra forma de resolver seria acrescentando ! no ip do linux na regra de redirect no mk.

----------


## Roberto21

...............

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Roberto, dar para saber estas informações no próprio script abre um editor txt tem todas as informações dentro do script e bem comentadas. Eu ainda não testei, vou fazer isso tambem este final de semana.

----------


## m4d3

> Olá pessoal, 
> 
> bom para o crecimento do forum vou deixar duas dicas
> 
> 1- para resolver meu problema acima, 
> setei a configuração http_access allow all no squid.conf (linux)
> 
> 2- a outra dica foi que quando eu dava o comando 
> tail -f /var/log/squid/access.log
> ...


1 - Dica furada, adicionar allow all abre seu proxy para qualquer requisitante o que não é indicado, não vou entrar em detalhes, mas esta errado, apesar de o proxy estar atras do mikrotik não estará correto, o certo é adicionar as ranges de ips desejadas na regra de allow.

2 - A forma correta é criar uma dst-nat direcionando as conexões da porta 80 para o ip do debian e negar apenas o ip do proprio Debian para que não fique em loop e NÃO usar o parent proxy do web-proxy do Mikrotik.

Abraço a todos os colaboradores

M4D3

----------


## marconipcd

> 1 - Dica furada, adicionar allow all abre seu proxy para qualquer requisitante o que não é indicado, não vou entrar em detalhes, mas esta errado, apesar de o proxy estar atras do mikrotik não estará correto, o certo é adicionar as ranges de ips desejadas na regra de allow.
> 
> 2 - A forma correta é criar uma dst-nat direcionando as conexões da porta 80 para o ip do debian e negar apenas o ip do proprio Debian para que não fique em loop e NÃO usar o parent proxy do web-proxy do Mikrotik.
> 
> Abraço a todos os colaboradores
> 
> M4D3


Apesar de ter feito concordo luciano, porem como você falou ele fica atraz do mikrotik, e no proprio mikrotik já tem a regra de bloqueio ao proxy externo..

mais vou refazer tudo e vejo se funciona

----------


## Johnat

> Ola pessoal, depois de tantos tutoriais que já vi na net, muitas vezes utilizando do conhecimento dos amigos para aprimorar as soluções que utilizo, compilando uma série de informações resolvi fazer um video mostrando como instalar o debian como preparação para servidor cache dentre outros serviços, este tutorial permite imediata integração com super cache full pelo mikrotik, segue o link do video de instalação do Debian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dentre os recursos do script:* 
> ...


depois de editar o squid.conf como faço para salvar? Tem como dar um reset no debian? estava olhando meu diretorio /etc/squid e tem varios arquivos la youtube, google, globo, tem alguma coisa relacionada a fazer cache dos videos? como eu faço para trocar o ip, gw, e DNS da placa de rede? Tem como eu monitorar o tamanho do meu cache, os arquivos presente nele essas coisas? Obrigado!*
*

----------


## marconipcd

> depois de editar o squid.conf como faço para salvar? Tem como dar um reset no debian? estava olhando meu diretorio /etc/squid e tem varios arquivos la youtube, google, globo, tem alguma coisa relacionada a fazer cache dos videos? como eu faço para trocar o ip, gw, e DNS da placa de rede? Tem como eu monitorar o tamanho do meu cache, os arquivos presente nele essas coisas? Obrigado!*
> *



depende do editor que você esta utilizando, eu uso o "vim"

ex: vim /etc/squid/squid.conf

- para alterar aperto a tecla insert

- para salvar dou um "esc" coloco :wq e teclo "enter"


espero ter agudado..

----------


## jodrix

Amigos aqui instalei e tudo ok, só tem um bug para abrir gmail, fica requisitando a pagina e não entra nunca, estou analisando quando descobrir posto aqui.....

----------


## m4d3

> Amigos aqui instalei e tudo ok, só tem um bug para abrir gmail, fica requisitando a pagina e não entra nunca, estou analisando quando descobrir posto aqui.....


Problema no seu redirecionamento, negue o content=https:// que estará resolvido.

Aproveito pra deixar este código para o index.php da pasta youtube que serve para rodar videos direto da pasta de armazenamento.



```
[B][B][COLOR=red]<?php
#ADAPTADO DA WEB POR LUCIANO RAMPANELLI / M4D3
$diretorio = getcwd();
$ponteiro  = opendir($diretorio);
while ($nome_itens = readdir($ponteiro)) {
    $tipos = array("flv", "flx", "fla");
    $itens[] = $nome_itens;
}
 
sort($itens);
foreach ($itens as $listar) {
   if ($listar!="." && $listar!=".."){
                if (is_dir($listar)) {
                        $pastas[]=$listar;
                } else{
if (in_array(strtolower(end(explode(".",$listar))), $tipos)) { $arquivos[]=$listar; }
                }
   }
}
 
 
#if ($pastas != "" ) {
#foreach($pastas as $listar){
#   print "Pasta: <a href='$listar'>$listar</a><br>";}
#   }
 
if ($arquivos != "") {
foreach($arquivos as $listar){
 $listar="echo $listar |cut -c 1-11";
 $listar=system($listar);
 print "<a href='http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=$listar'>ver no youtube</a><br>";}
   }
?>
[/COLOR][/B][/B]
```

 *
*

----------


## ZeXP

Pronto Minelli!!! Era só o que estava faltando aqui no meu redirecionamento! Agora está funcionando!

Meu problema era que, as vezes abria e as vezes não, videos do youtube e globo!




> Olá amigo outra forma de resolver seria acrescentando ! no ip do linux na regra de redirect no mk.

----------


## Roberto21

..........

----------


## m4d3

> Olá Luciano!
> 
> Desculpe a ignorância mas em qual dessas pastas tenho que colocar o código?
> 
> youtube.com.funcs.php
> youtube.com.php
> 
> 
> Ontem os vídeos estavam ficando em cache normalmente, mas hoje já não estão.


Nem um nem outro, a resposta esta na primeira página deste tópico. Outra coisa, recomendo que tire o ORKUT do squid.conf pois ele abre muitos processos e também alterem o parametro
url_rewrite_children 10
para
url_rewrite_children 50
pois pode ser só este o problema que vc relatou de 'não estar mais fazendo cache'.

Abração e obrigado pela força Roberto21.

M4D3

----------


## Roberto21

...........

----------


## m4d3

> Olá Luciano, boa tarde!
> 
> 
> *''A força é mais que merecida, e poderia ser maior''* (rss) O que está acontecendo é que o server está parando de enviar o que está em cache, ai reinicio a maquina e volta tudo ao normal, sei que você não tem ''obrigação'' nenhuma de procurar resolver as questões relacionadas ao server, acho que você já está fazendo muito sem querer nada em troca, (((((*o que hoje é uma virtude de poucos*)))))), estou relatando esses detalhes a você para que possa servir de algum ajuste que você necessite fazer, pois só com a utilização de todos é que conseguiremos '''afinar'' tudo'''.
> 
> Não que eu não vá me beneficiar de suas respostas também, é por que ando tão atarefado já que meus 2 funcionários que eram responsáveis por certas partes do serviço sairam, então estou sobrecarregado e sem muito tempo de sentar e procurar te ajudar mais um pouco, mas isso logo se resolverá.
> 
> Apliquei as alterações ditas por você inclusive titrando o orkut para ver se resolve o problema, mas estou meio triste em tirar o orkut, pois o maior trafego ((((analizado no sarg))))) por mim é justamente do orkut.
> 
> ...


 A situação é a mesma aqui e acredito que em 90% dos casos, o orkut consome a maior parte dos acessos, ocorre que na minha opinião o cache deste conteúdo (ORKUT) pelo thunder, não é tão importante quanto atualizações e videos, pois apesar de não passar pelo thunder estará sendo cacheado pelo squid. 
Com relação ao rewrite, a dica do autor que colhi no fórum thundercache.org é utilizar até 200, porém deve ser utilizado com cuidado, fiz meus próprios testes e 50 me atende, porém cada caso é um caso. 
O meu vai continuar sem thunder do orkut, ficou muito bom assim, estou preparando uma atualização do script e também um video complementar. 
Sempre que posso visito o fórum, o thunder tb não cobra nada, o amigo mesmo tem otimas contribuições ao fórum que beneficia a mim e a todos os que participam, eu tb presto serviços de consultoria e configuração e nestes casos obviamente que cobro pelo serviço. Porém o que é postado aqui já me foi pago através das contribuições individuais de cada um, é com gratidão que quero pagar a minha dívida com os amigos que fazem deste o melhor fórum que conheço.

Abração

M4D3

----------


## minelli

> Pronto Minelli!!! Era só o que estava faltando aqui no meu redirecionamento! Agora está funcionando!
> 
> Meu problema era que, as vezes abria e as vezes não, videos do youtube e globo!


Desculpe quando postei a menssagem achei q seu relato era que ñ apareciam no Sarg os ip´s dos clientes.

----------


## minelli

> Problema no seu redirecionamento, negue o content=https:// que estará resolvido.
> 
> Aproveito pra deixar este código para o index.php da pasta youtube que serve para rodar videos direto da pasta de armazenamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [B][B][COLOR=red]<?php
> #ADAPTADO DA WEB POR LUCIANO RAMPANELLI / M4D3
> ...



Olá Luciano, 
será que existiria uma forma de buscarmos o Nome original do video ao invez de aparecer o arquivo.xxx?

----------


## m4d3

> Olá Luciano, 
> será que existiria uma forma de buscarmos o Nome original do video ao invez de aparecer o arquivo.xxx?


Ter tem, mas eu que não entendo patavina de PHP não saberia dizer como. Fica o pedido a quem souber pra alterar trocando o nome do video pela sua descrição.

----------


## Johnat

> depende do editor que você esta utilizando, eu uso o "vim"
> 
> ex: vim /etc/squid/squid.conf
> 
> - para alterar aperto a tecla insert
> 
> - para salvar dou um "esc" coloco :wq e teclo "enter"
> 
> 
> espero ter agudado..


consegui acessar o squid.conf editei as regras, porem na hora de salvar eu aperto o esc como vc disse digito ;qw aparece recording la em baixo no fim do script e fika la durante muito tempo e naum faz mas nada alem disso.

----------


## Johnat

amigos esse squid.conf abaixo esta correto colokei ele no meu squid, e naum funcionou em paralelo ao mikrotik, ja o script aki do post rodou certinho, o problema era q nesse do post naum axei ond mudar o tamanho do hd da memoria, essas coisas

http_port 5128
visible_hostname webproxy

acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80
acl Safe_ports port 21
acl Safe_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 70 #protocolo gopher antigão
acl Safe_ports port 210 #whais
acl Safe_ports port 1024-65535 #todas as outras portas
acl Safe_ports port 280 #http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 #gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 #filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 #multi http
acl Safe_ports port 901 #acesso Swat
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access allow purge localhost
http_access deny purge
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_PORTS

#permissão de acesso ao proxy, troque 0.0.0.0/0 pela sua 
#classe de rede ou classes separadas por espaços.
acl redelocal src 192.168.10.1
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow redelocal

#bloquear todos outros acessos.
http_access deny all

#memoria reservada para o cache, coloque um valor de preferencia 40% 
# do total da sua maquina, e não mais.
cache_mem 512 MB

#máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache na memoria
maximum_object_size_in_memory 128 KB

#máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache no hd
maximum_object_size 20 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB

#regra que começa a esvaziar / substituir arquivos no cache em 90%
cache_swap_low 90
cache_swap_high 95

#indicação de localização da pasta de arquivos cache e em sequência valor 
#total em MB de espaço no hd a ser usado pelo cache, numero de pastas, e
#numero de subpastas do cache.
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 24048 256 512

#intervalos de tempos que o proxy verificara os arquivos dos site acessado
#conferem com o do cache, o valor 4560 significa 04 dias
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 15 20% 4560
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 15 0% 4560
refresh_pattern . 15 20% 4560

----------


## multlink

O pacote lynx não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote.
Isso pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou
está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte
E: O pacote lynx não tem candidato para instalação


como resolver esse erro que da em meu debian?

----------


## multlink

ae o erro completo!

cache:/home/multlink# ./conlinuxZ4.sh

Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r4a _Etch_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20080803-21:07] etch Release.gpg
Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r4a _Etch_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20080803-21:07] etch Release
Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r4a _Etch_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20080803-21:07] etch/contrib Packages/DiffIndex
Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r4a _Etch_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20080803-21:07] etch/main Packages/DiffIndex
Obtendo:1 http://security.debian.org etch/updates Release.gpg [197B]
Atingido http://security.debian.org etch/updates Release
Ign http://security.debian.org etch/updates/main Packages/DiffIndex
Ign http://security.debian.org etch/updates/contrib Packages/DiffIndex
Ign http://security.debian.org etch/updates/main Sources/DiffIndex
Ign http://security.debian.org etch/updates/contrib Sources/DiffIndex
Atingido http://security.debian.org etch/updates/main Packages
Atingido http://security.debian.org etch/updates/contrib Packages
Atingido http://security.debian.org etch/updates/main Sources
Atingido http://security.debian.org etch/updates/contrib Sources
Baixados 197B em 11s (18B/s)
Lendo lista de pacotes... Pronto
Lendo lista de pacotes... Pronto
Construindo árvore de dependências... Pronto
0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
Lendo lista de pacotes... Pronto
Construindo árvore de dependências... Pronto
squid já é a versão mais nova.
Nota, selecionando apache2-mpm-prefork ao invés de apache2
apache2-mpm-prefork já é a versão mais nova.
O pacote lynx não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote.
Isso pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou
está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte
E: O pacote lynx não tem candidato para instalação
Criando variaveis de configuracao
Configurando SARG...
Baixando Thunder Cache 2.1
--19:49:52-- http://ecache.svn.sourceforge.net/vi...ar.gz?view=tar
=> `v2.1.tar.gz?view=tar'
Resolvendo ecache.svn.sourceforge.net... 216.34.181.65
Connecting to ecache.svn.sourceforge.net|216.34.181.65|:80... conectado!
HTTP requisição enviada, aguardando resposta... 200 OK
Tamanho: nao especificado [application/octet-stream]

[ <=> ] 11,628 53.58K/s

19:49:53 (53.34 KB/s) - `v2.1.tar.gz?view=tar' saved [11628]

Configurando Thunder Cache 2.1
ln: criando link simbólico `/etc/squid/googlevideo.com.php' to `/etc/squid/youtube.com.php': Arquivo existe
ln: criando link simbólico `/etc/squid/grisoft.com.php' to `/etc/squid/avg.com.php': Arquivo existe
ln: criando link simbólico `/var/www/thunder.php' to `/etc/squid/thunder.php': Arquivo existe
mkdir: não é possível criar o diretório `/var/www/thunder': Arquivo existe
Configurando interface eth0...
Configurando Apache 2.0
mkdir: não é possível criar o diretório `/var/www/conprove': Arquivo existe
mkdir: não é possível criar o diretório `/var/www/conprove/aviso': Arquivo existe
mkdir: não é possível criar o diretório `/var/www/conprove/corte': Arquivo existe
mkdir: não é possível criar o diretório `/var/www/conprove/pendencia': Arquivo existe
mkdir: não é possível criar o diretório `/var/www/conprove/manutencao': Arquivo existe
mkdir: não é possível criar o diretório `/var/www/conprove/aguarde': Arquivo existe
Configurando SQUID...
Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/squid-reports/] does not exist
Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/squid-reports/] does not exist
Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/squid-reports/] does not exist
Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/squid-reports/] does not exist
Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/squid-reports/] does not exist
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

diminui para caber o texto(muda somente as portas)

[Sat Apr 18 19:49:57 2009] [warn] VirtualHost 192.168.10.250:81 overlaps with VirtualHost 192.168.10.250:81, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
httpd (no pid file) not running
Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/squid-reports/] does not exist
Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/squid-reports/] does not exist
Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/squid-reports/] does not exist
Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/squid-reports/] does not exist
Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/squid-reports/] does not exist
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

diminui para caber o texto(muda somente as portas)

[Sat Apr 18 19:49:57 2009] [warn] VirtualHost 192.168.10.250:81 overlaps with VirtualHost 192.168.10.250:81, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:81
(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:81
no listening sockets available, shutting down
Unable to open logs
failed!

----------


## Roberto21

.............

----------


## popovi

Olá Luciano e Roberto!
primeiramente quero agradecer a ajuda de Luciano. e Parabens pelo tutorial e escript..
Tive os mesmos problemas com youtube q o Roberto esta tendo.
porem apos o Luciano postar, as informacoes relacionadas ao squid.conf, recomendando retirar o ORKUT, e modificar essa linha

url_rewrite_children 10
para
url_rewrite_children 50

O Meu cache esta rodando normal, com youtube e demais paginas sem apresentar erro nenhum..
fiz essas modificacoes as 13h do dia 18, e ja se passaram mais de 11h e ta tudo file...o proxy tem 8bg de ram, 6gb so para o squid, e ta rodando uma maravilha, ta atendendo 300 clientes, e a navegacao melhorou muito....

EU AINDA NAO CONSEGUI FAZER AS REGRAS NO MK, PARA O CACHE FULL
SE ALGUNS DE VCS PUDER ME DAR UMAS DICAS, POIS JA QUEBREI A CABECA E NAO CONSEGUI...

UM ABRACO A TODOS,

----------


## Roberto21

.........

----------


## magrock

Caraca ai, arrebentou no script cara parabéns a voce.
Funcionou bunito aqui na maquina virtual, vou implantar ele na real mesmo. depois eu tenho que dar uma estudada de como implantar ele em paralelo com o mikrotik sem usar o parent proxy (O qual tomei uma surra), mas vou ver aqui, Já chegou a postar lá no forum do thunder, eu acho que a galera vai se amarrar !! Abraço M4D3  :Adore: 




> Ola pessoal, depois de tantos tutoriais que já vi na net, muitas vezes utilizando do conhecimento dos amigos para aprimorar as soluções que utilizo, compilando uma série de informações resolvi fazer um video mostrando como instalar o debian como preparação para servidor cache dentre outros serviços, este tutorial permite imediata integração com super cache full pelo mikrotik, segue o link do video de instalação do Debian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dentre os recursos do script:* 
> ...

----------


## valdeirgoncalves

Olá estou usando o Thunder desde o inicio, desde quando se chamava ecache. O projeto é excelente o problema é que quando ele é utilizado em provedores o mesmo sofre um número muito grande de requisições.

Antes o problema maior era o mysql que no meu caso sempre ficava usando 100% de cpu. Hj na versão 2.1 foi retirada o mysql mas o problema de lentidão continua para quem tem muitas requisições.

No meu caso tive esse problema cheguei a deixar o meu cache uma semana desativado até encontrar a solução. Pesquisando muito descobri q o erro era de WARNING! Your cache is running out of filedescriptors analizando o log do squid.

Para resolver tinha visto uma dica de mudar o n. máximo de arquivos do squid em /etc/default/squid para SQUID_MAXFD=4096

Somente isso não resolveu ai encontrei uma outra dica de mudar o n. máximo de arquivos abertos pelo kernel em /proc/sys/fs/file-max

Lembrando q essas conf são para o ubuntu.

Essa semana um outro usuário do forum do Thunder descobriu uma configuração no squid.conf q estava gerando muito trafego desnecessário.

Para resolver 
É só mudar na linha do squid.conf 
acl store_rewrite_list url_regex -i "/etc/squid/thunder/thunder.lst" para
acl store_rewrite_list dstdomain -i "/etc/squid/thunder/thunder.lst"

Tai as dicas para mim resolveu espero que resolva para vcs também.

----------


## Roberto21

............

----------


## popovi

Olá brother!


Também já alterei aqui mas não resolveu, já almentei as requisições do squid para 4096, já olhei no forum do thunder, já fiz algumas dicas que o pessoal passou por lá e nada resolveu.

tenho P4/LGA775/3.0---4G/667 de ram/500G de hd...vou aguaradar para amanhã (domingo) alguém dar uma luz...por que são 2 horas da manhã e não consegui resolver((((o dia todo))))).


Mas amanhã conseguirei... :Stickyman: 

Quanto ao full marque no mangle com a TOS 48 ( somente) e em forward, se for a versão 2 do MK, que ai o mangle começa a marcar e as outras regras fluem normalmente, aqui fiz assim e quando o server não para os vídeos saem que é uma beleza. 
__________________
Roberto.
Email: [email protected]
*De que adianta a banda larga se a mente é estreita ?*

*www.porque2012.com* 



*Roberto, como te disse meu cache ta rodando que é uma maravilha!!! nao deu nenhum pau mais...*
*mas ainda nao consegui fazer o full no mk, uso a versao 3.20, sera q vc nao poderia, me detalhar essas regras, por favor se possivel.....* 
*to errando em alguma coisa....*
*os pacotes marcam com tos 12*
*ve o q pode fazer por favor se possivel, desde ja agradecido e um abraço...*

----------


## m4d3

> ae o erro completo!
> 
> cache:/home/multlink# ./conlinuxZ4.sh
> 
> Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r4a _Etch_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20080803-21:07] etch Release.gpg
> Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r4a _Etch_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20080803-21:07] etch Release
> Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r4a _Etch_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20080803-21:07] etch/contrib Packages/DiffIndex
> Ign cdrom://[Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r4a _Etch_ - Official i386 CD Binary-1 20080803-21:07] etch/main Packages/DiffIndex
> Obtendo:1 Debian -- Security Information etch/updates Release.gpg [197B]
> ...


Olá, pelo seu log acredito que esteja utilizando debian 4, o scritp é para o 5, você pode corrigir os erros fazendo a instalação guiada pelo tutorial da primeira página deste post ou em
PC RAM Informática | O mundo mais perto de você! na aba 'serviços', onde o conteúdo esta constantemente sendo atualizado e o tutorial já possui um adicional. Em breve novo script melhorado e mais videos.

Abraço

M4D3

----------


## m4d3

> Ola pessoal, depois de tantos tutoriais que já vi na net, muitas vezes utilizando do conhecimento dos amigos para aprimorar as soluções que utilizo, compilando uma série de informações resolvi fazer um video mostrando como instalar o debian como preparação para servidor cache dentre outros serviços, este tutorial permite imediata integração com super cache full pelo mikrotik, segue o link do video de instalação do Debian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atualizado com o segundo video e complementação do primeiro.

----------


## Roberto21

.............

----------


## magrock

Só tenho uma duvida aqui ! não problema ^^

pelo que eu vi no seu script ele configura o squid.conf automaticamente, sendo que lá no thundercache as linhas de comando são diferentes das que estão script, pelo visto voce não está usando o acl store_rewrite_list dstdomain -i "/etc/squid/thunder.lst" e sim o acl store_rewrite_list dstdomain com o nome dos dominios 1 a 1 e não pela lista.
(Obs: Eles retiraram o url_regex e voltaram para o dstdomain)

pelo seu script está melhor ou é alguma modificação pra ficar condizente ao script.

Att:

Cristiano Bernardo

----------


## Roberto21

...........

----------


## m4d3

> O pacote lynx não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote.
> Isso pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou
> está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte
> E: O pacote lynx não tem candidato para instalação
> 
> 
> como resolver esse erro que da em meu debian?


Se você seguir o tutorial em video não terá problemas, também o lynx não é nada que vá afetar o seu desempenho, apenas um navegador para o shell que uso para fazer alguns testes, pode deixar sem ele se for só isso mesmo.

Abraço M4D3

----------


## marconipcd

> consegui acessar o squid.conf editei as regras, porem na hora de salvar eu aperto o esc como vc disse digito ;qw aparece recording la em baixo no fim do script e fika la durante muito tempo e naum faz mas nada alem disso.



não é ;qw e sim :wq, ok?? tenta ai

----------


## popovi

QUOTE=Roberto21]


> Postado originalmente por Roberto21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por popovi
> 
> ...

----------


## Roberto21

..........

----------


## multlink

Bem no debian 4 n consegui, baixei o lenny e instalei tudo 100%,mas notei que o processamento está alto d+.
Coloquei um pc que estava ak parado,celeron 1.8ghz 775, 4giga ddr 667, sata2 320g, essa pc daria para suportar uam rede com 150 pcs até 200???
Tentei instalar num atlon_x2 4.2ghz, e não instala nem a pau o linux, será pq a placa mãe uma asus com chipset nvidia?????

Ahhh coloquei placa de rede intel pro 100,ela melhor que a 3com???

----------


## magrock

> Bem no debian 4 n consegui, baixei o lenny e instalei tudo 100%,mas notei que o processamento está alto d+.
> Coloquei um pc que estava ak parado,celeron 1.8ghz 775, 4giga ddr 667, sata2 320g, essa pc daria para suportar uam rede com 150 pcs até 200???
> Tentei instalar num atlon_x2 4.2ghz, e não instala nem a pau o linux, será pq a placa mãe uma asus com chipset nvidia?????
> 
> Ahhh coloquei placa de rede intel pro 100,ela melhor que a 3com???


Pode ser o pacote binario que está errado, se voce está utilizando o mesmo cd que voce instalou no celeron não funciona pois ele é I386, para o AMD 64 é outro cd de instalação. voce pode pegar ele nesse link aki:

*Debian 5.01 - download x64:* < Versão 64bits

----------


## multlink

ok vou baixar e verificar se instala direito, pq até o unbutu também não passa!!!

----------


## ssn129

Olá,

Já fiz de tudo no mikrotik para acessar o debian, e não consegui, pesso a alguem que mi ajude a configurar o mikrotik.

Tenho um mikrotik com pppoe.

obrigado

----------


## jeanfrank

boa tarde

aqui utilizo hotspot mas creio que não tem influência nas regras de comunicação do mk-debian para o proxy em paralelo ao mikrotik vamos lá

1º Vc vai adicionar duas regras no seu mk, vai em Ip/Firewall/NAt:

a) Esta regra abastece o debian com link sem limitação de banda.
chain=srcnat, src. address: 192.168.10.0/30(classe ip debian ), action=masquerede;

b) Esta regra redireciona todos os pedidos destinados a porta 80(http) vindos dos clientes para o debian.
chain=dstnat, src. address: 192.168.168.0/24(classe de ip da interface clientes que vai para users), protocol=6 tcp, dst. port=80, in. interface: clientes(sua interface que ai para os clientes), action=redirect, to port=3128(esta porta deve ser comentada em web proxy setting)

Seguindo agora vc altera em Ip/Web proxy/botão settings os seguintes detalhes:

port: 3128
hostname: proxy
transparent proxy=yes
parent proxy:192.168.10.2
parent proxy port: 5128

o resto normal

Obs: É obvio que vc tem que adequar estes dados a sua realidade e não esquecer de adequar os ips tanto na placa que liga no debian quanto as demais.

Continuando...

Agora no debian partindo do presuposto que vc tem o debian instalado basta configurar o squid.conf conforme sua realidade de hardware memoria, hd etc 

se tiver duvidas quanto a configuração do squid é so perguntar

abraços

----------


## ssn129

Muito obrigado jean.

Uma pergunta, esta mesma regra serviu para o conlinuxZ4?

Aqui eu uso a seguinte configuração:

IP => Firewall => Filter Rules:
/ip firewall filter
add action=accept chain=input comment="ACEITAR CONEXOES PROXY" disabled=no \
dst-port=3128 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=input comment="BLOQUEIO DO PROXY EXTERNO" disabled=no \
dst-port=3128 in-interface=Link protocol=tcp
Ip => Firewall => Nat 
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=Link
add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment="REDIRECIONAR PROXY" disabled=no \
dst-port=80 in-interface=!Clientes protocol=tcp src-address=\
172.10.20.0/24 to-ports=3128
Ip => firewall => Mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="CACHE FULL" content=\
"X-Cache: HIT" disabled=no new-connection-mark=conn_squid-up \
passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=3128
add action=mark-packet chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_squid-up \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=pacotes_squid-up passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=\
3128 new-connection-mark=conn_squid-down passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
conn_squid-down disabled=no new-packet-mark=pacotes_squid-down \
passthrough=yes

Queue => Tree
/queue tree
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name="[CACHE-FULL] - Download" packet-mark=\
pacotes_squid-down parent=global-in priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=5000000 name="[CACHE-FULL] - Upload" packet-mark=\
pacotes_squid-up parent=global-out priority=1 queue=default

IP => Proxy
/ip proxy
set always-from-cache=yes cache-administrator=webmaster cache-hit-dscp=4 \
cache-on-disk=yes enabled=yes max-cache-size=400000000KiB \
max-client-connections=600 max-fresh-time=4w2d max-server-connections=\
600 parent-proxy=0.0.0.0 parent-proxy-port=0 port=3128 \
serialize-connections=no src-address=0.0.0.0
/ip proxy access
add action=allow comment="" disabled=no src-address=172.10.20.0/24

----------


## jeanfrank

> Muito obrigado jean.
> 
> Uma pergunta, esta mesma regra serviu para o conlinuxZ4?
> 
> Aqui eu uso a seguinte configuração:
> 
> IP => Firewall => Filter Rules:
> /ip firewall filter
> add action=accept chain=input comment="ACEITAR CONEXOES PROXY" disabled=no \
> ...


Boa noite a todos

ssn129

Não testei ainda o script do m4d3 no meu cenário mas creio que não tem influencia no maximo alteração de classe de ip que o debian vai trabalhar ja que o script altera para uma classe de ip especifica, estou trocando meu server mk por um mais novo e estou revisando todas as regras de firewall, balanceamento, criptografia, autenticação, paginas de aviso, classes de ip, servidor dhcp, radius enfim estou usando a versão 2.9.50 e vou passar pra versão 3.20 então esta meio enrolado aqui pra min, mas quando terminar quero voltar minhas atenções pro debian...mas se precisar de alguma dica e eu puder ajudar beleza

abraços

----------


## Roberto21

............

----------


## popovi

Senhores, aqui o cache esta indo muito bem, porem apenas os videos ainda nao vao a full...
nao consigo fazer cache full dos videos
ja segui as orientacoes do Roberto, porem nao deu certo

Mikrotik RouterOS 3.20

ip nat

;;; REDIRECIONAMENTO DO PROXY
chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.10.250 to-ports=5128 protocol=tcp src-address=!192.168.10.250 
in-interface=PROVEDOR dst-port=80

ip firewall mangle

chain=postrouting action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=HITS DO PROXY passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=5128 
dscp=12 
chain=postrouting action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=hit's do proxy passthrough=yes connection-mark=HITS DO PROXY

queue tree 
name="queue1" parent=global-out packet-mark=hit's do proxy limit-at=0 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=12000000 
burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s


LEMBRANDO AQUI MUDEI A PORTA DO SQUID PARA 5128

SERÁ Q ALGUEM PODE ME DAR UMA DICA
INFORMAR ONDE ESTOU ERRANDO

----------


## ilhanet

Eu li aqui que isso pode ser feito pelo script, mas eu não achei como fazer. Eu fiz alterando o etc/network/interface, mas quando reinicia o Debian ele volta ao padrão.
Alguem sabe a maneira certa de fazer ?
Obrigado.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

> Eu li aqui que isso pode ser feito pelo script, mas eu não achei como fazer. Eu fiz alterando o etc/network/interface, mas quando reinicia o Debian ele volta ao padrão.
> Alguem sabe a maneira certa de fazer ?
> Obrigado.


Bom, se é sua rede que é desconfigurada quando reiniciado, uma dica:

# vi /etc/rc.local

ifconfig eth0 200.198.100.202 netmask 255.255.255.252 up
route add default gw 200.198.100.201
echo 'nameserver 200.198.100.201' > /etc/resolv.conf

Altere de acordo com sua rede.

----------


## ilhanet

Blza o lance do IP eu ja resolvi, mas o proxy não quer funcionar por nada. 
Vc teria o squid.config para eu dar uma olhada e ver se fiz alguma besteira ?
Obrigado.




> Bom, se é sua rede que é desconfigurada quando reiniciado, uma dica:
> 
> # vi /etc/rc.local
> 
> ifconfig eth0 200.198.100.202 netmask 255.255.255.252 up
> route add default gw 200.198.100.201
> echo 'nameserver 200.198.100.201' > /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> Altere de acordo com sua rede.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

> Blza o lance do IP eu ja resolvi, mas o proxy não quer funcionar por nada. 
> Vc teria o squid.config para eu dar uma olhada e ver se fiz alguma besteira ?
> Obrigado.


Olá,

Você resolveu o problema pela dica? Então clique no botão agradecer não vai custar menos de um milésimo de segundo do seu click.  :Itsme: 

O meu SQUID é o mesmo do script se usou o script não mudou nada.

----------


## ilhanet

O rapaz, valeu pela dica, mas não foi pela dica que vc me passou que acertei o IP. Eu sei como isso aqui funciona, não precisa vc ficar lembrando. Primeiro é que eu não sou expert em Linux, então toda e qualquer ajuda sempre será bem vinda. Segundo, se vc pegar os meus tópicos vc verá que sempre estou agradecendo. 
Cara , tem gene aqui muito boa mas tb tem uma meia duzia que gosta de criar uma confusão por nada.
Amigo, se te ofendi de alguma maneira , peço-lhe desculpas.
Se vcpuder enviar o seu squid para que eu possa comparar com o meu, fico grato, pois eu modifiquei o meu.
Obrigado.




> Olá,
> 
> Você resolveu o problema pela dica? Então clique no botão agradecer não vai custar menos de um milésimo de segundo do seu click. 
> 
> O meu SQUID é o mesmo do script se usou o script não mudou nada.

----------


## Roberto21

............

----------


## m4d3

> Senhores, aqui o cache esta indo muito bem, porem apenas os videos ainda nao vao a full...
> nao consigo fazer cache full dos videos
> ja segui as orientacoes do Roberto, porem nao deu certo
> 
> Mikrotik RouterOS 3.20
> 
> ip nat
> 
> ;;; REDIRECIONAMENTO DO PROXY
> ...


Bom dia a todos, não sei se posso mas mesmo assim vou pedir que não postem regras neste tópico, o intuito é ajudar fazendo cada um pensar e buscar sua solução, testar e entender o que está fazendo, sendo assim, as regras que servem para joão, não servem para paulo e isso acaba gerando discussões sem fim. Portanto, ajudemos uns aos outros de maneira a explanar conceitos, explicar o funcionamento mas sem colar regras.

Grato

M4D3

----------


## evertonmt

Muito estranho aqui eu ja fiz e refiz toda o procedimento citado neste topico,mas sem muito sucesso.
Deixei rodando este feriado para ver oque da...mas para a minha infelicidade hj ficou tudo lento...
Ja nao sei oque fazer mais so consigo redirecionar o proxy externo se colocar no perfil do hotspot o ip ea porta do Linux.

Desde ja agradeco.

----------


## rps67

Everton,
Você usa hotspot ? ( experiemente no profile do server colocar o ip do Squid erm http e a porta )
Seu link é estável ? Usa Adsl ? 
São considerações relevantes para o bom funcionamento do thunder ( conlinuxZ4 )

----------


## evertonmt

Agradeco antecipadamente...

POis entao nosso link e dedicado...e desta forma mesmo que fiz redireciono pelo profile do hotspot.
Mas achei estranho pois nao vejo ninguem usando desta forma o redirecionamento.
Sera a forma correta para fazer ...pois meu link vai ate o limite qdo coloco carga nele ( tipo 40 Clientes ) em 2MB FULL.
Ou sera que estou sendo redundante nas regras do firewall.
Por este motivo estou aqui para falar sobre meu proxy.
Hoje estou sem o funcionamento dele pois estava sem condicoes.

----------


## zonaoeste

> Ola pessoal, depois de tantos tutoriais que já vi na net, muitas vezes utilizando do conhecimento dos amigos para aprimorar as soluções que utilizo, compilando uma série de informações resolvi fazer um video mostrando como instalar o debian como preparação para servidor cache dentre outros serviços, este tutorial permite imediata integração com super cache full pelo mikrotik, segue o link do video de instalação do Debian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para maiores detalhes preparei página fixa de download em PC RAM Informática | O mundo mais perto de você! acesso o menu serviços.
> ...


 

Ola Amigos estou com esse erro para ver os vídeos.

An error occurred, please try again later.

Estou com o Debian em paralelo com o MK e não vejo diferença em velocidade acho que falta regras no MK só não sei quais são essas regras para controlar a velocidade?


*Olha Não consegui fazer funcionar com essa dica .*
**
*DICAS:*
Ao instalar, mantenha o micro conectado a um servidor DHCP (veja abaixo) para que seja possível baixar os pacotes necessários e proceder as atualizações, estou terminando de testar o script que irá automatizar as configurações do servidor, estarei postando aqui assim que concluído (em até 2 dias).

Adicione em uma placa de rede do seu servidor mikrotik (não de link nem de clientes) o ip 192.168.10.253 será o gateway do seu Debian:
/ ip address
add address=192.168.10.253/24 network=192.168.10.0 broadcast=192.168.10.255 \
interface=EthIntranet comment="" disabled=no

*O ip configurado no Debian depois de rodar o script será:*
IP: 192.168.10.250
MSK: 255.255.255.0
GAT: 192.168.10.253
DNS: 192.168.10.253 < quem irá resolver nomes será o Mikrotik


Só quando eu entrei aqui que consegui fazer ele funcionar squid(debian) em paralelo mikrotik(parent proxy) show de Bola (para iniciantes)

Só que agora estou com esse erro An error occurred, please try again later.

E tenho que acha as regra para fazer o controle de velocidade.

Desculpe as palavras sou novato em Debian e MK qual quer ajuda é bem vinda.

----------


## zonaoeste

....?

----------


## popovi

Caro Luciano, e demais amigos da comunidade;
No intuito de otimizar esse super cache que o Sr Luciano nos apresentou, estou preparando uma maquina com 4 hds ( 1 sistema, 2 cache, 1 thunder ), estarei particionando os hds de 10 em 10gb afim de colocar (500gb) ou seja 50 diretorios no squid.conf (usando os 2 hds de cache), e no outro hd, que sera reservado ao thunder criar tambem particoes de 10 em 10gb da mesma forma.

minha duvida é... tenho q alterar no */etc/squid/thunder.conf* somentes as linhas referente ao diretorio? exemplo?

*$cache_dir = "/thunder1";*
*$cache_dir = "/thunder2";*
*$cache_dir = "/thunder3";*
*........*
*$cache_dir = "/thunder50";*
*$cache_size = 250; // in Gb*
$cache_scr = "/etc/squid";

alterando somente este parametro e o cache_size, será que ja vai funcionar? ou tenho que fazer mais alguma confguracao ? 

*será que essa opcao de particionamento vai dar um melhor desempenho a esse proxy?* 

lembrando que os hds que irei utlilizar sao 80gb(sistema) 2x250gb(cache squid); 250gb(thunder).

desde já agradeço a todos...
um abraço!
e mais uma vez parabens Luciano pela sua bela iniciativa.

----------


## m4d3

> Caro Luciano, e demais amigos da comunidade;
> No intuito de otimizar esse super cache que o Sr Luciano nos apresentou, estou preparando uma maquina com 4 hds ( 1 sistema, 2 cache, 1 thunder ), estarei particionando os hds de 10 em 10gb afim de colocar (500gb) ou seja 50 diretorios no squid.conf (usando os 2 hds de cache), e no outro hd, que sera reservado ao thunder criar tambem particoes de 10 em 10gb da mesma forma.
> 
> minha duvida é... tenho q alterar no */etc/squid/thunder.conf* somentes as linhas referente ao diretorio? exemplo?
> 
> *$cache_dir = "/thunder1";*
> *$cache_dir = "/thunder2";*
> *$cache_dir = "/thunder3";*
> *........*
> ...


Até onde sei não é possível dividir a pasta do thunder desta forma, pois somente no último diretório (*$cache_dir = "/thunder50*) serão gravados os arquivos. Pode sim dividir a carga, alterando os fontes do thunder ou montando cada diretório como youtube / uol / terra / para que seja gravado num disco diferente mas não vejo muita vantagem nisso, no caso do thunder o melhor mesmo seria montar uma raid com mais de um disco.

Abraço aos colaboradores

Luciano Rampanelli / M4D3

----------


## popovi

Luciano...
posso apenas entao deixar um hd separado para o thunder, tipo monto uma /thunder_cache
pra ele num hd separado, e uso o particionamento, dos outros discos para o squid, conforme descrecvi anteriormente

desde já, obrigado
um abraço

----------


## m4d3

> Luciano...
> posso apenas entao deixar um hd separado para o thunder, tipo monto uma /thunder_cache
> pra ele num hd separado, e uso o particionamento, dos outros discos para o squid, conforme descrecvi anteriormente
> 
> desde já, obrigado
> um abraço


Sim claro, pode deixar um disco para o thunder, e para o squid usar varios discos e varias pastas em cada disco para o cache, para o squid não é necessário a raid (consta na documentação do mesmo) pois quando indicamos o disco e pasta onde serão gravados os arquivos o próprio squid divide a carga entre elas (squid.conf), é importante lembrar que devem ser setadas as permissões corretas para todas as pastas.

Abraço

----------


## ilhanet

Edilson,
nesse script vc colocar IP, NET MASK, GATEWAY e DNS ?
E qual é o comando para salvar ?
Obrigado.




> Bom, se é sua rede que é desconfigurada quando reiniciado, uma dica:
> 
> # vi /etc/rc.local
> 
> ifconfig eth0 200.198.100.202 netmask 255.255.255.252 up
> route add default gw 200.198.100.201
> echo 'nameserver 200.198.100.201' > /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> Altere de acordo com sua rede.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

> Edilson,
> nesse script vc colocar IP, NET MASK, GATEWAY e DNS ?
> E qual é o comando para salvar ?
> Obrigado.



Você não disse que sabia?

---------

No final deste arquivo:

vi /etc/rc.local

Resolveu? Então dar um *cliquizinho* no botão AGRADECER!

----------


## Acronimo

Amigos, todos estao de parabens, pela grandiosa contribuiçao, so tem um detalhe, tem pessoas que sao leigas, em mk, ou semi-leigas, devido a pouca documentaçao disponivel na net, sobre o mk,
eu por exemplo estou com certa dificuldade, rsrsr (pra variar)
alguem poderia dar uma explição mais detalhada de como se faz no mk, estou a 1 semana atraz disso, cheguei comprar um pc, e uma rb so rpa testar, pois isso ira trazer melhorias na rede,
abraços a todos

----------


## gladstony

Saudações a todos.

Não estou conseguindo baixar o script "wget www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZX.sh"

Ajudem-me por favor.

----------


## rps67

http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/ConLinuxVM.zip

tenta ae amigo por esse link ..........

----------


## Acronimo

Valeu rps67, rsr so que la não to conseguindo ver sobre a integração, rsrsr entre debian e mk, pode me ajudar me dando um breve explicação, to quase sem durmir direito rsr
abração

----------


## zonaoeste

Ola Amigos estou com esse erro para ver os vídeos e o trafego da placa de rede é 0.

An error occurred, please try again later.

Estou com o Debian em paralelo com o MK e não vejo diferença em velocidade acho que faltam regras no MK só não sei quais são essas regras para controlar a velocidade?

----------


## Acronimo

eu ja fiz tudo no linux, como manda o tuto, agora gostaria das regras para o mk, abraços

----------


## zonaoeste

> eu ja fiz tudo no linux, como manda o tuto, agora gostaria das regras para o mk, abraços


 
Estou na mesma, fiz tudo no linux, como manda o tuto e quando entro nos videos olha o que vejo...

*An error occurred, please try again later.*

----------


## Roberto21

.............

----------


## Magal

*Caro Luciano, falar da sua ótima contribuição para com a comunidade é chover no molhado, por isso quero parabenizá-lo porque acredito que não tenha sido fácil a tarefa de conseguir esse resultado. Acredito que todo seu trabalho e esforço tenham sido empregados de forma prazerosa, porque assim são aqueles que aqui contribuem, requer tempo e dedicação.*

*Abraços* 

*Magal*

----------


## Roberto21

..............

----------


## Magal

Caro Roberto, andei afastado umas semanas por motivo de viagem profissional.

Um grande abraço para você meu irmão.

----------


## Acronimo

Amigos fiz o mesmo procedimento que esta no sit www.pcram.com.br o que eu estoucom dificuldades seria o que tenho que fazer no mk, eu ja instalei o debian, ja baixei o instalador, so falta agora confgurar o mk, alguem poderia me ajudar, ou fazer este serviço pra mim, podemos conversar sobre valores, [email protected] abraços

----------


## Roberto21

.........

----------


## rps67

Rodrigo
me add ae que vamos trocar umas idéias a respeito .

----------


## Raniel

Ainda não tive tempo suficiente para implementar o thunder no slackware. Mas assim que dispuser deste tempo, irie preparar um material sobre tal. Só não sei quando. Mas como já foi citado, aqui há muitas respostas para dúvidas.
Falow pessoall

----------


## Raniel

Roberto,
Você não pode abrir um novo tópico com a configuração que está a 1000% e postar para o pessoal, até para mim mesmo quando for começar a mexer no thunder?

Fica aí um pedido.

----------


## brunocabrini

Boa Noite

Gostaria de agradecer primeiramente ao Luciano por esta colaboração e dizer tambem que concordo com ele em não postar regras neste tópico. Até ontem eu não sabia nem editar o squid no debian, hoje sei mais ou menos, mas pelo menos é uma evolução. Eu não sabia mas botando a cabeça pra funcionar como o eduardo disse nos ajuda a evoluir como profissionais nesta area. É muito bom você pegar um cd de instalação e uma receita de bolo completa, mas se der pau como vamos resolver??
Entendo que é por isso que ele não quer que poste regras e devemos concordar e não deixar que este projeto seje igual ao antigo programa que ele nos deu o codigo fonte, mas ninguem colaborou, só pensaram em si mesmo e ainda criaram versões com virus embutido.

Luciano mais uma vez Obrigado

Abraços

----------


## m4d3

Primeiramente quero agradecer aos amigos que participam do fórum e ao longo dos anos tem deixado suas contribuições seja em modo tutorial ou respondendo incansavelmente as perguntas de todos nós (Valeu Magal), e dizer que estou preparando algumas novidades pro conlinux de grande valia. 
Já tem gente pedindo pra postar regras e não é este o objetivo, enquanto outros já captaram a essência deste tópico (Cabrini, ta ligadão), então se der pau, vamos todos nos ajudar postando nosssa dificuldades e conquistas. Hoje o debianbr ficou fora por algum tempo, era só mudar o repositorio em /etc/apt/sources.list pra outro que vc pode encontrar pelo google, eu só apaguei o '.br' do meu pra funcionar, mas pra isso terão que 'pensar'.

*Algumas novas inclusões:*

Log do mikrotik capturado pelo linux já que todos que usarem o script terão um servidor e poderão desfrutar de mais esta melhoria, será possível capturar os logs do servidor mikrotik no linux de maneira que já são capturados e filtrados antes do armazenamento. Será possível criar seu próprio arquivo de log personalizado com qualquer conteúdo gerado pelo mikrotik. (JÁ TESTADO)

Otimização do squid.conf com várias melhorias (JÁ TESTADO)

Novos plugins rodando (EM TESTE)

Otimização melhoria e adição de marcação no apache.

Continuo trabalhando, de olho aqui no fórum, não adianta pedir quando vai sair o script com estas adições pois não depende de mim, e sim dos testes que estou fazendo que depende de todos que participam do projeto, volto a pedir, não postem regras, elas criam viciados em preguiça e acabam com a criatividade.

Abraço a todos os amigos que participam ou frequentam este fórum.

Luciano Rampanelli / M4D3

----------


## m4d3

Tem só mais uma coisa que eu quero dizer hoje, domingo:

AGRADEÇO A DEUS TODOS OS DIAS POR ME AJUDAR SEMPRE ANTES DE EU SABER QUE PRECISAREI, POR ME CONCEDER O DOM DE APRENDER, DE COMPREENDER E DE COMPARTILHAR. POR ILUMINAR O MEU CAMINHO ONDE QUER QUE EU ESTEJA E SEMPRE ME LEVAR À LUZ. ABENÇOADO SEJA NOSSO SENHOR. SONDA-ME SENHOR E ME CONHECE E ASSIM ME TRANSFORMA, USA-ME DA MANEIRA QUE TE AGRADA EM QUALQUER HORA, EIS AQUI A MINHA VIDA EM TUA GLÓRIA.

AMÉM

----------


## brunocabrini

estou com um probleminha aqui que ta dificil de descobrir a solução

depois que habilito a NAT para redirecionar o meu ip para o proxy, quando envio msg pelo msn ela volta, alguem passou por isso?

obrigado pela atenção

----------


## m4d3

> estou com um probleminha aqui que ta dificil de descobrir a solução
> 
> depois que habilito a NAT para redirecionar o meu ip para o proxy, quando envio msg pelo msn ela volta, alguem passou por isso?
> 
> obrigado pela atenção


Faça o change mss no mangle sobre a marcação do MSN e posta o resultado. Algum amigo tem outra idéia?

Abraço

----------


## Roberto21

........

----------


## Roberto21

............

----------


## popovi

Senhores, primeiramente boa noite, gostaria de dizer que é um privilegio, poder aprender com os senhores, sou seguidor do forum a muito tempo. trabalho com informatica a muito tempo, porem nao tinha nenhuma experiencia com mikrotik, e o meu conhecimento de linux tambem e muito superficial, porem hoje devido ao enriquecimento que tive aqui nesse forum, me considero um bom usuario de ambas as solucoes.
Moro em uma cidade de 300mil habitantes tenho um provedor wireless a 1 ano e meio, e confesso, nunca vi um mikrotik na vida, e hoje temos uma torre pricipal, e mais 7 repeticoes com uma rede toda em mk 5.8 (enlaces) e 2.4 distribuicao, tudo mk hotspot... tenho licenca de parceria, como a maioria, porem nosso processo de SCM propria ja esta protocolado na anatel a 15 dias.
nao tive ninguem pra ensinar nada, nao paguei mao de obra a ninguem, nenhum curso... todo conhecimento q tive, veio desse forum e de postagem dos senhores, que abençoados por Deus, partilharam seus conhecimentos e experiencias..
gostaria de agradecer mais uma vez, ao Luciano, ao Roberto, ao Magal, e entre outros participantes que sempre me ajudaram....

Luciano, seu script ta me ajudando muito, e ta melhorando significativamente minha rede, apesar do mesmo nao estar ainda funcionando corretamente.
mas acredito que essa semana com a ajuda dos senhores poderei acertar ele e deixar 1000%

QUE DEUS POSSA ABENÇOAR A TODOS. E RETRIBUIR EM DOBRO.
UM ABRAÇO

POPOVI
[email protected]

----------


## m4d3

> Sim, é verdade, eu já tinha pensado nisso, mas não seria correto com a idéia do Luciano em fazer com que as pessoas pensem mais para resolver, e não encontrem tudo de mão beijada.
> Além de que precisaria que ele dissesse, que poderia fazer isso, mas acho que não é essa a intenção dele, *APESAR DE NÃO PRECISAR*, só farei se ele disser que pode fazer!
> Espero que compreenda...



Todo esforço será recompensado. Mesmo que seja mínimo, alguma recompensa obterá. 

Aqui já tem tudo de mão beijada, é só PROCURAR antes de perguntar. Sabem como eu fiz o script, procurando no google, como eu faço isso ou aquilo, sem mistério. Da minha parte não quero criar um bando de micróbio xeroqueiro (ditado do meu amigo paulo hippie), que só sabem copiar, além do mais, pensar não engorda, não enfraquece, nos torna capazes de tomar decisões acertadas a respeito de quaisquer dificuldades então por mim, não cria-se outro tópico com respostas pois seria o mesmo que colar regras aqui, quem discorda que leia todas as paginas deste tópico, se arme depois venha discutir o assunto.

Não deixem de ler:
Tutorial Debian Cache para integração com Mikrotik - Página 28

Abração roberto

Luciano Rampanelli / M4D3

----------


## Roberto21

........

----------


## popovi

Amigos, aqui o thunder para apos algum tempo; ai eu vou la e aumento o url_rewrite_children 100 ou 200 ou 300, reinicio o squid e ele funciona por algumas horas depois ele para dinovo, percebi quando a regra esta em 100 funciona por menos tempo do que quando esta em 200 por exemplo..
ja tentei ate o valor 400.. lembro tambem que estou usando o plugin do orkut.. no mais o resto vai muito bem...
Senhores se alguem tiver uma dica, ficarei muito grato

um abraço a todos..

----------


## Roberto21

..........

----------


## brunocabrini

> Faça o change mss no mangle sobre a marcação do MSN e posta o resultado. Algum amigo tem outra idéia?
> 
> Abraço



agora sim ta filé, obrigado mais uma vez.

Aconselho a vocês criarem tambem uma regra no netwatch do mk porque se o proxy cair ele desabilita automaticamente a regra.

abraços

----------


## popovi

> Verifique a *página 17* desse tópico, lá está a solução, se ler o tópico todo verá que eu tive o mesmo problema e resolvi, a solução está no tópico.


 
Roberto eu ja li esse topico..
ja mudei as requisicoes do squid pra 4096, e demais configuracoes citadas

tem uma citacao pedindo pra mudar essa config no squid.conf
acl store_rewrite_list url_regex -i "/etc/squid/thunder/thunder.lst" para
acl store_rewrite_list dstdomain -i "/etc/squid/thunder/thunder.lst"

so que no meu squid.conf eu nao tenho essa linha nao.

----------


## m4d3

> Muito obrigado pela parte que me toca, também todo meu conhecimento devo em grande parte a esse forum.
> Quanto ao thunder rodar 1000% vou dar a dica novamente, *você tem dois server's dentro de um*, trabalhe em cima disso e fale maravilhas do thunder cache.
> 
> Desculpe não ser mais claro, mas não é justo com o autor do tópico.


Parabéns roberto, acho que só eu e você temos *dois servidores em um,* veja como a coisa flui naturalmente e não precisamos colar a receita, eu não falei absolutamente nada e chegamos ao mesmo resultado (X+tos). 

Estou muito satisfeito com o conlinux, não porque fui eu que concebi mas porque alcançou resultados superiores a qualquer outro cache que eu já tenha testado (e não foram poucos durante estes anos), implementando idéias simples que juntas conseguem não um, mas vários controles num único server. Estou a caminho de implementar autenticação e accounting e para isso solicitei a ajuda do amigo Khodor do libano que se comprometeu em suas horas vagas me ajudar com o freeradius 2, fica o convite aos amigos aqui do fórum que quiserem participar agora já sabendo qual é o próximo passo.

ESTOU SEMPRE DE OLHO NO FÓRUM

Abraço a todos

ps. Roberto21 (tenho vc no msn a tempos, mas nunca nos falamos, pq será ?)

----------


## Acronimo

Amém que Deus continue iluminando vc, que vc colha sempre os frutos mais saudaveis em todos os dias da sua vida,

----------


## Acronimo

o grande problema pra mim é que, não entendo muito de regras de mk, uso o myauth, a 3 anos, entao eu seto as configuraçoes simples, e coloco o mk apenas para enlace, ap+bridge, e 2.4 para clientes, estou tentando migrar minha rede, para usar o mikrotik com o debian em paralelo, ja cacei varios post sobre as regras, passei a sexta, sabado e domingo, (inclusive ate agora) para aplicar todas as regras que encontrei, a maioria deu erro, realmente, colocar a cabeça pra funcionar, agente precisa ter uma noção, ja que nunca tive noção de regras no mk, eu me encontro no meio do deserto com com um cantil vazio, sabendo que a fonte esta a poucos metros, mas não estou conseguindo caminhar ate lá, amigo claro que não devemos colocar detalhes exatamente, eu so peço um auxilio, não so eu digamos que todos os 94 contatos que tenho no msn aki do under, ou me pediram ajuda ou não sabem, estao como eu, gostaria muito de ter um conhecimento desejavel como vcs, mas infelizmente, não tenho, apesar de dedicar toda minha hora livre estudando, não consegui fazer certinho, adoro Linux, tenho como minha filosofia de vida, so que o problema que muita gente não adere, é por causa de ser complicado, e enigmatico, como estou vendo agora
abraços a todos e que Deus os abençõe nesta semana e em todas

----------


## Roberto21

..........

----------


## m4d3

> o grande problema pra mim é que, não entendo muito de regras de mk, uso o myauth, a 3 anos, entao eu seto as configuraçoes simples, e coloco o mk apenas para enlace, ap+bridge, e 2.4 para clientes, estou tentando migrar minha rede, para usar o mikrotik com o debian em paralelo, ja cacei varios post sobre as regras, passei a sexta, sabado e domingo, (inclusive ate agora) para aplicar todas as regras que encontrei, a maioria deu erro, realmente, colocar a cabeça pra funcionar, agente precisa ter uma noção, ja que nunca tive noção de regras no mk, eu me encontro no meio do deserto com com um cantil vazio, sabendo que a fonte esta a poucos metros, mas não estou conseguindo caminhar ate lá, amigo claro que não devemos colocar detalhes exatamente, eu so peço um auxilio, não so eu digamos que todos os 94 contatos que tenho no msn aki do under, ou me pediram ajuda ou não sabem, estao como eu, gostaria muito de ter um conhecimento desejavel como vcs, mas infelizmente, não tenho, apesar de dedicar toda minha hora livre estudando, não consegui fazer certinho, adoro Linux, tenho como minha filosofia de vida, so que o problema que muita gente não adere, é por causa de ser complicado, e enigmatico, como estou vendo agora abraços a todos e que Deus os abençõe nesta semana e em todas


Sei que teve mais gente com coceira no dedo pra responder, me sinto responsável pelo tópico então tomei logo a frente pra dizer. 

CONHEÇAM O GOOGLE e aprendam a pesquisar além dos seus limites e do fórum, aprendam um novo idioma (ninguém nasce sabendo falar), pra quem ta esperando uma geladeira no deserto pra encher o cantil com agua gelada eu vou dizer, só se for miragem. 
A duras penas façam suas pesquisas (e não precisa vir aqui pra dizer (que saudade do [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zFYt1_0FUE"]HITLER[/ame]), eu já procurei em tudo quanto é lugar), refinem suas idéias, parem de copiar regras dos outros porque dizem que esta ou aquela regra funciona assim ou assado, a maior parte do que aprendi sobre mikrotik eu encontrei no manual. 
Estão achando que em 3 dias aprendem a configurar um servidor do zero, começando sem qualquer noção de redes nem mikrotik ou linux, façam me um favor (nem vou dizer oque).
Como diria o Jack, vamos por partes.
1 - Ninguém nasceu sabendo ( quem tem pressa, come crú), então dedique-se e não desista nunca.
2 - Ninguém tem obrigação de ensinar ninguém (tudo que é compartilhado aqui é de boa vontade, aproveitem mas não passem dos limites)
3 - Mais importante, aprendeu algo novo, COMPARTILHE, pois o seu sucesso é a resposta para a dúvida do outro assim como o dele é a SUA.

Entenderam pra que serve o fórum ou ainda estão achando que é só pra vir perguntar ?

Sinto que vamos chegar a algum lugar.

Luciano Rampanelli / M4D3

----------


## Acronimo

com algum esforço e pegando o manual do site do 4shared, eu consegui o hotspot, fazendo o nat, agora consigo acessar a net usando somento o mk, com tela de login e tudo (to igual pinto no lixo agora)
o debian, ja esta prontinho como explica no site PCRAM, e ai amigos estou no caminho certo?

----------


## Raniel

> Sei que teve mais gente com coceira no dedo pra responder, me sinto responsável pelo tópico então tomei logo a frente pra dizer. 
> 
> CONHEÇAM O GOOGLE e aprendam a pesquisar além dos seus limites e do fórum, aprendam um novo idioma (ninguém nasce sabendo falar), pra quem ta esperando uma geladeira no deserto pra encher o cantil com agua gelada eu vou dizer, só se for miragem. 
> A duras penas façam suas pesquisas (e não precisa vir aqui pra dizer (que saudade do
> 
> ), eu já procurei em tudo quanto é lugar), refinem suas idéias, parem de copiar regras dos outros porque dizem que esta ou aquela regra funciona assim ou assado, a maior parte do que aprendi sobre mikrotik eu encontrei no manual. 
> Estão achando que em 3 dias aprendem a configurar um servidor do zero, começando sem qualquer noção de redes nem mikrotik ou linux, façam me um favor (nem vou dizer oque).
> Como diria o Jack, vamos por partes.
> 1 - Ninguém nasceu sabendo ( quem tem pressa, come crú), então dedique-se e não desista nunca.
> ...


A tua sorte é que também não é um moderador*.

----------


## gladstony

Concordo que ninguem tem obrigação de passar tudo pronto.

A aplicação oferece otimas melhorias pra quem por em produção.

Dedicar-se 1 ou 2, até 3 horas por dia não será desperdicio de tempo, pelo controrio.

Porém, os mais experientes (em relação ao meu conhecimento) passam inumeras horas, dias e não saem do lugar, e não tem uma pessoa que possa ajudar... então já é interesse comercial.

Essa é minha opinião.

----------


## Acronimo

tb acho isso, inclusive, pagar 1800 reais, para montar o proxy, fica puxado pra muita gente, aki o interesse é ajudar, apesar de ser uma maravilha fazer uma receita de bolo, ninguem tem obrigação, eu com muito esforço varios dias, madrugada, rsr ate encontrei pela madrugada o amigo Roberto rsrs, eu consegui fazer tela de login, nat, etc, mas ainda não consegui o proxy, o proxy vai melhorar a vida de quase 99% dos amigos aki, mas é a ultima vez que peço ajuda, pois sabendo da melhoria eu estou esgotado, 
abraços

----------


## Roberto21

..........

----------


## Acronimo

não Roberto de forma alguma vc me cobrou pelo contrario vc me ajudou, 

alias todos vcs, o que quero dizer é que como eu não sei fazer, estou aprendendo, tem companheiros aki que cobrou 1800 paus, ta certo é um serviço, cada um cobra o quanto quiser, so que eu achei salgado, entendeu?

----------


## fitimacedo

> Seu servidor Debian esta pronto ? se estiver, comece pela busca do fórum ou então assista o video
> 
> .
> 
> Abraço
> 
> M4D3


https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...1&d=1240841260

https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...1&d=1240841260


https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...1&d=1240841260

----------


## Acronimo

Obrigado FitiMacedo, valeu mesmo pela sua compreensão
vou fazer isto agora mesmo

----------


## clovisfernando

Muito bom, parabéns.

----------


## Roberto21

...........

----------


## Acronimo

não seria a configuração para o proxy paralelo?

----------


## evertonmt

Thanks pela colaboracao....

----------


## edcomrocha

Ola pessoal, bom ainda nao testei o Thunder aqui na rede, mas estou acompanhando o topico desde o inicio e logo mais estarei implementando aqui na rede...


Parabenizo a todos que participam do forum pelo esforço e contribuiçao nao só pelas dicas, mais tambem por incentivar todos a pensar 

Falow abraços a todos e obrigado

----------


## m4d3

> Ola pessoal, bom ainda nao testei o Thunder aqui na rede, mas estou acompanhando o topico desde o inicio e logo mais estarei implementando aqui na rede...
> 
> Nao sei se vpcês vao concordar comigo mas se o Luciano pudesse adicionar um comentario nas linhas do squid.conf falando pra que serve tal comentario seria de grande valia pois ajudaria a indentificar pra que serve tal comando e assim ficaria mais fazcil de indentificar os erros 
> 
> Mais é só uma sugestao.
> 
> Parabenizo a todos que participam do forum pelo esforço e contribuiçao nao só pelas dicas, mais tambem por incentivar todos a pensar e nao só ficar com o cerebro parasitando
> 
> Falow abraços a todos e obrigado


Vou falar pra vc, leia todo o post, e altere seu post se julgar necessário.

----------


## m4d3

> 



O fórum não é meu, mas me permitam dizer, os idiotas são muito inventivos já dizia um amigo meu bem conhecido aqui no fórum. 

Não leu NADA do post, vem e posta umas imagens pra que ? 
Pode explicar cada imagem e sua marcação o que faz amigo detalhando o uso de cada opção ? Dúvido!!!!!!
Se não puder então matou o tópico pois minha contribuição "PARA" por aqui até que as imagens sejam removidas ou seu conteúdo explicado pelo autor, linha por linha. 
E pra quem acha que essas porcarias vão ajudar em alguma coisa eu já deixo o aviso, é puro lixo.

Faça me o favor fitimacedo.

Aguardo a solução antes de meu próximo post neste tópico.

Luciano Rampanelli / M4D3

----------


## Acronimo

rsr, pra vc ver como estmos desesperados a essa nova solução, rsrr
so por favor Luciano, peço na boa, não sou moderador, sou apenas um cara que se cadastrou no forum afim de aprender e ajudar no que posso, melhore um pouco a linguagem, menos rispidez, to mesmo jeito que vc esta ajudando, todos aki tem o direito de tentar ajudar, mesmo que não esteja correto, afinal, o que vale é a intenção de ajudar, e todos aki priorizam isso, não desmerecendo sua ajuda, MUITO PELO CONTRARIO, eu particularmente estou louco pois isso seria uma grande solução para meu link 
abraços

----------


## Roberto21

...........

----------


## fitimacedo

São as configurações do proxy no MK.

Primeira e segunda telas das nat.
Envio todas requisições da porta 80 para debian Cache, negando para o proprio mk.
Libero todas as outras portas pela outra nat para os clientes, se vcs não fizerem isso não vai abrir paginas que utilizão outra porta, como as dos e-mail.

Na terceira tela e configuração basica do web proxy.


Mais uma coisa vcs tem que habilitar o dns no mk, como esta no anexo.

https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...krotik-dns.jpg


E o DNS no seu cliente vai ser o IP MK.

Aqui esta funcionando 100% se alguem tiver alguma duvida posta aqui que a gente estuda junto.

----------


## gladstony

> *Pessoal, não é assim não!*
> 
> Pô, eu quando entrei nesse tópico não sabia *NADA, ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA* sobre o thunder, ou a sua versão anterior o *ECACHE*, mas percebi que o Luciano tinha achado a solução do problema e como ví que ele não iria entregar de mão beijada eu começei a pesquizar de verdade sobre o thunder e como ele se integraria ao MK.
> 
> Primeiro em me cadastrei no forum do *THUNDER* tem ótimas dicas lá, depois pedi ajuda a um amigo o Rodrigo Minelli, ele até que me ajudou, mas não resolveu o problema, então eu consegui resolver e postei aqui no tópico como foi, e ai em mensagem privada o Rodrigo me disse que realmente tinha '''esquecido'' alguns detalhes, mas eu encontrei.
> 
> A primeira vez que falei no *MSN* com o Luciano *NA MINHA VIDA* foi ontem a noite, a *ACREDITEM* o meu thunder está igual ao dele, funcionando perfeitamente e ele *NÃOME DISSE UMA SÓ PALAVRA*, e foi válido demias pra mim, por que *CONVERSANDO COM ELE ONTEM* , percebi que domino uma ferramenta que até 10 dias atraz não sabia *NADA* sobre ela.
> 
> *EU CONSEGUI, E NÃO SOU MELHOR QUE NINGUÉM AQUI, POR QUE VOCÊS NÃO PODEM CONSEGUIR TAMBÉM ?????*
> ...


Verdade se voce ou qualquer outro consegue qualquer um vai conseguir.

Mas seu nivel é muito mais elevado (hoje) que inumeros aqui do forum (merito seu que dedicasse mais tempo que muitos).

Porem Roberto... o problema é tempo... como falei antes... dedicar 3 horas por dia é valido, porem passar dias tentando....

Enfim, não argumente isso ou aquilo dizendo ser facil... é facil quando se sabe e compreende o que esta fazendo (mais uma vez merito seu)... então o que falta hoje (falo por minha pessoa e por muitos outros que mantenho contato pelo MSN... e estão tentando) é:
Estudar Mikrotik e Linux na essencia.

Essa é minha oponião.

----------


## Roberto21

.......

----------


## Acronimo

é facil criar as regras, ou procurar quando sabe o que procura, eu particularmente estou perdido, não sei se é regras de firewall, web-proxy, trabalho com mk, apenas em bridge, nunca fiz regras, pois sempre uso o myauth, mas postar ai dizendo que traz melhorias e tals, isso todo mundo sabe, agora o vamo ver mesmo, é ensinar, garanto que colocando tudo certinho, ninguem mais esquece, o que me deixa indignado é fazer um post com coisa criaram e todos saberem que é otimo, que faz melhorias, e depois falar, se vira, assim é manha pra quem entende, mas pra quem esta começando, é a mesma coisa de dizer, paga um curso, ou desista

----------


## edcomrocha

> Vou falar pra vc, leia todo o post, e altere seu post se julgar necessário.


 Com certeza li Luciano, pode ser que tenha passado alguma coisa despercebido, mais te garanto que li...

Se você esta falando sobre seu outro post sobre o google e tal, ate concordo com você

Mais foi só uma sugestao

Retiro o que disse

falow abraços a todos

----------


## sergio

> é facil criar as regras, ou procurar quando sabe o que procura, eu particularmente estou perdido, não sei se é regras de firewall, web-proxy, trabalho com mk, apenas em bridge, nunca fiz regras, pois sempre uso o myauth, mas postar ai dizendo que traz melhorias e tals, isso todo mundo sabe, agora o vamo ver mesmo, é ensinar, garanto que colocando tudo certinho, ninguem mais esquece, o que me deixa indignado é fazer um post com coisa criaram e todos saberem que é otimo, que faz melhorias, e depois falar, se vira, assim é manha pra quem entende, mas pra quem esta começando, é a mesma coisa de dizer, paga um curso, ou desista



Acredito que não seja isso. Eu sou totalmente contra receita de bolo, pois não traz conhecimento para ninguém e ainda incentiva os "preguiçosos".

O que foi postado pelo Luciano (m4d3) é que não adianta vir no tópico e encher de telinha de Mikrotik, configurações do squid.conf ou iptables se o cidadão não sabe como é que funciona cada um desses.

Se não sabe, pesquise e aprenda, se não tem tempo para isso, contrate alguém que saiba implementar ou leve mais tempo para estudar e entender.

O intuito do tópico é que usem o script, debugem o mesmo, encontrem falhas, se puder colaborem reportando bugs e enviando melhorias, mas para isso o cidadão tem que saber como funciona "a coisa" em nível conceitual e prático.

----------


## edu_uti

Sr(s) estou tentando implementar o squid e o thunder cache de uma maneira diferente nao em paralelo com o mkt mas sim como maquina principal e no debian que roda nele distribuo as redes validas pras repetidoras que espero tira-las do modulo bridge , agora vem a duvida maior no mkt que vai estar abaixo desse proxy eu faço os redirecionamentos pra porta 3128 a porta 80 e no mangle tenho que marcar algum pacote pra funcionar como cache de arquivos ?

Pra cachear video, arquivos e outros alem do trafeco da porta 80 e ficar amazenado no cache do proxy como eu faria ??

Soluçoes pesquisadas 

Cache pra video -> thunder cache
Cache pra http -> Squid proxy 
Cache pra arquivos -> ????????

Alguem tem algum procedimento pra testar o thunder cache ???

----------


## Raniel

É pessoal,
Uns 30 minutos de leitura dura menos que 30 horas de tentativas.
Dêem uma lida no post de um dos colaboradores do projeto:
Linux: Thunder Cache - Cache inteligente [Artigo]

*Obs.:* não estou querendo ir contra a ninguém, só ajudar.

----------


## gladstony

> É pessoal,
> Uns 30 minutos de leitura dura menos que 30 horas de tentativas.
> Dêem uma lida no post de um dos colaboradores do projeto:
> Linux: Thunder Cache - Cache inteligente [Artigo]
> 
> *Obs.:* não estou querendo ir contra a ninguém, só ajudar.



Ou seja, conseguiu?

----------


## minelli

Sérgio mais uma vez estou de acordo com você. O pessoal precisa se dedicar mais um pouco em estudar.




> Acredito que não seja isso. Eu sou totalmente contra receita de bolo, pois não traz conhecimento para ninguém e ainda incentiva os "preguiçosos".
> 
> O que foi postado pelo Luciano (m4d3) é que não adianta vir no tópico e encher de telinha de Mikrotik, configurações do squid.conf ou iptables se o cidadão não sabe como é que funciona cada um desses.
> 
> Se não sabe, pesquise e aprenda, se não tem tempo para isso, contrate alguém que saiba implementar ou leve mais tempo para estudar e entender.
> 
> O intuito do tópico é que usem o script, debugem o mesmo, encontrem falhas, se puder colaborem reportando bugs e enviando melhorias, mas para isso o cidadão tem que saber como funciona "a coisa" em nível conceitual e prático.

----------


## brunocabrini

amigos,

Tudo que vem fácil vai fácil, ou seja, todo conhecimento que adquirimos com muita facilidade como vocês estão querendo, vai acabar no esquecimento facilmente. Tenho certeza que muitos não vão nem querer saber o que estão colocando no mk deles, só vão querer ver funcionando, ai se der pau, como faz???

Digo pra vocês comecei a montar meu proxy paralelo na sexta anoite, fiquei ontem até as 2 da manhã adivinhem o que aconteceu????

Depois de varias tentativas (instalei o debian umas 5 vezes no meu server) consegui colocar tudo pra funcionar, só não consegui colocar ainda o SARG pra gravar o ip do cliente e não do MK, fora isso ta filé.

Tem vários posts ai no underlinux falando de proxy paralelo, tentem comparar, corram atrás e nunca pensem em desistir. As regras são parecidas. Vai depender da estrutura de cada um, as regras que coloquei no meu talves não funcione no de vocês, por isso que vocês teem que correr atrás, para saber o que estão fazendo.

Deem uma olhada no script do luciano, depois que dei uma lida no script dele ganhei uma noção de como funcionava o programa dele.

Abraços a todos

----------


## evertonmt

Caro amigo tb tive este problema no sarg,e so consegui fazer funcionar rodando na mao o crontab.
Nossos amigos ai tem experiencia para detalhar o processo.
E posteriormente rodando o ./gera_rel.sh ( que ira gerar o relatorio do sarg do DIA ).

----------


## minelli

Bruno bom dia, 
me diz uma coisa vc ñ está conseguindo que apareça os ip´s dos clientes no SARG é isso?
Se for basta vc colocar um ! na frente do ip do servidor linux no nat.



> amigos,
> 
> Tudo que vem fácil vai fácil, ou seja, todo conhecimento que adquirimos com muita facilidade como vocês estão querendo, vai acabar no esquecimento facilmente. Tenho certeza que muitos não vão nem querer saber o que estão colocando no mk deles, só vão querer ver funcionando, ai se der pau, como faz???
> 
> Digo pra vocês comecei a montar meu proxy paralelo na sexta anoite, fiquei ontem até as 2 da manhã adivinhem o que aconteceu????
> 
> Depois de varias tentativas (instalei o debian umas 5 vezes no meu server) consegui colocar tudo pra funcionar, só não consegui colocar ainda o SARG pra gravar o ip do cliente e não do MK, fora isso ta filé.
> 
> Tem vários posts ai no underlinux falando de proxy paralelo, tentem comparar, corram atrás e nunca pensem em desistir. As regras são parecidas. Vai depender da estrutura de cada um, as regras que coloquei no meu talves não funcione no de vocês, por isso que vocês teem que correr atrás, para saber o que estão fazendo.
> ...

----------


## evertonmt

Seria minha proxima busca pois no meu so aparece o ip do MK....Vamos ao teste...
Thanks....

----------


## evertonmt

Bom Exatamente como foi relatado.
Eu uso o nat por IP e nao por interface...
No relatorio aparece os 2 ips ( MK+CLIENTE ).
Isso e normal Segue um Screenshot do sarg.

----------


## Roberto21

..........

----------


## sergio

Por favor sem agressões, senão a única alternativa é fechar o tópico.

----------


## Acronimo

Roberto a forma que vc me explicou assim eu compreendo sim, a sua ideia é pesquisar, e aprender, o que eu não acho legal é cobrar caro, e falar, assim ta tudo pronto, ai quando irmos atraz fala tem que fazer muita coisa, ontem conversei com vc, sobre isso, no msn, inclusive garanti a vc que não iria postar de forma alguma, so que se continuar assim irei postar o que deu certo aki
nada contra vc, muito menos sem contra o luciando, e sim contra atitudes e hipocrisia

----------


## ssn129

Olá a todos,

Já fiz de tudo ao alcance do meu pequenissimo conhecimento e ñ consegui rodar o proxy paralelo, por este motivo pergunto a vcs, este proxy funciona tanto em pppoe e hotspot, ou tem alguma diferença entre as configurações.

Obs.: Atualmente eu utilizo pppoe

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## m4d3

> Olá a todos,
> 
> Já fiz de tudo ao alcance do meu pequenissimo conhecimento e ñ consegui rodar o proxy paralelo, por este motivo pergunto a vcs, este proxy funciona tanto em pppoe e hotspot, ou tem alguma diferença entre as configurações.
> 
> Obs.: Atualmente eu utilizo pppoe
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção.


Sim, funciona tanto em pppoe quanto em hotspot. Consegue do seu mikrotik pingar o ip do linux por padrão 192.168.10.250 ? se sim crie uma regra em ip firewall nat
dst-nat
src-address !192.168.10.250
dst-port 80
action
dst-nat 192.168.10.250
to-ports 3128

antes do mascaramento e depois das demais regras
isso deve desviar o trafego da porta 80 para o servidor squid do conlinux.

Qualquer dificuldade volte a nos procurar.

Sucesso amigo.

M4D3

----------


## gladstony

> Sim, funciona tanto em pppoe quanto em hotspot. Consegue do seu mikrotik pingar o ip do linux por padrão 192.168.10.250 ? se sim crie uma regra em ip firewall nat
> dst-nat
> src-address !192.168.10.250
> dst-port 80
> action
> dst-nat 192.168.10.250
> to-ports 3128
> 
> antes do mascaramento e depois das demais regras
> ...


Parabens Luciano, parece ate que voce escutou meu comentario entre amigos do under.

----------


## ssn129

> Sim, funciona tanto em pppoe quanto em hotspot. Consegue do seu mikrotik pingar o ip do linux por padrão 192.168.10.250 ? se sim crie uma regra em ip firewall nat
> dst-nat
> src-address !192.168.10.250
> dst-port 80
> action
> dst-nat 192.168.10.250
> to-ports 3128
> 
> antes do mascaramento e depois das demais regras
> ...


Obrigado, depois de tantas lutas, descobri q o prxy esta funcionando, o problema está no fato de q o mesmo ñ se conecta ao link de internet.

----------


## m4d3

> Obrigado, depois de tantas lutas, descobri q o prxy esta funcionando, o problema está no fato de q o mesmo ñ se conecta ao link de internet.


Se vc consegue pingar do mikrotik no linux então já é meio caminho, verifica se o gateway do linux é o ip da placa de rede (/etc/network/interfaces) do mikrotik e acerta o dns do linux (/etc/resolv.conf).

Sucesso

M4D3

----------


## ssn129

> Se vc consegue pingar do mikrotik no linux então já é meio caminho, verifica se o gateway do linux é o ip da placa de rede (/etc/network/interfaces) do mikrotik e acerta o dns do linux (/etc/resolv.conf).
> 
> Sucesso
> 
> M4D3


Olá,

Está tudo ok, eu pingo no servidor 192.168.10.250 e dentro do servidor pingo qualquer pagina na Web.

----------


## edcomrocha

Boa noite...

Pessoal é o seguinte, aqui esta quase tudo normal a nao ser os videos do youtube globo, outros sites como uol abre o video mais nao espera reproduzir e ja passa pra outro video ai eu volto a pagina e ele abre a pagina rapidamente e o video ja esta no cache do linux, mais o do youtube e globo nao abre nem a pau fica só uma tela preta no lugar do video.

os arquivos que baixo tambem percebi que esta fazendo cache de alguns e outros nao

As unicas regras que coloquei no mk para o linux foi a masquerade com ip na faixa do linux e a regra de ds-nat com ! no ip do linux em scr adress 

E tbm o link da dica do Luciano para ver os logs http://192.168.10.250/squid-reports/...r11-2020Apr04/ que nao abre tambem 

Ah tbm coloquei aquele index que o Luciano fez, mais depois tirei nao sei se fiz certo nao tinha a o diretorio youtube dentro do diretorio /var/www/thunder ai criei o diretorio youtube e dentro dele o index.php com o codigo do luciano

Se alguem puder me dar uma dica eu agradeço

Falow abraços a todos

----------


## ssn129

Olá,

Esta é a minha situação, em anexo

Porfavor, me deêm uma solução.


Obrigado.

----------


## Raniel

> ...ver os logs http://192.168.10.250/squid-reports/...r11-2020Apr04/ que nao abre...


Veja o seu arquivo de configuração do sarg, talvez o diretório padrão não seja este. :S:

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> Porfavor, me deêm uma solução...


Você já instalou e configurou o squid? E ele tá em execução?

----------


## ssn129

> Você já instalou e configurou o squid? E ele tá em execução?


 Sim, e se vc reparar nos anexos verá q ele esta rodando, só ñ esta repassando as requisições dos usuarios.


Obrigado

----------


## m4d3

> Olá,
> 
> Esta é a minha situação, em anexo
> 
> Porfavor, me deêm uma solução.
> 
> 
> Obrigado.


 
As regras do cache vem antes das demais, na primeira marcação use o TOS=48 pro mk 2.9.x e 12 para 3.x.

----------


## ssn129

Eu já havia feito o TOS, mas eu havia esquecido do sinal "!".

- Ocorreu uma alteração, para entra no servidor pelo Winbox eu utilizava o IP 100.10.10.1 q é a rede dos clientes, agora só consigo conequitar pelo IP 192.168.10.253. Isso ocorre?

- As configurações são feitas apenas no NAT e no MANGLE?

Obrigado

----------


## m4d3

Pessoal, vamos organizar as idéias antes de postar para que quem quiser ajudar tenha condições de fazê-lo sem ter de perguntar qual é o problema novamente, vamos gastar 5 minutos a mais na hora de pedir ajuda detalhando o problema, suas conquistas e dificuldades pra facilitar a quem for responder.

Estamos todos de acordo?

Vou deixar aqui um link sempre que a pergunta não for compatível com o nível de instrução necessária com o intuito de ajudar e nada além disso:

A melhor forma de ajudar

----------


## Roberto21

.......

----------


## m4d3

ConLinux rodando integrado ao Mikrotik ROS como solução avançada para provedores, veja o video e as explicações, este é um dos recursos que implemento em algumas de minhas soluções:



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06-Tn185B3U"]YouTube - PC RAM ConLinux - Solução Mikrotik com Debian Integrado[/ame]


Pessoal vamos usar o tópico pra falar sobre a solução em si e deixar outros assuntos fora.

Abraço aos amigos aqui do fórum a quem dedico o video e o texto explicativo que postei no dia do trabalhador.

----------


## magrock

Solução interessante luciano.
Show de bola, parabéns novamente.

----------


## reinaldojr

Valeu luciano, obrigado pelo post, observando aqui e o forum do thunder. consegui implementar a solução proposta, não sei se serve de dicas para os que estão lendo o tópico agora, mas muitas vezes a questão é ler e observar os detalhes das mensagens dos amigos mais experiêntes, pois tive que ler as mensagens várias vezes pra compreender algumas coisas, as vezes lemos e passamos despercebidos pela mensagem que alguns querem passar.
Bem mas de qualquer forma, uma dúvida me surgiu agora com relaçao a uma situação da minha rede e gostaria da opinião dos srs. :

Minha rede é segmentada e possuo classes de ips falsos diferentes para redes distintas, porém todas chegam no mesmo mikrotik de borda onde redebo o link e onde foi feito o redirecionamento para o proxy. Nesse caso, eu poderia na regra de redirecionamento para o proxy no lugar de colocar uma única rede em src-address, criar uma address-list e colocar minhas redes falsas nela e daí utiliza o src-address-list ?

Daí no squid seria só criar uma acl para cada rede falsa que tenho e libera-las?

De ante mão, agradeço a todos que colaboram com suas dúvidas e sugestões neste tópico e principalmente ao luciano pela iniciativa.

Abraços,


Reinaldo.

----------


## m4d3

> Valeu luciano, obrigado pelo post, observando aqui e o forum do thunder. consegui implementar a solução proposta, não sei se serve de dicas para os que estão lendo o tópico agora, mas muitas vezes a questão é ler e observar os detalhes das mensagens dos amigos mais experiêntes, pois tive que ler as mensagens várias vezes pra compreender algumas coisas, as vezes lemos e passamos despercebidos pela mensagem que alguns querem passar.
> Bem mas de qualquer forma, uma dúvida me surgiu agora com relaçao a uma situação da minha rede e gostaria da opinião dos srs. :
> 
> Minha rede é segmentada e possuo classes de ips falsos diferentes para redes distintas, porém todas chegam no mesmo mikrotik de borda onde redebo o link e onde foi feito o redirecionamento para o proxy. Nesse caso, eu poderia na regra de redirecionamento para o proxy no lugar de colocar uma única rede em src-address, criar uma address-list e colocar minhas redes falsas nela e daí utiliza o src-address-list ?
> 
> Daí no squid seria só criar uma acl para cada rede falsa que tenho e libera-las?
> 
> De ante mão, agradeço a todos que colaboram com suas dúvidas e sugestões neste tópico e principalmente ao luciano pela iniciativa.
> 
> ...


Perfeito Reinaldo, você já sacou qual é a intenção do tópico e parabéns pelo seu sucesso na implantação, quanto a sua pergunta, é perfeitamente possível e eu diria viável fazer isso que você esta sugerindo, pode mandar ficha e se quiser voltar pra compartilhar conosco o resultado fique a vontade.

Grande abraço.

----------


## mktguaruja

> ConLinux rodando integrado ao Mikrotik ROS como solução avançada para provedores, veja o video e as explicações, este é um dos recursos que implemento em algumas de minhas soluções:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pessoal vamos usar o tópico pra falar sobre a solução em si e deixar outros assuntos fora.
> ...


 
ta de parabens cara, so tenho uma duvida isso funciona normal no hotpsot neh ?? 

muito obrigado t +

----------


## powernetscm

amigos ja coloquei pra rodar esta excelente mais minhas rbs estao torrando com trafego de 8 a 11mbs direto o que fazer para minimizar isso pois o zph esta tivado dae o cache manda ver sera que reduzindo no queues ja é o sufuciente sem degradar a velocidade do cliente?

----------


## m4d3

> amigos ja coloquei pra rodar esta excelente mais minhas rbs estao torrando com trafego de 8 a 11mbs direto o que fazer para minimizar isso pois o zph esta tivado dae o cache manda ver sera que reduzindo no queues ja é o sufuciente sem degradar a velocidade do cliente?


Amigo, como você demonstra já saber do que esta falando, segue o video e sim pode fazer o controle pela queues.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06-Tn185B3U"]video demonstração[/ame]

----------


## gladstony

> Amigo, como você demonstra já saber do que esta falando, segue o video e sim pode fazer o controle pela queues.



Olá Luciano, como voce ja sabe, parabens por esta aplicação, de inumeros consultores nunca vi em aplicação algo tão interessante esse controle por tamanho de arquivo e controle por cliente.

----------


## edcomrocha

> Amigo, como você demonstra já saber do que esta falando, segue o video e sim pode fazer o controle pela queues.


 
Luciano deixa ver se entendi bem...

Esse controle de velocidade pelo tamanho do arquivo serve somente para os arquivos que estao no cache ou para os que vem de fora da rede tambem??

Pelo que entendi ele serve só para os que ta no cache

Falou abraços a todos

----------


## powernetscm

vc disponibilizaria o txt do queues do video para estudarmos ele e de uma forma coloca-lo em pratica aqui para testarmos, pois uma coisa puxa outra, e desde ja agradeço aos videos conteudos e scripts se é o cara

----------


## m4d3

> Luciano deixa ver se entendi bem...
> 
> Esse controle de velocidade pelo tamanho do arquivo serve somente para os arquivos que estao no cache ou para os que vem de fora da rede tambem??
> 
> Pelo que entendi ele serve só para os que ta no cache
> 
> Falou abraços a todos


Sim do cache, você já deve ter lido o post do Alexandre onde ele praticamente nos entregou a idéia na época, era 2006 ainda, ele abandonou pois estava fazendo marcação para o link e ocorria que quando era usando um gerenciador de download a velocidade do link era consumida toda por um cliente apenas.

----------


## edcomrocha

> Sim do cache, você já deve ter lido o post do Alexandre onde ele praticamente nos entregou a idéia na época, era 2006 ainda, ele abandonou pois estava fazendo marcação para o link e ocorria que quando era usando um gerenciador de download a velocidade do link era consumida toda por um cliente apenas.


 
Sim li o post dele e o 1929 parece que tbm criou um post parecido com esse que o Alexandre tbm estava la, só que nao acho mais os link dos post, ja tinha tido essa ideia mais nao to achando os links

Se alguem puder dar uma força ( Na procura do link do post é claro)

Falow abraços a todos

----------


## m4d3

Estou precisando de ajuda na tradução de um novo recurso da próxima versão do script, alguém se habilita ? A tradução será do inglês para o português e contém cerca de 1500 linhas, se mais de um cara bacana se dispuser a fazer a tradução, será dividida a tradução em nro igual de linhas pelo nro de caras legais para agilizar a tradução.

Abraço

----------


## edcomrocha

> Estou precisando de ajuda na tradução de um novo recurso da próxima versão do script, alguém se habilita ? A tradução será do inglês para o português e contém cerca de 1500 linhas, se mais de um cara bacana se dispuser a fazer a tradução, será dividida a tradução em nro igual de linhas pelo nro de caras legais para agilizar a tradução.
> 
> Abraço


NAo entendo ingles, nem tenho mto tempo 

Mais se servir posso usar os tradutores da vida para traduzir o que você me passar

Se quiser só add no msn: [email protected]


falow abraços

----------


## reinaldojr

> Estou precisando de ajuda na tradução de um novo recurso da próxima versão do script, alguém se habilita ? A tradução será do inglês para o português e contém cerca de 1500 linhas, se mais de um cara bacana se dispuser a fazer a tradução, será dividida a tradução em nro igual de linhas pelo nro de caras legais para agilizar a tradução.
> 
> Abraço


Pode contar comigo. Depois do tanto que você me ajudou com essa solução, acho que é o mínimo que posso tentar fazer para retribuir e não só isso, mas também entrar nesse espírito colaborativo onde todos só temos a ganhar.

Abraços,

Reinaldo.
MSN: [email protected]

----------


## ilhanet

Olá Luciano, se vcquiser eu traduzo o texto para vc. Inglês não é problema para mim, desculpa a modesta, mas nisso ai eu sou bom mesmo. Morei la vários anos, se puder ser de alguma ajuda....e só pedir.
Abraço.




> Estou precisando de ajuda na tradução de um novo recurso da próxima versão do script, alguém se habilita ? A tradução será do inglês para o português e contém cerca de 1500 linhas, se mais de um cara bacana se dispuser a fazer a tradução, será dividida a tradução em nro igual de linhas pelo nro de caras legais para agilizar a tradução.
> 
> Abraço

----------


## int21

Luciano 

Meus parabens pela iniciativa que é sonho de todo provedor hoje ter uma solução destas em sua estrutura e vc nos deu o caminho para chegar-mos bem perto do alvo mas, acho que o mais importante no seu tópico nem é a solução e sim um divisor de aguas entre nós e nós mesmos. A partir do momento que vc da uma solução "receita de bolo" como muitos disseram, vc nos mostrou que conhecimento é assim "A prática sem a teoria é cega mas a teoria sem a prática é paralítica". A alguns aqui que te criticaram, outros dizem que não manjam de linux, po, o que se faz então com seu tempo livre se não for para enriquecer o capital intelectual ?

Eu me dedico a estudar cada vez mais meandros do MK e linux, ja fiz tanta coisa mirabolante mas as barreiras só são transpassadas pelo conhecimento. Acredito que vc tenha se entristecido com muitos comentarios a seu respeito mas não esmureça não! Todos aqui que tem um conhecimento intermediário sabem o valor de suas postagens, e sabem também os que sempre semeiam a discórdia, joio e trigo nascem no mesmo lugar.
Digo isso das novelas (tópicos) que ninguem quer perder um capítulo para ver o fechamento, mas técnicamente, e longe dos cóleras, das insinuações etc. 

Respeito a todos e do menor ao maior em conhecimento daqui acredito que temos que estar abertos a sempre olhar com humildade e aprendermos pois sempre haverá algo que alguem, por menor que seja, terá para nos oferecer. A propósito, suas ferramentas são muito interessantes e espero que propere pois és um técnico e tanto.

Minhas desculpas pelos que não entendem o espirito do "compartilhar informações" no Forum. 

"Ninguem é melhor que todos nós juntos" 

 :Party: 

PS: estou montando uma distro para cache-full + thunder, depois posto pra tu dar uma olhadela.

----------


## powernetscm

> Estou precisando de ajuda na tradução de um novo recurso da próxima versão do script, alguém se habilita ? A tradução será do inglês para o português e contém cerca de 1500 linhas, se mais de um cara bacana se dispuser a fazer a tradução, será dividida a tradução em nro igual de linhas pelo nro de caras legais para agilizar a tradução.
> 
> Abraço


manda ae [email protected] que eu traduzo

----------


## m4d3

Agradeço aos amigos que se dispunham a tradução, peço que me adicionem ao msn para combinar.

Obrigado

----------


## edielsonps

> Estou precisando de ajuda na tradução de um novo recurso da próxima versão do script, alguém se habilita ? A tradução será do inglês para o português e contém cerca de 1500 linhas, se mais de um cara bacana se dispuser a fazer a tradução, será dividida a tradução em nro igual de linhas pelo nro de caras legais para agilizar a tradução.
> 
> Abraço


 
se tiver precisando de tradutor estou a disposção

[email protected]

----------


## gladstony

Agora sim o negocio aqui esta a cada segundo mais qualificado.

----------


## gu4rd1an

Boa noite a todos,

gostaria de tirar uma duvida Luciano, veja o senario.

1ª cliente acessa o um video no youtube o thunder assume o download, e o cliente ja buxa direto do thunder ou faz os dois juntos os download do mesmo video.?

2ª se o cliente desiste de ve o video pela medade carregado, passa para outro, esse que ele desisteu o thunder para de fazer o download?

ok é isso, fica aki minhas desculpas se fugi do contexto.

----------


## ssn129

Olá

Finalmente consegui colocar o cache paralelo para funcionar, mas isso só ocorreu pq utilizei a versão 3.20 do MK, pois na versão 2.9.27 não houve jeito.

Obrigado pela ajuda de todos.

----------


## numlock

E Bind9 não tem, só usa o cache dns do mikrotik? o bind não é mais eficiente?

----------


## m4d3

1ª cliente acessa o um video no youtube o thunder assume o download, e o cliente ja puxa direto do thunder ou faz os dois juntos os download do mesmo video? foi respondido no fórum do thunder que o download é único, uma vez que o thunder armazena o buffer e em seguida envia ao cliente, só não foi explicado como fazer o controle de velocidade deste download já que em testes o valor setado em thunder.conf como speed não foi detectado em momento algum.

2ª se o cliente desiste de ver o video pela medade carregado, passa para outro, esse que ele desistiu o thunder para de fazer o download? Não, o download continua até o final de todos os videos que começarem a ser vistos


Primeiramente, o thunder ainda não é a ferramenta perfeita que todos gostariamos mas esta caminhando passos largos graças ao grande número de usuarios que o estão utilizando e ao esforço de seu idealizadores biazus e manga.

Eu poderia só escrever glórias a respeito o thunder, mas a verdade não é bem essa então, tenho uma sugestão: criem controles no mk, não resolve mas ajuda, também baixe o limite de velocidade dos arquivos do thunder pra algo que não afete o link (ainda não conprovada a eficácia), no entanto, isso torna o download destes arquivos mais lento, fazendo que mais um processo permaneça aberto por mais tempo, funciona bem para poucos usuários com sobra de link (em teoria).

O apache pode apresentar alguns travamentos quando os acessos forem muitos, pra isso recomendo configurar de acordo com as capacidades do servidor, quantidade de clientes e link disponível, para tal podem encontrar vasto material pelo google, tenho consciência que um nível de conhecimento mínimo é necessário para executar os passos destes artigos, mas ninguém vai perder em estudar um pouco. 

Seria mais comodo eu colar regras mas como já citei outras vezes, isso cria sujeitos incapazes de pensar e que querem tudo na mão prontinho senão saem por ae reclamando aos quatro ventos.

2 - Se o cliente clicar em 10 videos, e não assistir nenhum e o thunder já tiver iniciado cada um dos downloads, ele irá até o final, então, não há o que fazer neste sentido ainda.

Na minha opinião sincera, a grande vantagem do thunder não é em economia e sim no ganho de velocidade no envio 'inteligente' dos videos cacheados para os clientes.

Tenho acompanhado outros tópicos a respeito e nada de novo parece surgir então quem quiser alguma novidade, já sabe onde encontrar.

"NÃO PEGUEM TUDO PRONTO, POIS DEIXARÃO DE APRENDER, PENSEM NO QUE É MELHOR PARA O SEU CASO, PENSOU, APLIQUE SEU TEMPO NISSO, ESTUDE, TESTE, IMPLEMENTE, ERRE E NO FINAL TENHA A SOLUÇÃO IDEAL CRIADA POR VOCÊ MESMO." O que serve pro fulano não serve pro ciclano, o melhor pra mim nem sempre o melhor pra você. 

http://www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=298 < link com as sugestões de melhoria.

"Eu penso, e você o que faz com seu tempo livre?"

----------


## ssn129

Olá,

Para ñ fazer cache do youtube, é só apagar a linha do squid?

Obrigado.

----------


## rps67

> Olá,
> 
> Para ñ fazer cache do youtube, é só apagar a linha do squid?
> 
> Obrigado.


----
Exatamente.
Pelo squid.conf vc apaga a referencia a ele assim como pros demais.

----------


## int21

Luciaano, terei prazer em ajudar na tradução, vc ja tem meu contato no MSN

[email protected]

A Paz.

----------


## m4d3

Atenção pessoal pra quem acha que a 'coisa' parou tem novidade chegando. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr7ZWU8_v8g"]YouTube - ConLinux ThunderCache Interface[/ame] 
Video demonstração rodando em plano 256kbps otimizado pelo sistema CONLINUX utilizando o THUNDERCACHE dos amigos Biazus e Manga. 
*teste do novo script conlinuxZ5, permitindo instalação avulsa de cada um dos componentes e atualização dos sistemas em uso.* 
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/399...inuxz5beta.png

----------


## rps67

Muito bom Luciano ........ vamos aguardar ansiosos pra fazermos as atualizações.
Uma coisa fundamental e de grande valia pra muita gente além é claro de assitir os videos pelo criativo menu é através do script acrescentar outro HD fator complicado pra quem não tem muita "intimidade com o Linux"
Muito bom mesmo ....... Parabéns mais uma vez.

----------


## Binhos5

Amigos ja estou acompanhado esse topico a um tempo fiz tudo certinho com o debian e sua instalação, so estou com um problema pra conectar ele no mikrotik sem usar parent proxy como o amigo falou q nao era pra usar, alguem poderia postar as regras de comunicação do debian com o mikrotik ?

----------


## edcomrocha

> Amigos ja estou acompanhado esse topico a um tempo fiz tudo certinho com o debian e sua instalação, so estou com um problema pra conectar ele no mikrotik sem usar parent proxy como o amigo falou q nao era pra usar, alguem poderia postar as regras de comunicação do debian com o mikrotik ?


Amigo aqui esta a regra para nao usar o parent proxy

Tutorial Debian Cache para integração com Mikrotik - Página 39

----------


## mktguaruja

Parabens luciano,
aki esta funfanfo lindo na bancada, hoje eu tenho cerca de 60 clientes eu vo para aos 150 se eu conseguir chegar nessa quantidade. 
Hoje ta instalado nun X3200 da IBM 
a conf. eh a seguinte:

- Processador: *Intel Dual-Core Xeon 3040 (1.87GHz/1066)*
- Cache Processador L2: *2MB*
- Qtde de Processador Suportado: *1*
- Memória Padrão: *2GB*
- Disco Padrão: *160GB*

*Para atender um numero maximo de 150 clientes com qualidade essa configuração esta boa ? ou devo colocar 4gb de memoria e hd de 500GB ?*

*os meus clientes a maioria era linha discada, eu axo que esses sao os piores pq quando ve velocidade maior q a linha discada que baixar o mundo pro pc deles.*

*Então to aguardo galera. Obrigado por tudo !*

----------


## Binhos5

> Amigo aqui esta a regra para nao usar o parent proxy
> 
> Tutorial Debian Cache para integração com Mikrotik - Página 39


 

amig disculme minha ingnorancia mais o q eu faço com o web proxy quando coloco aquela regra ? paro ele ou deixo funcionando como estava ?

----------


## m4d3

> Parabens luciano,
> aki esta funfanfo lindo na bancada, hoje eu tenho cerca de 60 clientes eu vo para aos 150 se eu conseguir chegar nessa quantidade. 
> Hoje ta instalado nun X3200 da IBM 
> a conf. eh a seguinte:
> 
> - Processador: *Intel Dual-Core Xeon 3040 (1.87GHz/1066)*
> - Cache Processador L2: *2MB*
> - Qtde de Processador Suportado: *1*
> - Memória Padrão: *2GB*
> ...


Olá colega.

4GB são desejáveis para uso com o thundercache, também pode usar um hd para sistema, um para squid e um para o thunder, fica a seu critério, para 150 clientes deve ainda ter alguma folga.

Abraço

----------


## m4d3

> Amigos ja estou acompanhado esse topico a um tempo fiz tudo certinho com o debian e sua instalação, so estou com um problema pra conectar ele no mikrotik sem usar parent proxy como o amigo falou q nao era pra usar, alguem poderia postar as regras de comunicação do debian com o mikrotik ?



Muito simples, vá em ip firewall nat
lá cria uma nova rule com a seguinte configuração, primeiro em general

chain dst-nat > destination network address translation identifica a origem
src address 192.168.10.250 e nega este ip com a flag ! > todos os ips, exceto o próprio destino
protocol 6 (tcp)  > protocolo que sera redirecionado
dst-port 80 > porta que terá suas requisições redirecionadas

agora em action
dst-nat > dnat - identifica o destino
to adresses 192.168.10.250 > ip do debian
to ports 3128 > porta no debian que esta rodando o squid

Boa sorte, espero que consiga mais do que apenas a regra, que consiga aprender o que estará fazendo e volte aqui para compartilhar conosco.

Abraço

----------


## Binhos5

> Muito simples, vá em ip firewall nat
> lá cria uma nova rule com a seguinte configuração, primeiro em general
> 
> chain dst-nat > destination network address translation identifica a origem
> src address 192.168.10.250 e nega este ip com a flag ! > todos os ips, exceto o próprio destino
> protocol 6 (tcp) > protocolo que sera redirecionado
> dst-port 80 > porta que terá suas requisições redirecionadas
> 
> agora em action
> ...


 

Amigo fiz tudo isso e vi q o debian começou a funcionar, mais ficou muito lenta a internet, e sobre o web proxy tenho q deixar ele funcionando ou posso parrar, e sobre o debian tem mais alguma coisa no mikrotik q tem q criar pra deixar ele redondinho, ta faltando pouco mais nao sei o q é, e quando ru coloco essa regra ja fica o cache full ou tem q criar uma marcação de pacots ?

----------


## gu4rd1an

> Alguem conseguiu fazer funcionar na versão 3.23?? estou migrando de 2.9.27 para 3.23 mas as regras não estão funcionando
> 
> Alguem sabe me dizer o que pode ser
> 
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Bruno Cabrini


aki esta funcionando na 3.23 normal...

----------


## neydourado

> Alguem conseguiu fazer funcionar na versão 3.23?? estou migrando de 2.9.27 para 3.23 mas as regras não estão funcionando
> 
> Alguem sabe me dizer o que pode ser
> 
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Bruno Cabrini


Mas tbem não esta funcionando, Se alguem tiver uma solução pra isso agradeço.
Att,
Ney Dourado

----------


## rps67

neydourado,
Poste suas regras aqui pra darmos uma olhada ............. se preferir pode me add no msn que ajudo vc a resolver o problema ae.

----------


## ssn129

Olá

Consegui colocar o proxy para rodar no 2.9.27. Como eu ñ tinha colocado en DHCP tive que configurar o DNS debian.

Ogora estou querendo controlar a velocidade do link no proxy, alguem pode mostrar como fazer?

Obrigado.

----------


## Raniel

Você quer controlar a velocidade dos arquivos do proxy ou a saída do proxy para a internet?
Pode usar para as duas formas o mangle + queue [tree ou simple]. Ou para controlar a velocidade de saída usando o ip do linux e queue simple.

----------


## m4d3

Rejeita as questões loucas e sem instrução, sabendo que produzem contendas. 
E ao servo do Senhor não convém contender, mas sim ser manso para com todos, apto para ensinar, sofredor. 
Instruindo com mansidão os que resistem, a ver se porventura Deus lhes dará arrependimento para conhecerem a verdade, e tornarem a despertar, desprendendo-se de laços do diabo, em que à vontade dele estão presos.

*contenda
con.ten.da*
_ sf_ (_der_ regressiva de_ contender_)* 1* Altercação, controvérsia, debate, disputa, litígio, demanda.* 2* Combate, guerra, luta, peleja.* 3* Esforço para conseguir alguma coisa.

----------


## Raniel

Mas para quem se direciona este versículo meu camada? Deve ter uma razão, certo?

----------


## m4d3

Então amigos, é de fundamental importância que todos entendam o que estão fazendo, neste sentido comecei a fazer algumas adaptações no material disponível para facilitar o entendimento, escolhi começar pelo PCQ já postado aqui pelo *Magal* e de grande utilidade em conjunto com este tutorial na busca da excelência em serviços prestados por provedores.

PCQ - Traduzido e comentado por M4D3

Espero sinceramente que apreciem.

----------


## rps67

Muito bom e bem detalhado o material ..........

----------


## Binhos5

Amigos estou testando esse thunder de todas as formas mais pra minha realidade q tenho um link de 512kpbs a um preço absurdo com mais de 60 cliente e ficando online mais de 40 simultaneo o web proxy ainda ta sendo a melhor forma mais acho q esse tunder quando parar de baixar um video duas vezes e mais uns bugs dele com certeza vai ser a salvação da lavoura para muitos provedores para competir com as grandes, por isso desda ja me disponho a ajudar no q me for possivel para desenvolver o thunder e acho q a curto prazo ele estara belezinha agora nao vamos ficar aki discuntindo uns com outros, vamos entrar numa discusao de como melhorar o thunder para o bem de todos os pequenos provedores q sofrem tanto pra sobrevier ...............

----------


## m4d3

Dica sobre youtube no thundercache: 
Forum Proxy Masters &bull; Login


*Alterando o painel do thunder para este ae de baixo:*


```
wget http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/pagecon.tgz
tar -zxf pagecon.tgz
./install.sh
```

 http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/1112/conlinuxpage.png

----------


## Nazzi

Caro Luciano, achei ótimo o post então estou querendo adequar minha rede assim também. Agora tenho uma dúvida que sempre me deixou com um pé atrás. Quando executado o cache full em uma rede wireless onde os equipamentos que distribuem para os clientes, por motivo de muita interferência e outros problemas, não ultrapassam 2 MB de troughput quando liberado essa banda como mostra no vídeo que você gravou não seria um problema para os outros clientes que estão navegando ao mesmo tempo? Qual sua opinião sobre isso?

----------


## m4d3

> Caro Luciano, achei ótimo o post então estou querendo adequar minha rede assim também. Agora tenho uma dúvida que sempre me deixou com um pé atrás. Quando executado o cache full em uma rede wireless onde os equipamentos que distribuem para os clientes, por motivo de muita interferência e outros problemas, não ultrapassam 2 MB de troughput quando liberado essa banda como mostra no vídeo que você gravou não seria um problema para os outros clientes que estão navegando ao mesmo tempo? Qual sua opinião sobre isso?


A minha opinião já esta documentada aqui no fórum em mais de um post a respeito do assunto. Esta documentação recém traduzida pode ser util.

Se for feito o controle adequado não haverá problema, se for feito as cegas não irá funcionar, se implementar uma politica de prioridades, controles sequenciais que beneficiem os serviços essenciais utilizando os limitadores que estão disponíveis, sua rede tem tudo para usar o throughput dos radios sem problema, mas se a implementação for baseada em achismo e tentativa e erro, talvez só consiga dores de cabeça, com alta latência na wireless e outros problemas.

Problemas estes causados pela falta de experiência e planejamento. Por isso eu digo, instrução nunca é demais.

A sua pergunta é muito boa e sua preocupação é real, quem faz as coisas sem planejar só volta aqui pra reclamar o que não me parece o seu caso.

Veja na primeira página deste post algumas dicas e links uteis, leia atentamente a todas as páginas, e caso tenha problema durante a implantação, volte aqui para perguntar, terei prazer em te ajudar.

Abraço

----------


## Nazzi

Ótimo, Luciano mais uma dúvida, pelo que vi no vídeo você está usando Hd SCSCI em seu servidor debian (se não me engano). Aqui hoje tenho 6 servidores de clientes que rodam mikrotik e gostaria que todos buscassem proxy paralelo com o debian. Acha que vale a pena no meu caso utilizar hd scsi para tal? O desempenho é bem melhor?

----------


## pedrovigia

thunder distro

para quem tem dificuldades em instalar o debian e configurar o thunder, fiz uma distro que faz todo o serviço e tem apenas 190MB abaixo os link's para o 

download:

http://mkauth.luock.net/mk-authv3.iso

ou

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

e manual de instalação em:

mk-auth

com essa distro fica mamão com açucar...

----------


## m4d3

> Ótimo, Luciano mais uma dúvida, pelo que vi no vídeo você está usando Hd SCSCI em seu servidor debian (se não me engano). Aqui hoje tenho 6 servidores de clientes que rodam mikrotik e gostaria que todos buscassem proxy paralelo com o debian. Acha que vale a pena no meu caso utilizar hd scsi para tal? O desempenho é bem melhor?


Então, no caso do video que você viu é uma VM (Virtual Machine), mas quanto a sua pergunta, sim vale muito a pena utilizar discos SCSI e SAS pois além do desempenho temos a questão confiabilidade, porém estes discos como você bem sabe custam caro e já não se destacam tanto em relação a bons discos SATA2, portanto, teste com varios discos SATA2 em paralelo que deverá obter um resultado semelhante em velocidade por 1/4 do preço e com muito mais espaço disponível, lembrando que quanto maiores os discos maior é a latência na hora da busca pelos arquivos.

Abraço

----------


## Binhos5

> thunder distro
> 
> para quem tem dificuldades em instalar o debian e configurar o thunder, fiz uma distro que faz todo o serviço e tem apenas 190MB abaixo os link's para o 
> 
> download:
> 
> http://mkauth.luock.net/mk-authv3.iso
> 
> ou
> ...


 

Amigo me fala uma coisa ele q fara o trabalh de autenticar o cliente via pppoe e hostpot ou o mikrotik, ou ele so vai fazer o cache ?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

vou acompanhar ..

----------


## m4d3

Pra quem quiser fazer o teste, estas rotas pegam alguns servidores do youtube, se alguem tiver mais alguma rota e quiser compartilhar ae.

uTUBE 208.65.0.0/16
uTUBE 64.233.0.0/16
uTUBE 189.73.192.0/24
uTUBE 74.125.0.0/16
uTUBE 64.15.0.0/16

GERAL 0.0.0.0/2 < pode ser adicionada a mesma interface pra somar peso

----------


## pedrovigia

> Amigo me fala uma coisa ele q fara o trabalh de autenticar o cliente via pppoe e hostpot ou o mikrotik, ou ele so vai fazer o cache ?


para cache e thunder ele é gratuita e completa mais para a parte de autenticação é preciso uma licença que custa apenas R$ 50, mais vc pode testa se quiser o sistema fica limitada a 10 clientes até o registro, boa sorte....

MK-AUTH SISTEMA EM DEBIAN PARA PROVEDORES...

----------


## brunocabrini

> Amigos estou testando esse thunder de todas as formas mais pra minha realidade q tenho um link de 512kpbs a um preço absurdo com mais de 60 cliente e ficando online mais de 40 simultaneo o web proxy ainda ta sendo a melhor forma mais acho q esse tunder quando parar de baixar um video duas vezes e mais uns bugs dele com certeza vai ser a salvação da lavoura para muitos provedores para competir com as grandes, por isso desda ja me disponho a ajudar no q me for possivel para desenvolver o thunder e acho q a curto prazo ele estara belezinha agora nao vamos ficar aki discuntindo uns com outros, vamos entrar numa discusao de como melhorar o thunder para o bem de todos os pequenos provedores q sofrem tanto pra sobrevier ...............



Amigo pelo que li no forum do thunder não e bem assim não.

Postado por *Luiz Biazus* DO FORUM DO THUNDER

Funciona da seguinte forma:

Se não está em cache:

ao cliente clicar em algo "cacheavel" o processo é:
1- o thunder inicia o processo de download... (link externo)
2- o navegador do cliente espera
3- o thunder já está com o buffer carregado
4- o thunder começa a enviar para o cliente sua requisição (link interno)


Se já está em cache:
1-cliente requisita uma url cacheada 
2- thunder envia.


o download do arquivo da internet é feito apenas uma vez pode olhar o código

na realidade é como se o cliente nunca requisitasse nada quem requisita sempre é o thunder

Mas faz uma visita la. Vai precisar se cadastrar, mas o cadastro é rapido.

http://www.biazus.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=298

Abraços

----------


## ssn129

> para cache e thunder ele é gratuita e completa mais para a parte de autenticação é preciso uma licença que custa apenas R$ 50, mais vc pode testa se quiser o sistema fica limitada a 10 clientes até o registro, boa sorte....
> 
> MK-AUTH SISTEMA EM DEBIAN PARA PROVEDORES...


Olá,

Uma duvida, a altenticação dos clientes será feita pelo mikrotik ou pelo mk-auth?, quem faz o controle de banda?

Obrigado.

----------


## pedrovigia

> Olá,
> 
> Uma duvida, a altenticação dos clientes será feita pelo mikrotik ou pelo mk-auth?, quem faz o controle de banda?
> 
> Obrigado.


o mikrotik busca os dados no mk-auth para autenticar e o controle de banda é feito no mikrotik, vc pode ter mais informações aqui MK-AUTH

Pedro Filho

----------


## Binhos5

> Dica sobre youtube no thundercache: 
> Forum Proxy Masters &bull; Login
> 
> 
> *Alterando o painel do thunder para este ae de baixo:*
> 
> 
> ```
> wget http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/pagecon.tgz
> ...


 

Amigo com esse sistema ai montado ja vou conseguir fazer cache do youtube apenas com esses comandos no debian ?

----------


## rps67

Não amigão... com esses comandos ae você apenas altera a interface pelo IE pra ver os videos baixados e poder assitir .
Para instalar e fazer cache do youtube volte a página 1 desse tópico que tem tudo em detalhes ou acesse www.pcram.com.br/servicos

----------


## minelli

Pessoal deixo aqui uma simbolica contribuição de como funciona o comando Ulimit

Linux Debian - Comando Ulimit

Pessoal se o post for util a alguem favor agradecer.

----------


## ssn129

> para cache e thunder ele é gratuita e completa mais para a parte de autenticação é preciso uma licença que custa apenas R$ 50, mais vc pode testa se quiser o sistema fica limitada a 10 clientes até o registro, boa sorte....
> 
> MK-AUTH SISTEMA EM DEBIAN PARA PROVEDORES...


Olá,

Instalei o seu sistema, mas não estou conseguindo fazer o cache funcionar.

----------


## pedrovigia

> Olá,
> 
> Instalei o seu sistema, mas não estou conseguindo fazer o cache funcionar.


pq, qual o erro esta tanto ?

----------


## mktguaruja

> pq, qual o erro esta tanto ?


Pedro vc poderia me da um aucilio para criar as regras do proxy limitando a velocidade com o tamanho do download igual um video q o pcram postou ???
qlqr coisa add no msn [email protected]

muito obrigado

----------


## pedrovigia

> Pedro vc poderia me da um aucilio para criar as regras do proxy limitando a velocidade com o tamanho do download igual um video q o pcram postou ???
> qlqr coisa add no msn [email protected]
> 
> muito obrigado


estas regras eu ainda não tenho somente o cara do pcram, mais parece que ele não tá a ninguém, somente vende.....

----------


## catvbrasil

> estas regras eu ainda não tenho somente o cara do pcram, mais parece que ele não tá a ninguém, somente vende.....


Isso eu já ensinei aqui no forum. Procura LIMITANDO DOWNLOAD DE ACORDO COM O TAMANHO. Ele só aproveitou o que postei.

Só para ir adiantando o campo usado no firewall é o CONNECTION BYTES e você deve criar as marcações no mangle de acordo com os tamanhos.

----------


## pedrovigia

> Isso eu já ensinei aqui no forum. Procura LIMITANDO DOWNLOAD DE ACORDO COM O TAMANHO. Ele só aproveitou o que postei.
> 
> Só para ir adiantando o campo usado no firewall é o CONNECTION BYTES e você deve criar as marcações no mangle de acordo com os tamanhos.


coloquei o link mestre para o pessoal ver:

https://under-linux.org/f123271-limi...ndo-catvbrasil

----------


## catvbrasil

> coloquei o link mestre para o pessoal ver:
> 
> Limitando o tamanho de download (dropando ou aceitando) - CATVBRASIL


Perfeitamente!! No link ensino a dropar ou aceitar, mas a lógica é a mesma para marcar (usando o mangle é claro!).

----------


## ssn129

> pq, qual o erro esta tanto ?


 
Já está blz.

Como fasso para comprar a licensa?

Como fasso para colocar a logomarca da minha empresa no msn?

Obrigado

----------


## beto0003

alguem consiguiu fazer no mikrotik 2.9.27 ??? no meu naum to conseguindo..

----------


## beto0003

> Olá
> 
> Consegui colocar o proxy para rodar no 2.9.27. Como eu ñ tinha colocado en DHCP tive que configurar o DNS debian.
> 
> Ogora estou querendo controlar a velocidade do link no proxy, alguem pode mostrar como fazer?
> 
> Obrigado.


 amigo tem alguma mudanca pro 2.9.27 funcionar ???pq no meu naum ta cacheando.

----------


## m4d3

> Já está blz.
> 
> Como fasso para comprar a licensa?
> 
> Como fasso para colocar a logomarca da minha empresa no msn?
> 
> Obrigado


Na primeira página deste tópico - se lê:
- Publicidade via MSN, alterando o banner padrão do MSN para banner do provedor/evento/vendendo anuncio via msn (CONFIGURADO COM O BANNER DO AUTOR, ALTERE NO SCRIPT OU VIA /ect/squid/squid.conf)

----------


## m4d3

> amigo tem alguma mudanca pro 2.9.27 funcionar ???pq no meu naum ta cacheando.


Sim, a dica é você rever as suas configurações, seguir o tutorial passo a passo, pois funciona também com a referida versão, vou dar uma sugestão, gaste os R$ 100,00 mais bem gastos da sua vida e compre a licença level 4 do mikrotik, vale cada centavo.

----------


## minelli

Bom dessa vez vou ser curto e grosso, deixei um post aqui e ele sumiu. O post foi dizendo que quem quiser adquirir a licença do MK entrasse em contato comigo pelo msn.
Bom vou deixar claro que eu vendo licença da seguinte forma, muitos usuarios mão tem Cartão de Crédito Internacional e não querem ficar na mão dos sites aqui no brasil por isso caso alguem se interesse em licença mikrotik eu a compro no site MIKROTIK USA e entrego ao comprador, pois eu tenho cartão de crédito internacional. Acho que isso não é ilegal segundo as leis brasileiras e o próprio ARNIS da mikrotik. Então não entendi porque removeram o post.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Bom dessa vez vou ser curto e grosso, deixei um post aqui e ele sumiu. O post foi dizendo que quem quiser adquirir a licença do MK entrasse em contato comigo pelo msn.
> Bom vou deixar claro que eu vendo licença da seguinte forma, muitos usuarios mão tem Cartão de Crédito Internacional e não querem ficar na mão dos sites aqui no brasil por isso caso alguem se interesse em licença mikrotik eu a compro no site MIKROTIK USA e entrego ao comprador, pois eu tenho cartão de crédito internacional. Acho que isso não é ilegal segundo as leis brasileiras e o próprio ARNIS da mikrotik. Então não entendi porque removeram o post.


Seguinte, nada contra você. Todos os tópicos relativos a vendas ou coisas como "me contacte pelo msn", "faço o serviço" ou coisa do genero não é proibido ser postado no forum, porém devem ser postados na área especificada como *classificados*.

Veja a FAQ, pois tem todos os procedimentos a serem adotados:

UnderLinux Wiki:FAQ - UnderLinux Wiki

Ajude-nos a manter a organização na "casa" por esse lance de vendas e prestação de "serviços" além de deixar o forúm poluído, acaba transformando isso aqui numa feira.

Lembrando que quem precisar, a várias empresas oficiais aqui no Brasil da Mikrotik que vendem licença;

----------


## minelli

Caros Moderadores não acho ruim de ter um tópico REMOVIDO ou MOVIDO desde que realmente esteja errado, o mínimo que qualquer um dos MODERADORES deveria fazer era MOVER o post ou tópico caso não caiba remoção para o local correto e não remove-lo.
Mas OK. A maioria decide e a minoria acata.
Mas sem problemas.
Mas caros MODERADORES como sou a favor de ordem no forum só esperam que MOVAM quando possível ao post ao invés de remove-lo.

----------


## m4d3

Fica frio minelli, dá nada não vai lá e posta no lugar certo a mesma msg deixa isso pra lá.

Abraço

----------


## Binhos5

Amigo desculpe a pergunta mais gostaria de saber de vcs como vcs fariam com essa topologia. é o seguinte tenho um servidor mikrotik em um pc q faz a autenticação e todo o processo de cache, e tenho num outro lugar um rputerboard 333 em bridge, so q estou com dificuldade de entar via winbox nesse routerboard por ele esta em bridge, sendo q o ap-pc tenho uma unica placa q faz wds para o routerboard q tem outraa placa fazendo wds e tando todas as outras interface em bridge, sei q nao é a melhor forma de deixar configurado mais é o q estou aplicando e esta dando certo com suas dificuldades, gostaria de saber de vcs como vcs fariam em meu lugar ?????

----------


## m4d3

> Amigo desculpe a pergunta mais gostaria de saber de vcs como vcs fariam com essa topologia. é o seguinte tenho um servidor mikrotik em um pc q faz a autenticação e todo o processo de cache, e tenho num outro lugar um rputerboard 333 em bridge, so q estou com dificuldade de entar via winbox nesse routerboard por ele esta em bridge, sendo q o ap-pc tenho uma unica placa q faz wds para o routerboard q tem outraa placa fazendo wds e tando todas as outras interface em bridge, sei q nao é a melhor forma de deixar configurado mais é o q estou aplicando e esta dando certo com suas dificuldades, gostaria de saber de vcs como vcs fariam em meu lugar ?????


Titulo do tópico:  Tutorial Debian Cache para integração com Mikrotik
Sua pergunta não se encaixa no tópico, fica a dica pra uma próxima postar corretamente ok.

Vamos lá:
1 - acesso via mac é somente para o primeiro acesso
2 - seta o ip na bridge da rb
3 - seta um ip da msm classe no pc que fara o acesso
4 - faça o roteamento ou a nat para ter acesso a estes ips
Obs: pode redirecionar via dst nat outra porta do servidor principal caso ele tenha acesso via ip aos demais equipamentos da rede para a porta do winbox na rb distante

Abraço

----------


## ssn129

> amigo tem alguma mudanca pro 2.9.27 funcionar ???pq no meu naum ta cacheando.


Eu segui como estava no tutorial, o unico problema foi no FILTER RULES, que tinha umas portas bloqueadas.

depois que desbloqueei, funcionou blz.

----------


## SouzaMV

> Estou precisando de ajuda na tradução de um novo recurso da próxima versão do script, alguém se habilita ? A tradução será do inglês para o português e contém cerca de 1500 linhas, se mais de um cara bacana se dispuser a fazer a tradução, será dividida a tradução em nro igual de linhas pelo nro de caras legais para agilizar a tradução.
> 
> Abraço


Olá Lu,
De ingles eu sei um pouco, se ainda estiver precisando de ajuda é só me enviar os textos p/ tradução.

Fica na Santa Paz irmão!

----------


## SouzaMV

Meus caros...
Não estou conseguindo colocar o banner de publicidade no youtube, já confirmei link do banner esta certo, existe algum outro script para se alterar além do "ytimg.com.php" ?

----------


## int21

> alguem consiguiu fazer no mikrotik 2.9.27 ??? no meu naum to conseguindo..


Roda 100% neto
o meu aqui é 2.9.27

----------


## beto0003

> Roda 100% neto
> o meu aqui é 2.9.27


Cara tem como me passar as regras do seu mikrotik, pq o meu debian ta com acesso a net, responde aos ping acho que fiz algo de errado no mikrotik pq ele naum ta redirecionando pro thunder...
Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## int21

Me passa os endereços internos que vc usou que posto suas regras

----------


## beto0003

> Me passa os endereços internos que vc usou que posto suas regras



No debian 192.168.10.250, mikrotik 192.168.10.253 para ligar com debian, saida de rede clientes 10.1.1.1, e o link e pppoe, uso hotspot tambem.

----------


## vbferreira

Ola Luciano, quero lhe agradecer por esta grande ideia de compartilhar conosco seus conhecimentos, isso é de grande valor.
eu utilizei o debian aqui por mais ou menos 2 semanas, estava funcionando muito bem, até que tive que trocar de computador desde entao quando ativo o debian me parece que o consumo de banda aumenta deixando toda a rede muito lenta. 
estou achando isso muito estranho, ja olhei meu mikrotik e nao encontrei nada, o estrando é que quando eu desativo o proxy a banda normaliza. 
fico agradecido se puder me ajudar.
Vinicius

----------


## beto0003

> Me passa os endereços internos que vc usou que posto suas regras


Agradeco pela ajuda, consegui por pra rodar, so deu um problema com youtube, abriu 3 videos , e depois naum abre mais nada do youtube, mais vou pesquisar sobre isso. 
obrigado..

----------


## gigagere

Ola pessoal eu instalei aqui tudo direitinho funciona blz so que o thunder cache ta consumindo todo o meu link o que eu faço???

----------


## gu4rd1an

Galera como tem update do windows, o meu aki nao para de fazer download de atualizações :Stupido:

----------


## Binhos5

Amigos estu com um problema no thunder nao sei o q é, o negocio é quando vou abrir um video do youtube aparece a sequinte frase "An erro occurred, please try again later" alquem ja passou por isso e sabe como resolver ?

----------


## lelyrock

amigos, eu ja estou proxy transparente....
uso o squid 2.6 stable no debiam4 em paralelo com mikrotik 2.9.x

esta fazendo cache http normal e muito bem, porem eu tb to querendo fazer cache do MSN, aqueles arquivos de cache do proprio msn, onde fica os contatos, as fotos e as configuraçoes deles.

alguem sabe se é possivel fazer de forma transparente e como devo configurar? 
da pra fazer apenas com squid ou tenho q instalar o thunder?

----------


## cordeirog3

> Amigos estu com um problema no thunder nao sei o q é, o negocio é quando vou abrir um video do youtube aparece a sequinte frase "An erro occurred, please try again later" alquem ja passou por isso e sabe como resolver ?


Eu estava com este mesmo problema revir algumas configurações no squid.conf e no thunder.conf e pronto ficou blz, voce esta usando o thunder cache 2 ou 2.1?

----------


## cordeirog3

Pessoal não estou conseguindo fazer o cache-full na versão 3.10 na versão 2.9.27 consigo sem problemas.

estou usando o squid2.7 com ZPH Nativo, será que isso influi em alguma coisa?

----------


## Binhos5

> Eu estava com este mesmo problema revir algumas configurações no squid.conf e no thunder.conf e pronto ficou blz, voce esta usando o thunder cache 2 ou 2.1?


 
Amigo o q vc fez pra ficar bom ? eu uso o thunder desde mesmo topico na primeira pagina, agora me diz o q vc fez pra ficar blz.............

----------


## cordeirog3

> Amigo o q vc fez pra ficar bom ? eu uso o thunder desde mesmo topico na primeira pagina, agora me diz o q vc fez pra ficar blz.............


Eu instalei a versão 2.1, agora eu estou com o seguinte problema, vez o outra o squid para de responder dar timeout e não abre as páginas. Alguém já passou por alguma problema desse de travamento?

----------


## m4d3

> Eu instalei a versão 2.1, agora eu estou com o seguinte problema, vez o outra o squid para de responder dar timeout e não abre as páginas. Alguém já passou por alguma problema desse de travamento?


Na primeira página deste tópico tem vários links, não são só para enfeite, neles tem dicas que devem aplicar nas configurações do seu linux/squid/apache/thunder, estude e faça, logo o problema estará resolvido.

Abraço.

----------


## mktguaruja

Bom pc ram..

eu estava vendo o exemplo de configuração no inicio do seu execente post... uma coisa vc ligo os 3 servers em paralelo correto ao mikrotik e caiu no gbit axo q eh esse no nome...
mais ali naum tem nenhuma saida da ele fika parada ali.. somente para vc ver da station os log´s ??

----------


## m4d3

> Bom pc ram..
> 
> eu estava vendo o exemplo de configuração no inicio do seu execente post... uma coisa vc ligo os 3 servers em paralelo correto ao mikrotik e caiu no gbit axo q eh esse no nome...
> mais ali naum tem nenhuma saida da ele fika parada ali.. somente para vc ver da station os log´s ??


Correto, o trafego entre servidores ocorre a 1GBit, e a station serve para monitorar os servidores bem como executar alguma alteração, apenas esta station tem acesso a todos os servidores simultaneamente, acesso este que pode ser a 100Mbits sem problema.

----------


## baldim

Boa tarde, parabéns pelo tópico, acredito que foi de muita valia para muitos de nós. Implementei o sistema em meu laboratório. Tudo funcionando, com o passar dos dias, percebemos que o site do windows update está demorando muito para abrir... hora abre hora não abre, coisa de 5 a 10 min de demora. Qdo tiro o proxy abre normalmente! A diferença é que eu ñ fiz com mikrotik, eu simplesmente configurei o iptables para que ele fosse o gateway da rede, ficando transparente.

Alguém teria alguma dica ou alguma idéa para que eu possa resolver o meu problema??

Muito obrigado!

Abraços...

----------


## m4d3

> Boa tarde, parabéns pelo tópico, acredito que foi de muita valia para muitos de nós. Implementei o sistema em meu laboratório. Tudo funcionando, com o passar dos dias, percebemos que o site do windows update está demorando muito para abrir... hora abre hora não abre, coisa de 5 a 10 min de demora. Qdo tiro o proxy abre normalmente! A diferença é que eu ñ fiz com mikrotik, eu simplesmente configurei o iptables para que ele fosse o gateway da rede, ficando transparente.
> 
> Alguém teria alguma dica ou alguma idéa para que eu possa resolver o meu problema??
> 
> Muito obrigado!
> 
> Abraços...


Se você reinicia o servidor linux/cache, a velocidade a este site volta ao normal ?

----------


## baldim

Não volta.... continua a mesma coisa!!! E o estranho que é apenas com o windows update, pelo menos até agora eu só percebi com ele!

Obrigado!

----------


## m4d3

> Não volta.... continua a mesma coisa!!! E o estranho que é apenas com o windows update, pelo menos até agora eu só percebi com ele!
> 
> Obrigado!


Existe a possíbilidade de ser problema de rota ou falta de negação do proxy para este site estar fazendo com que cacheie duas vezes o mesmo conteúdo e assim causando algum bug ?

----------


## ThyagoComputer

acompanhando..

----------


## baldim

Meu firewall está assim, é um exemplo que tirei de um tópico. Agora acredito que não seja problema de rota, uma unica coisa diferente q add no squid.conf foi uma linha para fazer o cache peer que é um outro cache que tenho em meu cpd. O que ainda não fiz foi testar sem essa linha do cache_peer.

cache_peer 189.43.xxx.xx parent 9090 4827 no-query round-robin


modprobe ip_tables
modprobe iptable_nat

#Limpa tudo
iptables -F
iptables -t nat -F

# Para nao fugirem do proxy
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to 3128

# Encaminhamento de IP
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

# Abre algumas portas (ssh e http)
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 22 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j ACCEPT

# Abre para a rede local
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --syn -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

# Proteção diversas contra portscanners, ping of death, ataques DoS, etc.
iptables -A FORWARD -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,ACK,FIN,RST RST -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD --protocol tcp --tcp-flags ALL SYN,ACK -j DROP
iptables -A FORWARD -m unclean -j DROP

# Fecha o resto
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --syn -j DROP

----------


## m4d3

E derrepente, em um determinado circuito de IP DEDICADO DA EMBRATEL (O MESMO OCORRE COM A GVT) ocorre o seguinte: 

1 - Videos do youtube não entram no cache
Monitorando os logs, observei que os videos vem do endereço:
v4.lscache1.googlevideo.com
logo 
nslookup v4.lscache1.googlevideo.com
resultou em
189.73.192.217

Então eu pergunto, pagando R$ 17.000,00 reais por 10MB dedicados para a telecom e recebemos cache até do youtube, isso esta mesmo certo? Será que não existe um orgão de fiscalização ou uma norma que seja cumprida neste país ? 
Pra ferrar os provedores que usam ADSL e não tem SCM existe a ANATEL!!!
Pra exigir que as OPERADORAS DE TELEFONIA E COMUNICAÇÃO DESTE PAÍS CUMPRAM A LEGISLAÇÃO NÃO EXISTE NEM UM ORGÃO, NEM NINGUÉM, AQUI QUEM PODE MAIS CHORA MENOS.

Indignado se eu pudesse eu matarra mil como diz o nosso amigo Jeremias.

Já fui contra, mas se me perguntar hoje, usem adsl mesmo, porque de dedicado estes circuitos não tem mais nada, 8 dias fora do ar por incompetência técnica, querem mesmo nos ferrar.

----------


## Roberto21

Concordo, nessa estou com você !!!!

----------


## pedrovigia

> E derrepente, em um determinado circuito de IP DEDICADO DA EMBRATEL (O MESMO OCORRE COM A GVT) ocorre o seguinte: 
> 
> 1 - Videos do youtube não entram no cache
> Monitorando os logs, observei que os videos vem do endereço:
> v4.lscache1.googlevideo.com
> logo 
> nslookup v4.lscache1.googlevideo.com
> resultou em
> 189.73.192.217
> ...


isso não é algum servidor de cache do próprio google ou vc acha que é da embratel ?

----------


## minelli

Relamente já tinha percebido isso mas nunca pensei por esse lado..... relamente vc está com a razão....
Nimguem fiscaliza eles pq geralmente são os bons ou pq tem muito pra pagar cafezinhos como já presencie na propria telefonica e embratel.... em reuniões de associações....

----------


## m4d3

> isso não é algum servidor de cache do próprio google ou vc acha que é da embratel ?


Se eu to doido então me mostre (e posso estar mesmo, rss), pq o google faria CACHE dos próprios videos ?

Quando a operadora foi questionada respondeu: Nós temos uma parceria com o google e fazemos cache dos videos, acho que isso responde a sua pergunta.

Postei também esta dúvida no forum do thundercache, respondida quase que imediatamente pelo biazus dizendo:



> mas já faz....
> o que o thunder pega é o conteudo... nao importa da onde venha...
> existem pontos de troca de trafego também que as grandes operadoras fazem direto..uma sede link a outra em determinados locais...
> tudo dinamico... vc destina ips e link para fulano fulano destina ips e link para vc e assim vai...


Ae eu digo, não faz, pq não fez e continua não fazendo, rsss, e agora pergunto, algum dia fará ?

Segue logs:



```
1244172436.747 119952 XXX.XX.XX.XX TCP_MISS/200 818524 GET [URL]http://v22.lscache1.googlevideo.com/videoplayback?ip=0.0.0.0&begin=950&itag=34&ipbits=0&sparams=id%2Cexpire%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag&sver=3&expire=1244196000&key=yt1&signature=5DAC6EF80E72CB643F877BF454AA884A4C4DB36D.4C0E0C4C3BFF0754C2D60F928C53192867C4C3CE&id=3a2e0282cb454385[/URL] - DIRECT/74.125.1.97 video/x-flv
 
1244172271.769   9289 XXX.XX.XX.XX TCP_MISS/200 49805 GET [URL]http://v5.lscache8.googlevideo.com/videoplayback?ip=0.0.0.0&sparams=id%2Cexpire%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag&itag=5&ipbits=0&sver=3&expire=1244196000&key=yt1&signature=53C41CDC5AC63E17A936FD374DA50448C6A3A557.608E52468F2F340700A37A010206F555EB16F57E&id=b7e5654fc364a9ae[/URL] - DIRECT/74.125.165.220 video/x-flv
```

----------


## pedrovigia

> Se eu to doido então me mostre (e posso estar mesmo, rss), pq o google faria CACHE dos próprios videos ?
> 
> Quando a operadora foi questionada respondeu: Nós temos uma parceria com o google e fazemos cache dos videos, acho que isso responde a sua pergunta.
> 
> Postei também esta dúvida no forum do thundercache, respondida quase que imediatamente pelo biazus dizendo:
> Ae eu digo, não faz, pq não fez e continua não fazendo, rsss, e agora pergunto, algum dia fará ?
> 
> Segue logs:
> 
> ...


Pois é, eu já havia desconfiado disso, mais pensei que pode ser que exista um acordo entre o google e as teles para existi tipo espelhos deles aqui no Brasil e outra muitos servidores web de grande trafego utilizam caches reversos as vezes até em outros locais para ajudar no tráfego, a sourceforge é uma que tem espelhos no datacenter da globo por exemplo....
sobre o thunder sempre desconfiei dele mais como todo mundo estava pedindo comecei a estudar ele tb, mais ele é uma ferramenta que deve estar em constante mudança pq os sites que ele faz cache mudam muito tb o tempo todo...

----------


## m4d3

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/5407/newsz5.png
PREVIEW SCREEN Z5 - Abro uma votação, vale a pena publicar o próximo script?

ENQUETE - Você acredita que a publicação do novo script conlinuxZ5 vai ajudar muita gente a aprender a pensar e usar o linux + cache de videos para melhorar seus serviços ?
1 - SIM, AJUDA A PENSAR MOSTRANDO O CAMINHO DAS PEDRAS.
2 - NÃO, CRIA INCAPAZES DE PENSAR E DEPENDÊNCIA DE USAR TUDO PRONTO.

Opine, queremos ver a opinião dos admins também, é cada coisa que temos lido ultimamente que dá pena dos daemons. 

E mais, você que já usou o script e precisou fazer ajustes manuais para obter o perfeito funcionamento, publique aqui e poderá ser um dos primeiros a testar o novo script.

Sem votação, o lançamento não irá ocorrer então participe, queremos saber a sua opinião.

----------


## netover

1 - SIM, AJUDA A PENSAR MOSTRANDO O CAMINHO DAS PEDRAS.

a partir do resultado final aprende-se como utilizar os meios

----------


## gu4rd1an

1 - SIM, AJUDA A PENSAR MOSTRANDO O CAMINHO DAS PEDRAS.

----------


## mgn5005

Opas ajuda sim.


Aguardamos ansiosos


Abraços


Marcelo

----------


## rps67

1 - SIM, AJUDA A PENSAR MOSTRANDO O CAMINHO DAS PEDRAS.

Ainda mais com as novas funções.O que vai ajudar e muito para quem tem mais dificuldades com o Linux

Aguardando Z5 ........

----------


## neydourado

1 - SIM, AJUDA A PENSAR MOSTRANDO O CAMINHO DAS PEDRAS.

Além conhecer novas ferramentas, nos motiva a busca o conhecimento das mesmas....


Att,
Ney Dourado

----------


## Raniel

2 - NÃO, CRIA INCAPAZES DE PENSAR E DEPENDÊNCIA DE USAR TUDO PRONTO.
 :Dito:

----------


## Raniel

O script irá fazer, basicamente, a mesma coisa que "CTRL+C" e "CTRL+V". :Fight:

----------


## lelyrock

esse vai ser exatamente o diferencial entre um BOM profissional e um profissional mais ou menos...
a qualidade do serviço final é o que importa!!
se pode facilitar os meios, mesmo q nao tenha a mesma qualidade, é bem vindo sim!!

----------


## Raniel

Estou compartilhando a minha opinião. E vejo que a forma aí postada pelo amigo será basicamente isto, forma incapazes de pensar. Se o pessoal procurar resolver os seus próprios problemas antes de postar, eles ganhariam muito mais maturidade(não que eu não tenha problema, afinal, todos têm).
Não estou querendo agravar ninguém, sempre busco ajudar. :Captain:

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

- SIM, AJUDA A PENSAR MOSTRANDO O CAMINHO DAS PEDRAS.

Apesar de que muitos se tornam incapazes por vontade, existem muitos que com pouco conhecimento, se adaptam, procuram soluções para seus problemas antes de abrir um tópico... eu sou um que tenho pouca experiencia em linux, mas consigo desenrolar e lendo encontro soluções... 

Meu muito obrigado ao autor! Tenho um servidor funcionando perfeitamente apenas acompanhando este tópico.

----------


## sergio

OPÇAO 2

Concordo em genero, numero e grau com o Raniel.

----------


## sostenes

Ajuda sim e muito afinal, alguns estão correndo, outros andando, alguns engatinhado, e tem gente q nem saiu do colo ainda!
Gentileza gera gentileza!

----------


## minelli

Para o pessoal que deseja publicidade tb no orkut, ai vai:



```
#===================================================================#
#Publicidade Orkut
#===================================================================#
acl ork.users url_regex ork.users      
http_access deny ork.users              
deny_info http://www.installnet.com.br/publicidade/banner_orkut.jpg ork.users
```

  :Dito:

----------


## jeanfrank

Uma parte de min quer dizer que ajuda e a outra quer dizer que não ajuda ou seja se a pessoa vai usar o script e se acomodar pronto não vai nunca conseguir resolver os problemas que vão surgindo mas em contra partida se usa o script e aprende como ele trabalha pode ser interessante, ja configurei meu squid em paralelo na unha com sarg etc, ja testei o thunder desde sua primeira versão com mysql, ja usei o seu script Z4 e nem por isto deixei de testar e aperfeiçoar a solução na verdade sempre tem algo pra ser aperfeiçoado...

abraços

ps: parabéns pelo projeto

----------


## BillGates

> Para o pessoal que deseja publicidade tb no orkut, ai vai:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #===================================================================#
> #Publicidade Orkut
> #===================================================================#
> acl ork.users url_regex ork.users      
> ...


OPA!!! Local quente para se fazer publicidade rsrs!!!

Valeu amigo, vou testar aqui pra ver como fica, a galera vai curtir mais esta dica!!! :Laugh:

----------


## BillGates

> Uma parte de min quer dizer que ajuda e a outra quer dizer que não ajuda ou seja se a pessoa vai usar o script e se acomodar pronto não vai nunca conseguir resolver os problemas que vão surgindo mas em contra partida se usa o script e aprende como ele trabalha pode ser interessante, ja configurei meu squid em paralelo na unha com sarg etc, ja testei o thunder desde sua primeira versão com mysql, ja usei o seu script Z4 e nem por isto deixei de testar e aperfeiçoar a solução na verdade sempre tem algo pra ser aperfeiçoado...
> 
> abraços
> 
> ps: parabéns pelo projeto



Opa, colega

Poderia me dar uma luz de como adicionar mais servidores paralelos ao Thunder, ou seja:

Servidor MK 1 --> Debian(Thunder) <--Servidor MK 2

Estou tentando akee mas quando vou no Servidor 1 ,ele pinga o debian, daew vou no servidor 2 e da timeout, derrepente ele começa a pingar no servidor 2 e fica como timeout no servidor 1...

T add no msn, espero que não se importe!!!

----------


## Demo Bill

Primeiramente agradecer a iniciativa, já uso o cachevideos e agora testando o thunder.

Não gosto muito de receitas prontas, deixa o cara meio bitolado e incapacitado de resolver com rapidez qualquer eventualidade que aconteça.

É muito bom e satisfatório quando se começa do zero e aprende com andamento de cada projeto.

Independente disto concordo em ajudar a pensar e mostrar o caminho das pedras, foram com elas que eu e muitos já aprenderam o que sabem hoje.

1 - SIM, AJUDA A PENSAR MOSTRANDO O CAMINHO DAS PEDRAS.

Ninguém faz um bolo perfeito com apenas uma receita.

----------


## danilofab

boa noite a todos
estive lendo em alguns post que podemos dar prioridade a trafego http para arquivos menores que 200k
seria uma otima ferramenta para funcionar em conjunto com o cache ful, para não estrangular a navegação dos cliente inquanto fazem seus downloads. pois aqui uso cache full e thunder em servidor paralelo e quando vou abrir um video ou fazer um downloa a navegação fica muito lenta
seguindo uma ideia de como seria abaixo
todos arquivos com menos de 200k teria priority1 e arquivos acima de 200k até 4mb teria priority4
e arquivos acima de 4mb em diante ficaria na priority8
se alguem puder me dar algumas dica de como poderei criar isso no mikrotik 3 ficaria muito agradecido

----------


## m4d3

Agradeço se postarem no local correto, tem varios posts sem relação com o proposto aqui, obrigado.

To falando grego ? Tem alguém que não sabe usar o fórum, faça o favor de ler como usar e postar corretamente ou vou desconfiar que seja febre suína h1n1 !!

----------


## lelyrock

calma cara, pode ter proposito sim, se ele falasse pra ir pro cache penas os arquivos de baixa prioridade (acima de 200k)

é uma boa ideia sim, mas tb nao sei como fazer essa prioridade...

----------


## p4ulo182

Concordo com alguns colegas acimae descordo, que isso pode ser até conduzir muito iniciantes (assim como eu) a ficar só CTRL+C / CTRL+V, mais existem iniciantes, que quer ir mais além, do que apneas instalar um script e velo rodando. Sou curioso e ancioso de ver as coisas funcionando perfeitamente, confesso que não não me importava, com leituras de topicos e nem ao menos, me cadastrar em foruns, procurar a e tentar a solução do devido problema, de um certo tempo pra cá, vi que é verdadeiramente impossivel fazer que, tudo funcione sem si quer ler o Manual ou procurar saber ou entender sobre o que está fazendo ou planejando fazer, um certo dia conversei com Luciano no MSN, falando sobre thunder falou algumas coisa que é mania que quem tem preguiça de abrir o Google ou mesmo de fazer um simples cadastro em foruns e começar a ler, intender, debater procurar a solução para seu devido problema.

Obrigado Luciano por desperta minhas coriosidades mais ainda!

voltando a votação!

1 - SIM, AJUDA A PENSAR MOSTRANDO O CAMINHO DAS PEDRAS.


 :Dito:

----------


## m4d3

Já disse isso antes, mas o Sérgio tem toda razão, não adianta falar com surdo. 

Não perco a fé mas quando vejo certas coisas que desconfio se tornando verdade é porque algumas suspeitas podem sim ser verdade.

Forum Proxy Masters &bull; Login < Dica importante

Como apagar arquivos com 0 ou 5 bytes da pasta do youtube que tenham nome com comprimento de 15 caracteres e terminem com .flv, recomendo rodar pelo cron durante a madrugada, apenas por precaução evitando apagar algum arquivo que tenha sido acabado de iniciar o download.
rm -fr {$(ls -la |grep -a " 0 " |cut -c50-65 |grep -a ".flv")}
rm -fr {$(ls -la |grep -a " 5 " |cut -c50-65 |grep -a ".flv")}

----------


## jeanfrank

> Opa, colega
> 
> Poderia me dar uma luz de como adicionar mais servidores paralelos ao Thunder, ou seja:
> 
> Servidor MK 1 --> Debian(Thunder) <--Servidor MK 2
> 
> Estou tentando akee mas quando vou no Servidor 1 ,ele pinga o debian, daew vou no servidor 2 e da timeout, derrepente ele começa a pingar no servidor 2 e fica como timeout no servidor 1...
> 
> T add no msn, espero que não se importe!!!


Então acho que o luciano não quer usar este post pra este tipo de duvida, parece que só pra pesquisa dele sobre o Z5 me chama no msn que podemos falar...
Ps: Estou bastanteeee... atarefado com serviços de campo então quase não estou on-line

abraços

----------


## m4d3

> Então acho que o luciano não quer usar este post pra este tipo de duvida, parece que só pra pesquisa dele sobre o Z5 me chama no msn que podemos falar...
> Ps: Estou bastanteeee... atarefado com serviços de campo então quase não estou on-line
> 
> abraços


É mesmo, já que você tem tanta certeza disso, porque não ajuda via fórum a respeito desta dúvida ? Assim mais e mais usuários poderão aprender com suas explicações, qual a finalidade do fórum se você chama o usuário pra private ? 
Na minha opinião sem você perguntar, é apenas minha opinião, muito antes ajudar alguém num interesse particular de compartilhar mais de um servidor temos sérios problemas com thunder a serem resolvidos e cada um só esta cuidando dos seus interesses particulares SEM COMPARTILHAR NADA COM OS DEMAIS, mas não leve pra ambito pessoal, é apenas a minha opinião, já que pra achar não paga nada.

----------


## danilofab

> boa noite a todos
> estive lendo em alguns post que podemos dar prioridade a trafego http para arquivos menores que 200k
> seria uma otima ferramenta para funcionar em conjunto com o cache ful, para não estrangular a navegação dos cliente inquanto fazem seus downloads. pois aqui uso cache full e thunder em servidor paralelo e quando vou abrir um video ou fazer um downloa a navegação fica muito lenta
> seguindo uma ideia de como seria abaixo
> todos arquivos com menos de 200k teria priority1 e arquivos acima de 200k até 4mb teria priority4
> e arquivos acima de 4mb em diante ficaria na priority8
> se alguem puder me dar algumas dica de como poderei criar isso no mikrotik 3 ficaria muito agradecido


 achei que estava em um post que fala sobre cache full

----------


## minelli

Pessoal vou ser CURTO e GROSSO,
Meu MSN somente para serviços a não ser que eu peça pra me adicionar.
Pois tem gente achando que posso ficar o dia todo dando dicas como se não tivesse serviço a fazer.
Por isso dúvidas postem no forum e quando tiver tempo entro vejo e respondo.
Agradeço a compreensão de todos.
Desde já agradeço.

----------


## jeanfrank

> É mesmo, já que você tem tanta certeza disso, porque não ajuda via fórum a respeito desta dúvida ? Assim mais e mais usuários poderão aprender com suas explicações, qual a finalidade do fórum se você chama o usuário pra private ? 
> Na minha opinião sem você perguntar, é apenas minha opinião, muito antes ajudar alguém num interesse particular de compartilhar mais de um servidor temos sérios problemas com thunder a serem resolvidos e cada um só esta cuidando dos seus interesses particulares SEM COMPARTILHAR NADA COM OS DEMAIS, mas não leve pra ambito pessoal, é apenas a minha opinião, já que pra achar não paga nada.


Com certeza não levo pro lado pessoal não, so quiz manter o foco no SEU!! post meu amigo, pensei, achei que estava sendo legal com o propriétario do post que é VC!!!, quanto ao detalhe do particular não é questão de ajudar ou não simplesmente resolvi não abrir mais posts por enquanto e nem colaborar por enquanto...simplesmente por que tenho um concorrente aqui na minha cidade que esta simplesmente copiando tudo que consigo fazer e colocando no mk dele então tenho uma regra particular "Ajudo sem problema nenhum sem ganhar nada, desde que o cara não seja meu concorrente" Ok... como vou resolver isto ? minha homologação esta quase pronta ai se saba né... mecheu no ganha pão da minha familia o tempo fecha... pra não alongar demais tenho meus motivos e são só meus... tenho certeza que não preciso ficar aqui me justificando pra ninguem... então vou continuar a oferecer meus humildes serviços totalmente gratuitos em particular e se o camarada quiser postar a solução tranquilo...

Ps: Utilizei seu script o Z4 é até bonzinho mas quiz fazer tudo eu mesmo...

abraços

----------


## cordeirog3

2 - NÃO, CRIA INCAPAZES DE PENSAR E DEPENDÊNCIA DE USAR TUDO PRONTO.

----------


## m4d3

> Com certeza não levo pro lado pessoal não, so quiz manter o foco no SEU!! post meu amigo, pensei, achei que estava sendo legal com o propriétario do post que é VC!!!, quanto ao detalhe do particular não é questão de ajudar ou não simplesmente resolvi não abrir mais posts por enquanto e nem colaborar por enquanto...simplesmente por que tenho um concorrente aqui na minha cidade que esta simplesmente copiando tudo que consigo fazer e colocando no mk dele então tenho uma regra particular "Ajudo sem problema nenhum sem ganhar nada, desde que o cara não seja meu concorrente" Ok... como vou resolver isto ? minha homologação esta quase pronta ai se saba né... mecheu no ganha pão da minha familia o tempo fecha... pra não alongar demais tenho meus motivos e são só meus... tenho certeza que não preciso ficar aqui me justificando pra ninguem... então vou continuar a oferecer meus humildes serviços totalmente gratuitos em particular e se o camarada quiser postar a solução tranquilo...
> 
> Ps: Utilizei seu script o Z4 é até bonzinho mas quiz fazer tudo eu mesmo...
> 
> abraços


Certinho, agora estamos nos entendendo, eu respeito a sua situação, sei exatamente como se sente, ja passei por isso, já pensei como você esta pensando e tb tive a sua preocupação. No meu caso, quem me copia esta atras do que eu já sei, dificilmente ou nunca vai estar a minha frente, se me copia é porque não sabe fazer nem o que faço, quem dirá fazer melhor ou criar sua própria solução, hoje me sinto seguro em afirmar isso, um dia já foi diferente. 

Você esta muito certo na sua atitude, afinal, defende o que há de mais sagrado que é sua familia e seu sustento então parabéns pra você da mesma forma, não precisava justificar mesmo, mas da forma que fez eu tiro o chapéu pra você, só vou pedir pra que não ache nada sobre o que eu acho, faço ou deixo de fazer assim a gente evita esse tipo de stress, fique a vontade neste ou qualquer post que eu tenha feito, o fórum é de todos, só procurando não perder o foco sobre cada tópico, e cuidado pra não acabar ajudando seu concorrente via MSN.

Abraço

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Uma pergunta.....no site do thunder cache é recomendado instalar ele com Ubuntu server.....e vc fez a instalação no debian.......fica melhor no debian?......pq to começando meus testes agora e instalei o ubuntu....qualquer coisa instalo o debian.

----------


## m4d3

> Uma pergunta.....no site do thunder cache é recomendado instalar ele com Ubuntu server.....e vc fez a instalação no debian.......fica melhor no debian?......pq to começando meus testes agora e instalei o ubuntu....qualquer coisa instalo o debian.


Sim amigo, cito isso neste mesmo forum, testei em diversos sistemas linux dentre eles o ubuntu em duas versões, o ubuntu nada mais é que uma versão desktop do debian linux.

----------


## cordeirog3

Uma dúvida, quando a pessoa usa o thundercache o squid para de fazer cache dos outros sites?
uma vez que a pessoa tem que negar o cache para não haver duplicação no servidor



```
#nega cache local, para não haver duplicação 
acl localcache dstdomain ip_do_seu_servidor 
cache deny localcache
```

 
Porque eu não estou conseguindo fazer cache dos outros sites que não estão na lista do thunder.

O interessante é que os arquivos ficam salvos no cache do squid, mas não retornam para os clientes como deveria ser.

----------


## francispaulinely

boa noite a todos


pessoal, nao sei se isso aconteceu com alguem aki do forum mas aki funciona com o redtube, globo.com e os outros, mas quando tento entrar no youtube.com ele nao entra, nao chega nem carregar, ai quando desativo o NAT no mk, ai sim entra no youtube.


alguem aki ja teve essa esperiencia?


abraço a todos

----------


## rps67

Fernando, te passei o link do m4d3 pra vc seguir, lá tem o video de instalação do DEbian. 
Foca la que vc vai conseguir instalar, tem tudo lá, dae testa e coloca aqui o resultado
www.pcram.com.br/servicos

----------


## acesse

...

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Ta dando um erro aqui quando inicia o debian......

*Starting web server: apache2apache2: Could not reabli determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.150.5 for ServerName.*

esse ip é o ip que eu usei quando eu instalei o debian pois ainda não sabia que ele usaria o 192.168.10.250

Alguem sabe ,do que se trata e como verificar se meu apache ta funcionando?

----------


## Raniel

Procure a linha ServerName no apache2.conf ou httpd.conf e descomente.
Depois reinicie ou mesmo inicie o apache.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Outra coisa .....to com dificuldade para integrar o thunder com meu mk....

Tenho o thunder instalado mas to com dificuldades na integração junto com o Mikrotik , visto que uso Hotspt,Web-proxy transparente e cache do mk mesmo......
Fiz a regra de Nat para a placa de rede onde esta o thunder 192.168.10.250.
Fiz a regra desviando da porta 80 para a porta e o ip do thunder....mas parece que meu cache do mk ainda é ele que ta funcionando.....o que será que ta faltando?

----------


## m4d3

Reinstala o seu debian seguindo o video 1 deste tutorial(siga todas as intruções da primeira página relativa ao video 1), mantenha conectada a placa de rede a um servidor dhcp pra conseguir instalar os pacotes durante a instalação, quando fizer isso volte aki que vou te ajudar.

----------


## francispaulinely

> Reinstala o seu debian seguindo o video 1 deste tutorial(siga todas as intruções da primeira página relativa ao video 1), mantenha conectada a placa de rede a um servidor dhcp pra conseguir instalar os pacotes durante a instalação, quando fizer isso volte aki que vou te ajudar.


Luciano, como vc colocou a marcaçao dos pacotes la no apache, tem como vc postar aki as regras de como fazer o cache full dos videos?

desde ja agradeço

----------


## m4d3

> Luciano, como vc colocou a marcaçao dos pacotes la no apache, tem como vc postar aki as regras de como fazer o cache full dos videos?
> 
> desde ja agradeço


A marcação é que esta no manual do THUNDERCACHE em www.thundercache.org. Você ainda pode incrementar criando marcadores de conteúdo, bom trabalho.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Reinstala o seu debian seguindo o video 1 deste tutorial(siga todas as intruções da primeira página relativa ao video 1), mantenha conectada a placa de rede a um servidor dhcp pra conseguir instalar os pacotes durante a instalação, quando fizer isso volte aki que vou te ajudar.


 
Cero agradeço luciano ......pronto demorei mas to aqui ....reinstalei e instalei os pacotes que vc fala.....criei o diretório youtube e coloquei o index.php la....., mas o que ta pegando é a integração com o mk....o que tenho qua alterar visto que uso hotspot com web-proxy transparent do proprio mk....e outra coisa.......precisa alterar alguma coisa em squid.conf?

----------


## m4d3

> Cero agradeço luciano ......pronto demorei mas to aqui ....reinstalei e instalei os pacotes que vc fala.....criei o diretório youtube e coloquei o index.php la....., mas o que ta pegando é a integração com o mk....o que tenho qua alterar visto que uso hotspot com web-proxy transparent do proprio mk....e outra coisa.......precisa alterar alguma coisa em squid.conf?


Apague o diretório do youtube, ele será criado automaticamente pelo thunder, desative o redirect do seu mikrotik para o web-proxy interno, em firewall nat, crie uma regra para direcionar o trafego da chain pre-hotspot proto tcp dst port 80 para dst-address do conlinux porta 3128 (padrao do script) e não esquecendo em extra de marcar a opção hotspot auth, esta regra deve ficar antes do mascaramento que será a ultima regra da nat. 
No squid.conf caso vc não utilize nat em seu mikrotik, deve adicionar as ranges de ips válidos na acl clientes. 

Existem outras maneiras de fazer este redirecionamento, podendo utilizar o parent proxy (não vejo muito sentido nisso), ou então marcando os pacotes dos clientes e criando uma rota para o conlinux(também muito bom).

Já existem outros post aqui no fórum dando detalhes até mesmo com as regras para estes procedimentos, aprender a usar a busca é recomendável principalmente para agilizar o processo de aprendizado.

Abraço

----------


## brunolmoura

estou colocando conforme no video e está dando erro oq será que está acontecendo?

*wget http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh*

----------


## FernandodeDeus

em firewall nat, crie uma regra para direcionar o trafego da chain pre-hotspot proto tcp dst port 80 para dst-address do conlinux porta 3128 (padrao do script) e não esquecendo em extra de marcar a opção hotspot auth, esta regra deve ficar antes do mascaramento que será a ultima regra da nat>> não fiz exatamente assim.....fiz seguindo sua dica assim...


chain dst-nat > destination network address translation identifica a origem
src address 192.168.10.250 e nega este ip com a flag ! > todos os ips, exceto o próprio destino
protocol 6 (tcp) > protocolo que sera redirecionado
dst-port 80 > porta que terá suas requisições redirecionadas
agora em action
dst-nat > dnat - identifica o destino
to adresses 192.168.10.250 > ip do debian
to ports 3128 > porta no debian que esta rodando o squid

O que diferenciaria se colocasse as minhas interfaces das redes que tenho aqui em src adress e colocasse o ip do thunder com a flag"!" em dst adress? eu fiz isso mas não deu diferença.Como tenho duas redes diferentes teria que fazer 2 regras uma para cada rede? pois colocando 0.0.0.0/0 em src-adress não funcionou. Qual regra de redirect ficaria melhor pra mim? esta citando as redes ou a acima que ja esta aplicada?

O que deu certo pra mi foi desvar o trafego para o thunder direto do hotspor.

Como faz pra ver os videos .flv direto na tela com o quick time?

----------


## m4d3

Quando pergunta diretamente a mim, reduz as chances de respostas de 1 milhão para 1 então refaz a questão que pode ser que outro colega responda, faça algumas buscas no fórum pelas suas respostas, remova tudo que for desnecessário colocando qual é a sua dificuldade pra que outros possam também ajudar.

Abraço

----------


## brunocabrini

> estou colocando conforme no video e está dando erro oq será que está acontecendo?
> 
> *wget http://www.pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh*


 
|migo da uma olhada se vc ta digitando com a letra "Z" em maiusculo mesmo, pois olhei aqui e o link ta normal.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Quando pergunta diretamente a mim, reduz as chances de respostas de 1 milhão para 1 então refaz a questão que pode ser que outro colega responda, faça algumas buscas no fórum pelas suas respostas, remova tudo que for desnecessário colocando qual é a sua dificuldade pra que outros possam também ajudar.
> 
> Abraço


 
Ja esta editado......não eram perguntas e sim comentarios sobre o que fiz aqui....mas te agradeço mesmo assim.

----------


## printech

Boa tarde! gostaria de saber como faço para abrir e altera o arquivo principal do squid.já baixei e instalei o sripts no debian quero conferi os parametros do squid. grato...

----------


## Raniel

Para ver/alterar/remover o arquivo do squid.conf é só entrar na pasta do squid, geralmente em /etc/squid/ ou /usr/local/squid, a pasta vai depender da compilação, como uso o slackware, sempre cai em /etc/squid

----------


## m4d3

Pra editar o arquivo de configuração do squid no Debian
vim /etc/squid/squid.conf
ou
nano /etc/squid/squid.conf
ou com outro editor de sua preferencia, e pra aprender a configurar alguns parametros no squid recomendo a leitura da edição 7 do guia do hardware em revista:

Revista Guia do Hardware.net, nº 7 - Comentários - FórumGdH

----------


## arnaldosousa

Amigo, keria saber como posso saber q dpois q eu instalei o Script, ele e reiniciar o PC, ele esta rodando...como posso visualizar isso....grato...

----------


## bola25a2008

> |migo da uma olhada se vc ta digitando com a letra "Z" em maiusculo mesmo, pois olhei aqui e o link ta normal.


 

faço como n video tudo certinho, mas na hora de baixar o script da erro também.

----------


## baldim

Pessoal é impressão minha ou parou de fazer download dos vídeos do youtube??

Abraços!!!

----------


## edcomrocha

> Pessoal é impressão minha ou parou de fazer download dos vídeos do youtube??
> 
> Abraços!!!


 Sim parou pois o youtube mudou o sistema deles, mais ja arrumaram o plugin e voltou a funcionar só ir la no repositorio do thunder e baixar os plugins do youtube e atualizar

Falow abraços

----------


## correarct

Caro m4d3 o post ficou otimo. Muito bom...

----------


## whiskeyy

ola bom dia, alguem sabe como bloquear proxy externo no debian usando o script do amigo luciano, e que eu notei que a interface do cache no meu servidor mikrotik estava consumindo toda a minha banda, ai fiz uma queue para limitar o down do cache a 1M, ate ai td bem, so que ficava consumindo esse um mega o dia todo, foi então que resolvi testar desabilitei a inter de clientes, e a do proxy continuou a consumir banda, entao pensei que poderia ser alguns daownloads ja iniciados pelo thunder ai reiniciei meu cache e apos ele voltar ja voltou consumindo a abanda
se alguem souber como e ajudar ficarei grato

----------


## powernetscm

drop input porta 3128 ou 8080 ou a que vc usar no debia e a interface da internet no in-interface 

ae add action=drop chain=input comment="BLOQUEIO PROXY EXTERNO" disabled=yes dst-port=8080 in-interface=LINK protocol=tcp

----------


## whiskeyy

então amigo eu ja fiz a regra de bloqueio no mk, mais no debian devo por no squid.conf?
grato pela ajuda

----------


## m4d3

Boa tarde aos amigos que frequentam este post, venho aqui hoje para falar um pouco sobre a solução proposta neste post, que nem de longe é apenas thundercache como muitos tem pensado, ultimamente o thundercache vem apresentando alguns problemas e esta solução continua a funcionar porém sofrendo das limitações impostas pelas mudanças na forma com que o youtube envia seus videos e dependendo é claro das atualizações do thundercache.

Quero dizer que inicialmente vi o thundercache como a solução mais viável para muitos provedores por se tratar de sofware *NACIONAL* e *GRATUITO*, todos sabemos que videos do youtube além de consumir muita banda são vistos inúmeras vezes, sendo interessante por tanto cachear o conteúdo dos videos numa tentativa de diminuir o consumo quando o mesmo video fosse visto diversas vezes.

Ocorre que de tempos para cá, alguns plugins deixaram de funcionar por falta de atualização, isso é normal, os autores deixaram claro que a questão dos plugins ficaria por conta da comunidade envolvida, ficando por conta dos autores a questão de atualização do sistema e melhorias, pois bem, tendo em vista uma nova versão a caminho, a qual ainda pouco se sabe, estão os autores mergulhados de cabeça neste novo projeto e devemos respeitar isso.

Sabemos que ao menos um dos autores, (*Rodrigo Manga*) já fez as atualizações/patches que ele sugeriu a comunidade que fizessem, fugindo um pouco do que havia sido proposto, porém, e de direito esta cobrando por tais patches/correções/melhorias, chamem do que quiser, já que nem relógio trabalha de graça é justo que cobre pelo seu trabalho, respeitando a inteligência de todos que inicialmente optaram por esta solução por ser *GRATUITA* e agora terão de pagar se quiserem tais patches.

Vejo muitos pedindo doações mas ninguém ainda fazendo as ditas, além do que, acredito que ninguém irá doar sem ter a coisa funcionando, ou ao menos saber quando terá, sendo assim recomendo a quem tiver pressa que pague pelas atualizações e se quiser compartilhar com os demais será de grande proveito.

Espero que os autores reconsiderem e compartilhem de forma gratuita o thundercache atualizado que eles tem (que não é o mesmo que fica no repositório pois contém patches adicionais).

Lembrando que o thundercaghe.org aceita doações de quaisquer valores, sem limite mínimo e que são de grande ajuda no projeto já que seus autores dependem também desta verba para seu sustento e do projeto.

*Biazus*, quanto a ajuda que me pediste para com os servidores do thundercache, acredito que o projeto perdeu um tanto o foco (*GRATUITO PARA TODOS*) além do mal funcionamento, sendo assim retiro a minha oferta de ajuda que fora pensando em tirar um pouco da carga de cima dos autores para beneficio de *TODOS* e reconheço que demorei um mais do que o esperado para lhe dizer isso, por este motivo minhas sinceras desculpas.

Deixarei aqui neste post, na primeira página as dicas para colocar o youtube cachear novamente de forma correta, com o contador funcionando direito, sem gravar videos em duplicidade e sem gravar videos com zero bytes (ao menos nos testes que fiz).

A única coisa que vou pedir é que se utilizarem tais dicas, cliquem em *AGRADECER*, agradecer não custa dinheiro e mostra que foram capazes de implantar seus próprios sistemas de cache de forma *GRATUITA* com a *AJUDA* deste fórum que é a proposta inicial deste post.

As alterações que fiz me permitem rodar com perfeição dentro da necessidade que tenho o squid fazendo cache do youtube dentre outros.

Quando possível estarei publicando mais algumas novidades com relação ao cache dinâmico de forma gratuita aqui pelo fórum, por hora parabéns aos autores e sucesso na empreitada que continua.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Apoiado.....vc sabe que sou muito grato a vc que na verdade abriu os olhos de muitos e me ajudou mesmo fora do forum......Te agradeço mesmo.....e vou dar uma opinião...não fica melhor postar aqui do que editar no começo?

----------


## arium

quando dissemos que ia ser fechado?
quando dissemos que iam ter de pagar?
e quem disse que youtube tah com problema? só atualizar.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Cara meus videos do youtube tão vindos todos zerados .....to precisando de uma forcinha, uma explicação de como atualizar e mesmo incluir esses plugins , mas de maneira bem leiga , pois não tenho tanta experiancie em linux .....

----------


## arium

retira do thunder.lst o youtube.php e baixa e atualiza o googlevideos.com.php do repo

simples assim  :Wink:

----------


## m4d3

> Apoiado.....vc sabe que sou muito grato a vc que na verdade abriu os olhos de muitos e me ajudou mesmo fora do forum......Te agradeço mesmo.....e vou dar uma opinião...não fica melhor postar aqui do que editar no começo?


 
Tentei colocar a resposta na primeira pagina porque assim qualquer um que começar a ler já saberá como fazer, no entanto precisei colocar 2 posts abaixo do inicial por conta do limite de caracteres, seguindo sua sugestão fica aqui também cópia da resposta:

*DICA PARA VOLTAR A FUNCIONAR O CACHE DO YOUTUBE (ATUALIZADO 27/07/2009):* 

Pessoal, hoje o youtube fez alteração novamente e o biazus ta trabalhando junto com toda equipe pra corrigir, então baixem do repositório seguindo as instruções do fórum.


DICA FINAL:
Antes de perguntar no fórum, faça uma busca, comece pela pesquisa pois sua dúvida já pode ter sido respondida várias vezes, isso reduz o tempo de espera por uma resposta e mantém o fórum organizado.

----------


## m4d3

> quando dissemos que ia ser fechado?
> quando dissemos que iam ter de pagar?
> e quem disse que youtube tah com problema? só atualizar.


Só exclarecendo:

1. fechado o desenvolvimento da nova versão, é assim que esta hoje.

2. não disseram ? e para agregar o 'plus' ou 'patches' ? foi o que eu li no post que fora trancado onde um cliente que me procurou informou por email que o autor esta pedindo R$ 500,00 pela atualização/plus/patch/vantagem, chame como quiser, que convenhamos é direito cobrar tendo em vista que ele criou, a única resalva que eu fiz foi: 
onde ficou a proposta inicial de ser gratuito se agora o tal plus é cobrado?
eu acho que seria gratuito se tivesse disponível o mesmo código para TODOS, agora quem paga tem 'plus' , esta politica pra mim não serve dentro do mundo do software livre então porque não criam uma solução paga e colocam em caixinhas pra vender, ao menos quem comprar poderá ter direito a suporte de qualidade e vocês serão remunerados pelo seu trabalho.

Hoje eu vejo que é isso que ta pegando pra valer, fazem de graça mas queriam cobrar porque precisam da verba ae comaçam arrumar caso com qualquer um que use de graça e não contribua para codar o projeto, ou seja, volte no nosso forum que lhe venderemos um pacote que será a solução HOJE, amanhã é outra história, meu amigo isso é coisa séria.

3. Onde foi que não ficou claro ?
Ocorre que de tempos para cá, alguns plugins deixaram de funcionar por falta de atualização, isso é normal, os autores deixaram claro que a questão dos plugins ficaria por conta da comunidade envolvida, ficando por conta dos autores a questão de atualização do sistema e melhorias, pois bem, tendo em vista uma nova versão a caminho, a qual ainda pouco se sabe, estão os autores mergulhados de cabeça neste novo projeto e devemos respeitar isso.

Biazus, eu fiz o post pra ajudar quem precisa, pelo visto você não precisa de dicas de como instalar ou configurar seu próprio thundercache, precisa ? se você sabia que era só atualizar, ou apagar isso ou aquilo, porque raios não criou um tópico sobre o assunto direcionado aos milhares que utilizam e perguntam ou questionam sobre tal problema, ou vai dizer que o problema não existe/existiu ? 

Me desculpe a franqueza mas não foi isso que entendi no inicio do projeto senão eu teria feito este tutorial sobre o VIDEOCACHE e não sobre o THUNDERCACHE.

Aberto ao público e como disse o autor:
O software é livre, mas quem o faz não é escravo!
 :Burnout:

----------


## arium

Velho... se o rodrigo quiser cobrar pelo que ele fez beleza! tu também nao cobro pra instalar de algumas pessoas?!

o sistema continua sim funcional e gratuito, não sei que tá rolando na tua cabeça mais to achando vc meio confuso! o projeto tem mais de 1 developer! 1 desenvolveu coisas NOVAS e tá cobrando por isso o dinheiro não vem para o meu bolso vai pro bolso dele... pq ele faz oq ele quiser no tempo dele livre!

assim como vc jah fez e muitos postaram aqui que fez...

velho só não quero que vc difame a ferramenta! pq ela é GRATUITA e sempre sera GRATUITA! se nao tenho tempo pra ficar fazendo tutorial ... alguem tem tenho outras coisas pra fazer... se nao fosse vc ia ser outro! não permitirei que ninguem fale esse tipo de coisa! porque está faltando com a verdade...
aqueles tals patches é apenas uma coisa pra fazer acesso a partes do video... eu nao tenho aqui.. e to muito feliz com meu sistema do mesmo jeito de sempre...

quer saber alguns da comunidade tão avacalhando... pq tem algumas pessoas se empenhando muito e algumas só criticando! tem gente vendendo repositório... tem gente instalando... e tem gente fazendo patches e cobrando!!! e dai?!!!! porque 1 dos developers decidiu fazer a mesma coisa... vem uns 200 e queimam a ferramenta... como se de uma hora pra outra para-se de prestar!

ela está funcional e a atualização é feita a medida do possivel! se a atualizaçao nao está de cara no site é pq eu não a tenho! e porque sem querer ofender mais a comunidade só ta aloprando e ajudando muito pouco!

o desenvolvimento do codigo C está fechado pelo fato de ter muita gente uzurpando... copiam oq agente faz e lançam como se fossem deles(daqui a pouco isso aqui vai virar a china!).. sem o minimo de dignidade para passar o direito autoral... quando desenvovi a primeira versão do cache efetivo.. fui feliz e por sorte juntei meia duzia que pensa parecido comigo! e que não importa se falem bem ou se falem mal estarão sempre lutando lado á lado! e na underlinux pouco apoio sempre tivemos! sempre que se falava a pavra
thundercache ou ecache vinha um engraçadinho e falava CACHEVIDEOS use-o! sejam feliz! ame os todo poderos (gringos)! mais quando quiserem voltar serão bem recebidos não guardo rancor e sei como as coisas funcionam! só peço que não falem mal sem ter CERTEZA do que estão falando!
quanto a ajuda que vc prestou na instalaçao com seus videos e scripts muito obrigado pelo tempo despreendido... mais não foi pra mim que vc fez aquilo nem para os developers foi pra comunidade e pra ela que fizemos o thunder... tenho certeza que o thunder vai continuar sendo o melhor.. pq é o pioneiro e porque conta com developers de primeira.. 
e gradualmente ampliaremos nossa staff com gente que pensa como agente e que tenham compromisso!

Sem mais.

----------


## Bruno

Boa Tarde A todos

´ E com imensa insatisfação com alguns que se diziam parceiro que no entanto não se sabe uma virgula do que se passa com as condições dos devolper do thunder 
O manga criou o ecache quase do 0 agora que ele ta cobrando uns patch que não são fundamental pro funcionamento do thunder vem os parceiro falar coisa que não sabe.

Tem gente ai que não é capais de desenvolver criar algo plageia e os parceiros ai não fala nada.
Tem gente ai vendendo o thunder por R$2.000,00 reais e não fala nada

Agora quando nos devolper pede uma colaboração pra ajudar o projeto já que eis é free
E nos devolper temos que trabalhar pois não sei todos mais eu tenho família e não posso deixar de pegar um freelas pra programar o thunder o mesmo com o manga e outros.

É Impressionante a ingratidão destas pessoas que se fizeram de amigo pra poder entender como o thunder funcionava já que não tem capacidade pra criar.

O que esta acontecendo é que os user do thunder querem instalar sem a menor idéia de como funciona um linux e quer que alguém da equipe simplesmente ensine 
Pó já não esta bom fazer ele free ??? ainda tem que ensinar como instalar a quale 
Quando um membro pede um valor por um patch vem todo este bla bla bla


Sobre o código C estar fechado pode chorar que não vamos liberar pra incorretas pessoas de mal caráter aplicar em uma merda de sistema de firewall toma vergonha na cara 


A aqueles que a carapuça serviu no que falei relatei acima toma vergonha na cara é não fala mão pra aqueles que estão plagiando pelo menos tenha a decência de dizer que o sistema é bom pois se não é porque plagiar.


já existe uns 20 post em todos os fóruns sobre o problema do youtube mais nem pra procurar a solução não presta é mais fácil sair falando mal

Ao amigo luciano só lamento pelo comentário dele 
Já que você gosta de FREE deixa seu msn ai dizendo que você vai instalar ensinar dar manutenção pra todos que quiserem usar o Thunder




att, 



Bruno Benatto

----------


## Roberto21

Boa meu gatoro...estou contigo velho...e esperando a página de doações que não veio ainda...

----------


## Roberto21

> Velho... se o rodrigo quiser cobrar pelo que ele fez beleza! tu também nao cobro pra instalar de algumas pessoas?!
> 
> o sistema continua sim funcional e gratuito, não sei que tá rolando na tua cabeça mais to achando vc meio confuso! o projeto tem mais de 1 developer! 1 desenvolveu coisas NOVAS e tá cobrando por isso o dinheiro não vem para o meu bolso vai pro bolso dele... pq ele faz oq ele quiser no tempo dele livre!
> 
> assim como vc jah fez e muitos postaram aqui que fez...
> 
> velho só não quero que vc difame a ferramenta! pq ela é GRATUITA e sempre sera GRATUITA! se nao tenho tempo pra ficar fazendo tutorial ... alguem tem tenho outras coisas pra fazer... se nao fosse vc ia ser outro! não permitirei que ninguem fale esse tipo de coisa! porque está faltando com a verdade...
> aqueles tals patches é apenas uma coisa pra fazer acesso a partes do video... eu nao tenho aqui.. e to muito feliz com meu sistema do mesmo jeito de sempre...
> 
> ...



Também estou contigo velho...e esperando aquela página de doações naqueles modos que combinamos...

----------


## Bruno

po to cansado com este pove mediucre que so sabe usupar e nd criar depois vem falando merda 
fica falando sobre o projeto se é tao moralista assim cria um pra ele não fica plagiando não
isto servi pro pessoal da BFW 

que tanto fala mais plageia se fazem de amigo 
so tenho pena por saber que não são capais de criar algo 
mais blz esta semana eu termino o proxy em C junto com thunder cache 
com todos os plugins ja incluso 
isto ta mais força pro projeto e graças a inergumes como vcs que nos crescemos

----------


## m4d3

> Boa Tarde A todos
> 
> ´ E com imensa insatisfação com alguns que se diziam parceiro que no entanto não se sabe uma virgula do que se passa com as condições dos devolper do thunder 
> O manga criou o ecache quase do 0 agora que ele ta cobrando uns patch que não são fundamental pro funcionamento do thunder vem os parceiro falar coisa que não sabe.
> 
> Tem gente ai que não é capais de desenvolver criar algo plageia e os parceiros ai não fala nada.
> Tem gente ai vendendo o thunder por R$2.000,00 reais e não fala nada
> 
> Agora quando nos devolper pede uma colaboração pra ajudar o projeto já que eis é free
> ...



Por que o ódio ? Não leu o que escrevi, porque tacar pedra coitado de quem vem aqui só buscar informação e precisa ler toda essa abobrinha? Tem gente vendendo o thunder, onde ? Rapaz um pouco de auto-controle deve te fazer bem então manera na maneira de escrever.

Eu apóio a democracia do fórum e o thundercache hoje seja pago ou gratuito, o que não pode é confundir as coisas, uma coisa é uma coisa outra coisa é outra coisa. Não ficou claro? Então leia as páginas anteriores novamente.

----------


## m4d3

> po to cansado com este pove mediucre que so sabe usupar e nd criar depois vem falando merda 
> fica falando sobre o projeto se é tao moralista assim cria um pra ele não fica plagiando não
> isto servi pro pessoal da BFW 
> 
> que tanto fala mais plageia se fazem de amigo 
> so tenho pena por saber que não são capais de criar algo 
> mais blz esta semana eu termino o proxy em C junto com thunder cache 
> com todos os plugins ja incluso 
> isto ta mais força pro projeto e graças a inergumes como vcs que nos crescemos



Esse pessoal do BFW não tem direito de usar o thundercache também ? 
Que critérios eles deveriam utilizar ou o que estão fazendo errado, seria bom que isso ficasse bem claro assim caso eles não cumpram com o que é exigido deverão parar de usar.

Porque criar tanto problema em quem pode ou não usar o thundercache, afinal é pra usar ou não é pra usar?

----------


## Bruno

Luciano o problema não é usar ou não usar 
é usar trocando o nome como estao fazendo

abobrinha ???
não tenho culpa se é so assim que estes cara entende 

outra coisa se vc axa justo falar algo que fez não da com uma mao e tira com outra 


se vc fez o tuto pro thunder muito obrigado 

mais se depois fala que se soubesse que o thunder e pago ia fazer pro grimgos 
não precisa 


outra coisas as palavras são minhas emponho da maneira que bem desejar
desculpa se a verdade caber ha alguem


att, 


Bruno

----------


## Bruno

luciano agora estou saindo em viajem 
quando voltar vou te dar os nomes de quem esta plagiando o thunder
creio que você nen esta sabendo

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Meu se não parar com a briga o sergio vai vir aqui e trancar......

----------


## correarct

Pessoal, concordo que plagio é muito ruim, mas vamos dar continuidade ao post que por sinal esta otimo. Pois como citou o FernandodeDeus, nao queremos que esse post seja fechado.

----------


## paulojrandrade

Tantas palavras sabias, pessoas com inteligencia impar, pq nao se engajarem na solução ?
Gostaria de pedir ao nosso colega Luciano se vc participa do projeto do ThunderCache, pois estudei seu script de instação (melhor de propaganda) e vi q vc manja de programção. Ai lhe pergunto, pq vc nao ajuda ? O projeto precisa de pessoas como vc q teem conhecimento.
Sempre falei pro Luiz, se eu soubesse programar o projeto ja estaria finalizado, mas mesmo assim nao deixo de ajudar.

Abraço a todos e força

----------


## Magal

Uma pena, um _tópico_ produtivo que se tornou uma verdadeira guerra de insultos perdendo totalmente o foco.

Obs. D_iscussões pessoais__ usem MP, MSN etc, e_ _não__ o f_*órum.*

*Sugiro aos participantes abrirem outro tópico*.

*MODERADOR, tal como o nome indica, modera o comportamento dos outros membros do fórum.* 

*LOCKED*

----------

